# (Casual D&D IV) A Knight for a Pawn



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 26, 2005)

_(Continued from The Man in Black)_

Come morning, the mood in Despia hasn't seemed to change much: The population generally continue to comport themselves with the same uniform politeness, at once comfortable and grim.

Returning to the Common Hall, you are quickly directed to speak to Brother Baylough Snead, Officer of Inquiry. He is a half-elf, seeming as out-of-place by now as an orc in the Glades, but his behavior doesn't reflect anything like that: He is enthusiastic, indeed almost glowing with friendliness. Somehow, he seems to maintain eye contact with every person in the group -- all while scribbling incessantly in the thick ledger on his small desk.

"Good morning! What can I do for you, good sirs, and good madame?"


----------



## dpdx (Aug 26, 2005)

[_new thread smell!_]

Fendric steps forward, smiling, this being the first half-elf (besides Shavah) he's seen since Hedrogura.

"Blessings upon you! We have a message, believed to be from Lord Thedoric, for personal delivery to Chief of Affairs, Aramil Kethett. May we see Chief Kethett?"


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 26, 2005)

Raven stands at the back of the group, his head still a bit sore from yesterdays evening drinkfest. 
With bleary eyes he looks about suspiciously, his head thudding and his breakfast crawling around in his stomach, undeciced yet about going up or down.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 26, 2005)

"Thedoric?" Brother Baylough asks, seeming to recognize the name without being able to place it, at first. "You know, I think Brother Aramil might... Well, let me see about that."

He hails a page over, and speaks quietly into his ear: "Go upstairs, tell them there is a group here who have a letter from, or rather, _believed_ to be from Lord Thedoric... Ask them if Brother Aramil would like to meet them personally."

He hands over a set of keys, and the young page runs off, disappearing into a small doorway. Brother Baylough passes the wait with some polite conversation: Where do you come from, how have your travels been, and so forth, seeming equally impressed with all and any answers given.

In a short while, the page returns, and you escorted up a flight of stairs, down a long hallway, and into a small, sparsely furnished white room: Only a simple wooden desk, a few chairs, and to the side, a narrow table with a checkered board and set of kingsmen pieces mounted on a rack beside it.

At the center of all this, against the back wall, sits perhaps the broadest set of shoulders ever seen. He is clearly an old half-orc, face full of wispy white whiskers and crossed with cavernously deep lines, but he is nonetheless clearly of extreme physical condition. He wears a simple white mantle, bearing the Star of Cuthbert, over a hulking suit of armor, which no doubt accentuates but still cannot be heldy solely responsible for the man's formidable breadth. Behind him, resting lightly on a wall mount, is an absurdly large mace, handle reinforced with steel a dozen times over, the shining silver head blossoming with spikes and edges.

"Good morning," the head between the shoulders says, in a loud, gravelled voice. "I am Brother Aramil..." he reaches his hand across the table, to shake with whoever is nearest. "I understand you bring word from Thedoric?"

The last word, the name is spoken in a tilted, impressed tone, with thick eyebrows hefted up to match. He looks on in a wondering, slightly amused manner for your response.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 28, 2005)

_Allright Fenric, any fancy  now and we'll all be buggered by that fookin' mace. Just don't screw up now._ Raven thinks while desperately trying to ignore his hangover.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 29, 2005)

Fendric happily shakes Brother Aramil's proferred hand. After releasing it, he fishes through his pockets while speaking.

"Greetings and Blessings, Brother Aramil. I am Fendric, and our group here..." he pauses to introduce each of the party in turn, "has been charged by Sir Exantrius of the Golden Order to deliver messages to certain important people of the realm.

As we have recently been told in Eivanrach, these letters appear not to come from Sir Exantrius, as first supposed, but instead by Lord Thedoric, who according to Exantrius has since fallen from grace, and now leads an army against the cities of the Realm. My city, Hedrogura, has already suffered the wrath of this force.

If the identity of the sender of this letter confuses you, be assured that it confuses us as well, and we have delivered four such letters already."

Fendric extends his hand again, which now contains the letter.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 30, 2005)

Kethett listens respectfully to Fendric's words, but seems to carry a certain sense of disbelief.

"First, my sympathies for your losses in Hedrogura -- I have heard of the raid there, and of the heroism of your Brothers, as well."

He pauses solemnly for a moment, then continues.

"Thedoric, though... He leads an army, you say? I'm sorry, but I find the thought... well, troubling, if true, but for the most part, hard to fathom. Lord Thedoric's greatest dedication, and greatest talent, was _preventing_ war..."

He takes the letter, continuing to speak as he breaks the seal, and folds it open.

"And the man who hired you was Exantrius, you say? I haven't heard the name outside of fable... I suppose the Order could have awarded it to someone..."

He reads through the letter, carefully... Then rereads it again, carefully...

"Thedoric does appear to be the signer... But one moment..."

He reaches into a satchel which sits against his chair, fishes around, and produces a small bottle. Carefully, he places a few drops in his eyes while speaking a soft incantation. _(Spellcraft DC 20: 



Spoiler



True Seeing


)_

"Well," he announces after reading the document for a third time, "if this is a forgery, it is not a conjured one... I see no signs of forced penmanship, either, but I'll wait until trained eyes have searched for it to be sure."

He scans over the letter one more time. "Where did you hear that Thedoric was leading an army? And the man who gave this to you... Tell me more about him. Did he seem suspicious, at all? What did he tell you about this letter?"


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 30, 2005)

Raven glances about for a chair, finds one, sits down and leans back carefully.

_This should take a while. Maybe this one knows what this is all about._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2005)

Nurthk remains standing, leaving seats for the others before himself. His attention is focused now though, and he is eager to hear what the senior cleric knows.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 31, 2005)

Fendric seems visibly relieved to hear Brother Aramil approach this logically.

"I suppose, indeed, kind Sir, that suspicion is warranted throughout this entire quest. Certainly we have felt it, ourselves.

If you would permit me to trouble you with our whole story, as brief as I know how to make it...

Of the group you see here in front of you, I am who remains of the original party when it began in Hedrogura, excepting Oliver here, who happened to be the entertainment in the bar that night when Sir Exantrius came to us. Sir Exantrius seemed a Knight to my eyes, unaccustomed as they were to anything more than gladiators at the Fighting Pit, and indeed entered my Temple with me, not seeming to be ill at ease.

Our first stop the next morning, as we left town, was a hobgoblin village, ostensibly for supplies. When we got there, the village was persuaded to trade with us, but during the transaction, the village shaman attacked and grievously wounded Exantrius. I was able to heal Exantrius after the shaman was slain, but several nights thereafter, Pelor took Exantrius in his sleep. 

As he died, a dove emerged from his body, and flew off. After I performed burial rites, and put him aboard his steed, sending them after the dove, I remembered what Exantrius had told me shortly after I healed him. _Deliver the letters, whatever should happen,_ he told me. We had to halt the horse to retrieve the letters!

Once we retrieved them, we set about to deliver them to the addressees, in as logical an order as would not cost us much time. First to Father Milos Premule, then Visach Cheraul. After we had delivered the letter to Father Premule's adjutant, we encountered Father Premule on our way to the Visach. After we delivered the letter as best we could to the Visach, Father Premule was taken away by Nerullian cultists, and the entire Heironean Guard of Bethel sacked, and replaced with walking corpses!

We set off for a while to attempt to recover Father Premule, but could not find him. At that point, most of the Guard split off to continue the search, and Shavah here, came with us.

Throughout, we have been beset by things I cannot explain. A druid seems to want to harm me with summoned creatures. A man walks up to us and speaks of a Game being played by two men, one good, one evil, both powerful, whom we will anger if we do not continue. We've met a fortune teller who seemed to transfer us across vast sections of the Realm in order to deliver our next letter. We've been warned by a tribe of orcs not to cross the pass to Eivanrach, then nearly slain by what seemed to be another group of them when we did.

As to who informed, well, _me_ that Lord Thedoric had gone rogue and was leading the raiders, that would have been Exantrius, the very first day. I have indeed labored under that assumption throughout. As for the letters themselves, we knew nothing about them until Eivanrach, when Mr. Gaunt, was it? informed us that not only were these letters not from Exantrius, but that they contained a _secret page_ for the addressee alone.

I trust in the Radiant Light, as I am certain you do in the Cudgel, that what we do is of benefit to the good of all of us in common. I hope it is so, in fact. But would not you also be suspicious of such a chain of events?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2005)

Nurthk's brow furrowed as he learned of Exantrius being attacked by the hobgoblin shaman. It was a subject he would have to raise later with Fendric.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 2, 2005)

Shavah interrupts Fendric occasionally to correct a few missed or misspoken details in Fendric's rush to speak -- the name Aesop Rhandoril, that it was a tribe of _humans_ met before crossing the mountains, and, in the most detail, the situation in Bethel: That the Visach and the ruling government had approved a perimeter of Undead around the city supplied by the temple of Wee Jas, that it was the secular militia who had (ostensibly) kidnapped Father Premule and initiated the conflict with the Heironean Guard, and that the involvement of the Cult of Nerull was unclear.



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> I trust in the Radiant Light, as I am certain you do in the Cudgel, that what we do is of benefit to the good of all of us in common. I hope it is so, in fact. But would not you also be suspicious of such a chain of events?




"I would, and I am," answers Kethett, after some consideration. "But I am with you in believing that these letters are meant for the common good... From what you've said, it's hard to draw any conclusions about Thedoric having turned from justice, or not... Even if he has, well, if this Exantrius was truthful about his wishes to stop Thedoric, then these letters must have been written _before_ his turn... I suppose..."

Helifts his head, bowing it from side to side as though he were mixing his thoughts, then sighs.

"In the end, the letter bears Lord Thedoric's name, and that alone is enough for me to trust it... It would take very strong evidence for me to reasonably do otherwise. I am, nonetheless, troubled."

He nods softly, then folds the letter, and tucks it away. "Thank you, though, for your patience and honesty, and, ah... _devotion_ to your cause. I will remember what you've told me, and I will consider it carefully. The letter will be well-scoured for signs of forgery, I can guarantee that much. And I'll find out what I can about Thedoric, and this Exantrius fellow, as well."

He pauses for a moment, mouth clenched.

"I suppose all of my questions have been answered, then. Do you have anything you'd like to ask me, or anything to add to what you've said? Or shall we shake hands and part?"


----------



## dpdx (Sep 2, 2005)

Fendric once again shakes Kethett's hand.

"Only that if you should need to speak to us any more, I am capable of receiving and sending clerical messages. If you have clerics or something else with that capability, that is, Sir. I would also be happy to supply specific information as we remember it, and I apologize that my memory is not ironclad.

I trust that we can find lodging here in Despia tonight, then, before we seek out Anders Peltram in Valsport. From our own coin of course. Also, would there be available some parchment?

Thank you very much for your cooperation. This is a much better place for our tastes than the Glades."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 3, 2005)

Fendric said:
			
		

> Only that if you should need to speak to us any more, I am capable of receiving and sending clerical messages. If you have clerics or something else with that capability, that is, Sir. I would also be happy to supply specific information as we remember it, and I apologize that my memory is not ironclad.




"Oh! On that matter, I recommend you visit the monument to the Order of Just Unity... Have you seen it yet?" He pauses for a moment, considering the implications. "And are you aware of Thedoric's history in this city?"

"In any case... The monument, it happens to be a special thing: It is enchanted so that prayers whispered before it shall reach the ears of the nearest Knight of Just Unity. Now, this is a fact we try to keep from spreading around, to save the good Knights from, well, petty grievances and childish pranks... Prayers are much more honest when those who speak them are unsure that anyone is listening, don't you think? But you might want to use it, it may be _advisable_ for you to use it for more practical purposes. I wouldn't expect too much from it -- do take care and consider that Thedoric may be the nearest Knight of Union -- but it may be useful to you."

"As for our own communication, I'll make arrangements for that by tomorrow morning... You will stop by again by then, won't you? I should have a stronger sense about this letter's authenticity, by then."



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> I trust that we can find lodging here in Despia tonight, then, before we seek out Anders Peltram in Valsport. From our own coin of course. Also, would there be available some parchment?




"_Anders Peltram_, you say?" Brother Aramil blinks twice, then huffs with contempt. "I've heard the name -- he's a notorious scoundrel, and a nuisance. Seems like every time we catch a smuggler trying to pull something through our territory, he ends up being involved. Of course, they don't try it often, but over the years, well, you get to know the names, and you get to be frustrated with the authorities in Valsport who let them continue on with their trouble."

He finishes grumbling, then softens his tone.

"Now, as for lodging and the like, I don't want to hear another mention of your _own coin_ -- we have gold allotted for diplomatic couriers and guests of official duty, and I think you qualify as that much at least. Wait downstairs, I'll ask someone to come down to make arrangements. Parchment we can also spare -- how much do you need?"


----------



## dpdx (Sep 10, 2005)

Fendric is almost embarrassed by his mention of parchment. 

(_Congratulations on your trivial request, Fendric._)

"Oh... just a few sheets should do nicely, sir. I am not a prolific scroll writer, but it seems a waste of... one's diety's good graces to let a spell go unslung, no?"

Fendric casts his eyes downward, fully aware of the petty request he made of such an important man.

Hiritus, heretofore unheard from during the discussion, decides to intervene. "It's all right, really, Brother Aramil. You don't need to trouble yourself about it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 11, 2005)

The talk of parchment wasn't a highlight of the conversation for Nurthk. He was under the impression things were now winding down, although he felt there was more to hear on the subject. He leaned back against the wall now, and pondered on what was said.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 11, 2005)

Brother Aramil smiles off the awkwardness, and sees you out the door. Fendric does indeed get a healthy roll of parchment, and the Chief Officer of Affairs once again encourages you to return in the morning.

On the way out of the building and back into the town, which has grown busier with the coming day, Shavah leans over to Nurthk:

"Quiet in there... Moreso than usual," she says, with a soft smile. "Intimidated?"

Tatlock, for his part, has more trivial curiosities. "What was that over on the table, Mister Raven?" He blinks his eyes over to Oliver as well, not sure from whom to expect an answer. "It looked like a _game_."

_(Also, now that you've accomplished another party goal, it's time for *XP:*

*Oliver: 1450
Fendric: 1400
Xiao: 1350
Nurthk: 1250
Raven: 1200*)_


----------



## dpdx (Sep 12, 2005)

Hiritus, much more talkative outside the seat of government than in, looks over at Fendric and chuckles.

"Parchment... have you gone crazy?"

Fendric finishes stuffing the sheath of parchment in his pack, in time to cast a disapproving look at his cohort.

"You might be glad I had asked for it when next I run out of the Radiant Light's divine provenance, Brother. As it is, I had planned to scribe the rest of my healing magic today to give to the Temple of St. Cuthbert, here, as penance for my prior acts, one might say."

"Oh! Well, yes, _one might say_. That's certainly generous of you. I hope they'll use it. I hope even more they'll let you walk into the Temple after today."

"Do you believe that I would be refused entry?"

"No... it doesn't matter. Even then, I'm sure they'd at least meet you outside."

"You have grown much more cynical from when you first joined us, Brother Hiritus."

"I've noticed. I suppose that's the effect of the journey on _me_.  Then again, I haven't been assaulted by waves of woodland creatures. But I was there at the roundtable at Father Yattro's, and since the problem in Bethel."

Fendric looks away, briefly. "Is that the Monument to the Order of Just Unity?"

Hiritus looks around. "I don't know. But over there's an inn, by the looks of it."


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 12, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Tatlock, for his part, has more trivial curiosities. "What was that over on the table, Mister Raven?" He blinks his eyes over to Oliver as well, not sure from whom to expect an answer. "It looked like a _game_."




"It is a game, of sorts. But a game that is taken very seriously by those who play it. It is a game that has nothing to do with luck, it's purely based on skill and insight. They say loosing a game of Knights feels like dying a little. But then again, it doesn't have any archers, so I say to hell with that"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Quiet in there... Moreso than usual," she says, with a soft smile. "Intimidated?"




"Heh..." Nurthk smiles back awkwardly, "You could say that. He probably doesn't know anything about it, but I didn't want to take a chance. Figured it'd be best to keep my mouth shut."

Despia was a nice place, but this place's success only made his own failure seem worse.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2005)

Oliver spent a pleasant evening with Xiao that started as an attempt at learning more of Thedoric's role in the Despia's history and ended, as it became clear to Oliver that Thedoric seemed a footnote on the parchment scrolls of Despia's fine historians, with tales from the old pit-fighter about Hedrogura, about his wife Arrowyn, about his long-cherished dream of becoming a Druid. And still more tales, whispered with a-bit-too-dramatic reverence, from Xiao about his fantastic home and the strange customs there. He slips from time to time into his native language, though it doesn't seem to hinder Oliver's understanding.

"Really?" slurs Oliver, "Your vows prevent you from... *hic* Really?"  His brow furrowed overmuch and he ordered another round. Xiao made another sloshy toast in his own language and Oliver repeated it perfectly. He tossed the drink back, "What the devil did I just say? You have to teach me."  

The two strolled with linked arms from the last watering hole they visited singing loudly as they did, a tune that the normally placid young man had taught the old-crinkly one.

They came in well after the others had gone to bed and joined Raven in their suspicious and careful consumption of breakfast.

"I'm too old for this. Got anything for hangover, Fendric," he mutters. He remembers the evening in half-flashes and prickles with well-disguised embarrassment at the baring of his soul to Xiao.

*****

Oliver sits quietly in the meeting with Kethett, his gravitation toward shadows less to do with his slinking nature than the throbbing in his head. He catches Raven's bleary eyes and shares a pained expression with the man.

He is grateful for the chance to sit quietly and listens to Fendric's recounting of the time since the group had left Caval's Horde in Hedrogura. It seemed like decades had passed since he saw Fendric's tonsured head duck through the open doorway.

He nods at Tatlock's question and Raven's response, "Would you like to learn lad? I'll see if I can find a set here in town." 

*****

Later, over the ruins of a filling, simple dinner that chased away the last bits of Oliver's headache and queasiness, Oliver plays at Knights with Tatlock and Raven harumphing over the boy's shoulder, "No, you see there, Tatlock m'boy - he's trying to draw you out. Try to look ahead."  

_He's not bad at this. _ He glances up at the end of the table where the rest of the group sits talking quietly. He excuses himself from the game, "Don't let him trick you, boy,"  and moves to sit the others.

"I was thinking. We're uncertain of the contents, intent and impact of these letters we're blindly delivering. But it's the impact that concerns me the most. What word do we have from Bethel, from Eivanrach, from anywhere the letters have been? I'd like to spend some time finding out what we can."



OOC: Sorry for the liberties doghead, if you object I can edit.  I could just so cleary see the two of them getting out of hand and swapping stories.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 12, 2005)

Oliver said:
			
		

> "I was thinking. We're uncertain of the contents, intent and impact of these letters we're blindly delivering. But it's the impact that concerns me the most. What word do we have from Bethel, from Eivanrach, from anywhere the letters have been? I'd like to spend some time finding out what we can."



Fendric's ears perk up from his position toward the end of the long table, where the remains of a meal sit conquered on his plate.

"Pelor has granted me the gift of _sending_, brief messages to anyone I know, which comes with the ability to hear a similar brief response from said recipient. Perhaps that could be of some assistance to us, as you say, in finding out what we can, which is a splendid idea, may the Radiant Light grant us the Wisdom to choose effectively."

Hiritus, sitting just past him, listens intently, smiling.

"I could help you keep the message brief..."

Fendric's lips turn slightly upward in a grimace.

"I shan't need the help, Brother. But thank you anyway, I think.

I can send one, maybe two such messages per day. I should like to start with my Temple in Hedrogura, then possibly Father Premule if that is possible. If it isn't, then one of Shavah's Heironean guard should receive it, perhaps Lanatus - he seemed most leaderlike of the ones who remained. Working forward, of course, from our beginnings in Hedrogura.

Speaking of which, I have thought back on some of our earlier actions - our talk with Brother Aramil prompted it.

Before Sir Exantrius passed away, we were headed directly to Eivanrach, per his orders. After he died, since Jance was closest, we went there, and then to Bethel."

Hiritus interjects. "Good that you did, actually. If you went to Eivanrach, you would have eventually done so alone. All of us here are here because you went where you did, when you did."

"Yes, of course, but then we do not find ourselves in a village when Father Premule very clearly was in that large house in the pit town, before. And I don't get the chance to fail him in his rescue. And we don't lose days in that village waiting for 'Nerullian cultists,' when very clearly there were none."

Hiritus decides not to argue with his friend any more.

"I shall endeavor to think more clearly, may Pelor be my Guide."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oliver said:
			
		

> We're uncertain of the contents, intent and impact of these letters we're blindly delivering. But it's the impact that concerns me the most. What word do we have from Bethel, from Eivanrach, from anywhere the letters have been?




Shavah responds in agreement. "I'd like to hear word from Bethel, myself... I haven't liked the rumors we've encountered since crossing over the mountains. Eivanrach is near enough that we may be able to find some reliable information in this city... And we know at least what that letter was about." _(Refresher: It advised that the Jury of Sages should move to prevent unification among the Free Cities.)_



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> I can send one, maybe two such messages per day. I should like to start with my Temple in Hedrogura, then possibly Father Premule if that is possible. If it isn't, then one of Shavah's Heironean guard should receive it, perhaps Lanatus - he seemed most leaderlike of the ones who remained. Working forward, of course, from our beginnings in Hedrogura.




"If Father Premule is still imprisoned, it may be difficult to reach him... The Visach's guard has much magic at its disposal. Lanatus, though..." She nods, looking off into the distance. "He liked to stay on top of things, I imagine he'd know as much as anyone."

Tatlock, meanwhile, seems bothered to see Oliver leave the game, after he's worked so hard to memorize how all the pieces move... Tugging at Raven's shirt, he encourages the woodsman to pick up where the lutist left off. "We can call these pieces archers, if you want," he says, pointing to a pawn.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2005)

"All right, Tatlock. I'll play, although it's been ages." Raven studies the board, recalling with a whince the beatings he received from his former captain, and his anger at loosing this highly addictive game.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 21, 2005)

Shavah said:
			
		

> "If Father Premule is still imprisoned, it may be difficult to reach him... The Visach's guard has much magic at its disposal. Lanatus, though..." She nods, looking off into the distance. "He liked to stay on top of things, I imagine he'd know as much as anyone."



"Lanatus it is, then. I would also like to see this Monument in the morning, then, before we return to Brother Aramil tomorrow. Good night - I shall be in my room, preparing scrolls. Pel- The gods Bless and Keep You All, then!"

Hiritus nods his agreement, and sends him off with a hoist of his (full) ale tankard. As Fendric walks away, a slight grimace of sympathy finds its way to the young knight's features.

"It's wearing him down, this journey..." Hiritus mumbles through clenched teeth to no one in particular.

---------------------------

Once at the room, Fendric sets to work. With the last of his incense burning, he retrieves the sheaf of parchment that Aramil's staff handed him, and the ink and quill.

As soon as he recites the words to _cure critical wounds_ in his head, he stops. (_This will take all night, and longer. I cannot do this now._)

He puts the writing materials carefully away, and preserves what he can of the incense. Marching back downstairs, he stops at the bar before rejoining his comrades.

---------------------------

Hiritus notices out of the corner of his eye that Fendric has returned downstairs. Excusing himself, he joins Fendric at the bar in time to hear his friend finish receiving directions to the nearest Temple, and a comprehensive understanding of any curfews that may apply to Despia.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 22, 2005)

> "It's wearing him down, this journey..."




"I've noticed," Shavah responds, pointedly. "I feel it with him -- we haven't had much success... Or, no, much _victory_, I think is a better word. He's too humble to admit it, but he wants to be doing more than delivering letters. I think all of us do. Especially when we've yet to see them solve much of anything..."

She lifts her drink, sipping heartily. "It's been agonizing, to be honest. I am here on behalf of my city, my country, and my clergy -- and I don't know that I've done any of them a bit of good. I imagine Fendric feels the same way. I'm still not sure that these letters will do any good for Bethel, or Hedrogura, for that matter... I'm not sure I really believe that Thedoric has anything to do with it. But I believe in Fendric... When he's confident, his will is too strong for him to fail. But when he begins to doubt..." Shavah takes another sip. "That can be agonizing, too."

...

Come morning, the group awakens to find Tatlock up early -- playing a game of Kingsmen against himself, to no surprise. As Raven has noted, the game is indeed addicting, and Tatlock is perhaps too naive to find it intimidating, as well. It takes some work to turn him from it and toward breakfast, and to a short walk to the monument, but eventually he does concede.

Under the morning haze, the crestless shield and standing sword still seem radiant at the center of their garden, perhaps a hint of their secret enchantment. The area is quiet, with only an occasional passerby: Whatever this place is to the city, it plays no significant part in the morning rituals of work and wakening.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 22, 2005)

Nurthk sat nearby, gazing intently at the small shrine of sorts. Shavah's words had been weighing heavily upon his mind. He had very little reason to be here, when he thought about it. Fendric, Hiritus, and Shavah were all driven by their faiths. This journey meant more to them than just a journey. 

In the beginning, it was Nurthk's own faith that drove him to stick with the group, but he had gradually moved away from it as time went on. He still maintained his favour in St. Cuthbert, but the changes in his outlook had directed him towards something else now. He had also joined with the intention of making amends for something he felt he had failed some time ago. There was no longer any religious motivation to remain, and the past had grown more distant and irrelevent, he simply desired to see through what he had started now.

"I wonder if Thedoric would be the one to hear it, it would be interesting if someone else was closer," the half-orc muses.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 25, 2005)

"Fair point, Nurthk," Shavah says. "We should choose our words carefully..." She looks around. "Who wants to do the speaking?"


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 25, 2005)

"Not I", Raven says. "I'm not the most diplomatic, and anyway, I wouldn't know what to say."


----------



## dpdx (Sep 25, 2005)

"If the Order is non-denominational, perhaps I can prepare a prayer..." Fendric offers.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 28, 2005)

Hiritus pipes up:

"Don't everybody volunteer at once! I mean, we're due back at Brother Aramil's shortly, and I'm sure he's got plenty of time to wait on us to decide who should offer the prayer..."

Fendric casts a sidelong glance at Hiritus, and the rest of the group. Kneeling at the monument, he thinks of something on the fly:

"Blessed Father of Light, we humbly ask for your guidance and provenance..."

"...as we who undertake this noble journey to save the Realm from armies of darkness, based on the dying wish of Sir Exantrius, move ever onward to lands we do not know. We have trusted Sir Exantrius from the outset, and we know that whomever we seek to warn of this danger scarcely knows this Knight we trust, and of further concern, can hardly believe that this suffering has been visited by a once great man who has since given in to war and hatred.

I leave you, O Radiant One, to trust the truth of our message to the people we visit, or to convince us of its error, and the message is this: the people around you are your last best defense against the pestilence that is to come, and to trust them, to love them, to sacrifice for them, is your best hope of seeing through to the coming Dawn. For it is coming, and at its head is a man once renowned as a peacemaker in these parts.

Help Lord Thedoric see that wholesale slaughter is not the answer, O Holy Radiance. Help him find the virtue that once defined his existence again in his heart. Make this Knight Shine Again for the people who revere You, Pelor. I ask you, Great One, as if my very life depends on it, for indeed I think it does.

And may the Holy Radiance Shine Brightly on my city of Hedrogura, and on these my companions."

Fendric stands once again, sweating profusely. Turning away from the monument, he wipes his forehead on his sleeve.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2005)

"Yep", Raven says. "There's a reaon why I didn't volunteer to say a prayer. I would've said someting like ; Theodric is a traitor, shoot him before he can fancy-alk his way out of it."

He grins "well done, Fendric."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 30, 2005)

"Yes, well done," Shavah agrees. "I'm curious to see what comes of it..."

She glances over her shoulder, as if expecting some immediate response, but finding only an empty breeze turns back toward the party.

"In the meantime, shall we pay that visit to Brother Kethett?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 30, 2005)

Nurthk gets to his feet. Noting Shavah's glance, he nods understandingly.

"Don't know how long it could take, but I'm sure we'll see repercussions," he wagers, taking a few steps in the Common Hall's direction.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2005)

"Yes", raven says."I think I know what you mean. Shall we be off to the next one then? No need to stay here, especially not this close to the statue."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 1, 2005)

Fendric nods his assent, and he and Hiritus walk with the others to Brother Kethett.

"I shall begin _sending_s after we have spoken again with Brother Kethett."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Hiritus' Dreams*

Hiritus seems pensive as the group walks back to Brother Kethett's office.

"You seem pensive, Brother Hiritus. I would like to hear what is on your mind, should it be a concern we should all share."

Hiritus looks at his compatriot, shocked and a little bit embarrassed at the intrusion. "Nothing troublesome, Fendric. Was just daydreaming."

Probably daydreaming was the wrong action to admit to, but a Knight of the Radiant Order is, if nothing else, honest. Fendric's interest has been piqued, his smile is bright, and answers _will_ be forthcoming.  "Indeed I would like to hear it, young Knight! What is it that you wish for?"

"No, really, Fendric... it's... I don't know... nothing valorous."

"Oh, boarfeathers. Tell it true!"

"Argh.. no."

"Hiritus! You are a Knight of the Realm, not a Stone Golem atop a chevrier. _Of course_ you have wishes and desires. Can you not confide in me? Have I ever betrayed your trust?"

"No."

"No? No... what? You will not tell me?"

"It's... boring."

"You do not _know_ that it is!"

"Promise you won't laugh?"

"I am already laughing! But no, my dear man, I will not, and would never, pour derision upon your dreams! They are something to cherish and admire, not to dash against the cobblestones!"

"All right, then: I want... a castle. A small one, but *I* want to build it. I was just thinking of whether I wanted it surrounded by a moat and drawbridge, or not.

See? Boring. Bo-o-o-ooring."

"Indeed not! That is wonderful! You would not wish to possess an existing castle, but instead build a stronghold of your own. I admire that, Brother Hiritus. I _promise_ you that I do.

But if you do decide upon the moat and drawbridge, I would leave enough ground in the center for a vegetable garden."

Hiritus is now smiling.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 14, 2005)

"To build something of worth like that with your own two hands is an admirable goal, Hiritus. And I definitely advise a moat. You need not fill it with water though, if you think it would be too difficult, an empty moat would do the job just as well if it were deep enough. I'd also suggest lining it with stakes, but you don't strike me as the sort who'd be interested in such a precaution," Nurthk said jovially.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 15, 2005)

"Moats are for tyrants, to defend against uprising," Shavah says shortly. "At least, that would be my first thought if I saw a castle with one. But I suppose if you made it look nice, made it an _inviting_ moat, I would approve." Shavah seems to hold back from smiling, not quite willing to express true levity on your way to meet again with Kethett.

...

Returning to the high cleric's chambers, you are invited to sit -- chairs have been brought in for this meeting, crowding the small room and requiring careful steps. Kethett greets you briefly, then comes directly to the point.

"Well, we've passed it around a bit, and the document appears genuine. It's been compared to writings from Thedoric's last visit, and matches up well enough... And the more I've read it, the more I find the tone, and the nature of the advice, to be distinctly reminiscent of Thedoric's on way of speaking, and of thinking. And _that_ cannot be forged... Why the letter was written, and distributed by a man claiming to oppose Thedoric -- that much is a mystery. If he feared that he would fall, he didn't mention so here." Kethett shakes his head, then looks over the group, apparently hoping for some insight... and stops at Tatlock, following the young man's gaze toward the Kingsmen table in the corner.

"You know," he says abruptly, "I played a game with Thedoric once, when he was here to negotiate the peace with Tourne... I consider myself a fairly adept player, no master, mind you, but fairly adept... But Thedoric, well... For most of the game, I felt that I was matching him well, even building an advantage, until, late into our positioning and advances, he chose traded his knight for one of my pawns, in what seemed to be a fairly insignificant corner of the board... The move baffled me, as it gave me a strong material advantage and did nothing to visibly weaken my position. I could only imagine that he was trying to distract me, to draw my attention away from my own advance, so after the exchange I continued as I had planned; but I had blundered. Within only a few moves my defense was drawn thin, and soon I found that my King had been cornered and captured."

He lifts his head out of the memory, to summarize it shortly.

"My point is, I would not presume to have any insight into Thedoric's intentions. I've learned from experience, more from our political discussions than that game, although it makes a good allegory, I've learned that he is capable of looking at things, of understanding the implications of things, far more deeply than I. Far more deeply than most men. Which is why," he concludes, holding up the letter for emphasis, "his advice is trusted, even when the reasoning behind it is unclear."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 15, 2005)

Fendric raises his hand (slightly) to speak:

"I confess that for my own part, I am ever more bewildered as to whom, specifically, we serve by delivering these messages. But if nothing else, with each letter we deliver, we remove ourselves further from the war and pestilence that comes, and we offer our warning and advice to the larger cities of the Realm. And that comforts us.

I believe with all my heart that the Realm is in danger, and Despia with it. And still, I should like to see Despia prepared to repel invaders, regardless of who rides at their head.

I admire this City, and the people in it - I should also like to see it, and them, endure. Thedoric's advice is his advice, just as ours is ours. Take it, or not. But the seat at the board is yours, and responsibility rests with you.

Today, we must ride for Valsport, to give Anders Peltram the same warning."


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2005)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "All right, then: I want... a castle. A small one, but *I* want to build it. I was just thinking of whether I wanted it surrounded by a moat and drawbridge, or not.
> 
> See? Boring. Bo-o-o-ooring."
> 
> ...





"Well, hiritus, just make sure you've got plenty of woods around the castle, so I can end my life as a forrester, or a master of the hunt. Or maybe I'll buy myself a small inn nearby, so you can come down for an ale and listen to my tall tales of how we slew the dragon or somesuch nonsense.
Offcourse, I'd probably get bored after a few years, but still, boredom sounds nice once in a while."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 17, 2005)

"I bid you farewell, then" Kethett responds, briefly, "and good luck. And be careful with Peltram... Don't let him talk you into anything, just deliver the letter and go. Or so I would advise. He has a rather unpleasant reputation, and shouldn't be trusted."

...

Upon leaving the temple, Shavah reminds Fendric -- with a restrained sort of eagerness -- to issue the _sendings_ he'd been planning. She tries to pass it off as mere dutiful, helpful prodding, for the most part, but exposes her own investment in one short request: "Find out who is well, if you can." After that, she is silent.

As for Valsport, Aerda's map seems to show two equally viable paths -- one along the coast, one through the city of Ambree -- which should probably represent the same amount of travel time (just short of two days); a third option, to sail across the bay, seems likely to be available as well, although it is unclear just how much more quickly this would bring you to your destination.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 17, 2005)

Fendric smiles at Shavah. "Yes, I remember."

As they walk toward the stable to retrieve their horses, Fendric follows along in quiet contemplation of the messages (and recipients) he will issue. As they arrive, Fendric separates himself from the group and begins to meditate.

Forming the mental image of his former mentor, Father Brewek of the temple in Hedrogura, Fendric says the full name, and begins the first _sending_:

"_Still on mission - Exantrius died two days after Hedrogura. Leaving Despia for Valsport. Desperate for any good news. Are my brothers well? Praying for you._"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 17, 2005)

It is a moment before Brewek returns with his response:

_"Hedrogura cannot be held. Fight now to slow progress inland. Don't return until peacetime. Proud of you. Good news will come later."_ He concludes with an abbreviated adage of encouragement: _"Sun shall rise."_


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 17, 2005)

ooc : woohoo, it only took us two months to get to page 2.    Good to have you back GP


----------



## dpdx (Oct 17, 2005)

Fendric beams with the news that Father Brewek is alive and well. Encouraged, he tries his second _sending_.

Forming the image of "Lanatus of the Heironean Guard of Bethel," he says the same to preface his prayer, and creates his second message:

"_All are well, all desperate to hear good news of Guard. Has Premule been found? Leaving Despia for Valsport. Blessings upon you, Shavah's best wishes._"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 17, 2005)

Lanatus' response is quicker than Father Brewek's, with less evident attempt to spare feelings:

_"Need help badly. Premule believed dead. Temple leadership captured, killed, missing. Mercenaries from South arriving, more daily. Anarchy all cities. Allies needed -- please find quickly."_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 19, 2005)

Fendric loads Vespers with alacrity. Leading Vespers out of the stables at a half-trot, he arrives outside to where the others are making preparations. Quickly, he finds Shavah, and attempts to lead her out of earshot. Softly, he whispers to her:

"I reached Lanatus."

As they go around the corner, he still speaks softly:

"I shall not attempt to lighten what he had to say, Light Give Me Strength. It was:

"Need help badly. Premule believed dead. Temple leadership captured, killed, missing. Mercenaries from South arriving, more daily. Anarchy all cities. Allies needed -- please find quickly."

I should mention that you have our complete support, however you decide to respond to Lanatus' message. I should also mention that I cannot cast that spell again until tomorrow. But you deserved to hear it first."

Fendric then walks Vespers back to the middle of the party.

"My friends, I have received word from Hedrogura. It is under seige, but yet my Brothers, and the last stalwart warriors of that City, endure, May the Light Shower Ample Blessings Upon Them All. In fact, Hedroguran resistance has delayed the onward march of the brigand army, for which I also thank the Radiant Light.

However, the news from Bethel, and from our friends in the Heironean Guard, is more dire. They are in desparate need of help, the City is in anarchy, Father Premule is still lost and presumed dead, and Temple leadership is withering.

I wish I could tell you better news, but it seems to me at least, to be no worse than it was the day we left."


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 19, 2005)

"How many more letters do we need to deliver, Fendric?" Raven asks.
"And when all letters are delivered, then what? Go to war? Try to find suport? Raise some funds and gather mercenaries? Try to find this Father Premule?"


----------



## dpdx (Oct 19, 2005)

"I am appreciative that you asked, Raven: After Peltram in Valsport, we have two letters remaining, both in the Kingdom of Tourne.

In the coming days, I will be _sending_ to many more people that we have encountered on our travels. I suppose it may become clearer after I have heard from them, what there is to do after the letters have been delivered. For now, however, I do not know."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 19, 2005)

Shavah absorbs the news, quiet and unmoving. It is only after a long stretch of seconds that she has a response:

"I'll stay with the group at least until Valsport, to deliver the letter... If I decide to return to Bethel, it would be on the way. Before we leave here, though, I would like to speak with Brother Aramil again... I doubt he has men to spare, if he is expecting the war to reach this city," she says, lightly, "but I must at least ask. Cuthbert has long been an ally."

She takes a deep breath, staring flatly at the unadorned walls of the Common Hall, then turns to address the group.

"I'll meet you at the monument, whenever we're finished. If there's anything that you need to do in this city, go ahead and I'll wait for you there. But I would like to leave within the hour."

Waiting only for the first nod of confirmation, she turns and walks briskly back through the doors, bowing her head to the crest of Cuthbert as she passes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 20, 2005)

It didn't take long for Nurthk to come to the conclusion that he had nothing more to conclude in Despia.

"She might need some company," Nurthk said, looking out after the woman whose comrades were in dire need, "I'll meet you gentlemen there as well."

Nurthk left not long after Shavah. He thought he may be able to offer some form of assistance, if it would help when the time came.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 21, 2005)

Hiritus goes into the stables, and emerges a minute later with Justice.

"So, you reach your people, Brother Fendric?"

Fendric nods yes, and proceeds to fill Hiritus in on the messages out of earshot, so as not to retrouble the others.

"I wondered how long it would take Bethel to go to ashes once the city started making guards out of the _undead_..." Hiritus nearly spits the last word out, and for good measure, does indeed spit on the ground to punctuate his displeasure.

"We _are_ going to help them, aren't we?"

Fendric can be heard mumbling a response which sounds like 'not yet', to which Hiritus stands bolt upright, a look of misunderstanding and disappointment upon his knightly countenance.

"When, then? Fendric, we *have* to go!"

"Shavah and Nurthk are petitioning Brother Aramil for an expeditionary force to the capital, to do whatever can be done, Brother Hiritus. We must content ourselves with this for now, and carry on with our mission until all of the letters are delivered. I suspect we will have our choice of crises to address when this is over, and certainly we can go to Bethel at that point.

I know this is not a popular choice, nor is it necessarily fair. But we all must know that it is the correct one."

As Fendric speaks, the expression changes on Hiritus. Glancing backward at Justice for a split-second, Hiritus nods and clasps Fendric on the shoulder. Fendric, unaccustomed to being touched, recoils ever so slightly before awkwardly returning the gesture. A smile escapes the cleric's face before Hiritus lets go.

Justice snorts her approval, just before chewing on a nearby sprig of ryegrass.

"She asked us to meet them at the monument within the hour. We had best not be late, I fear - I would not wish to ruin your chance to impress her."

"Oh, I'm too late for that, anyway. But perhaps if I ground a hole in your head with my knuckle..."

"You could not do worse than Brother Kalen with a pair of scissors, I am sure."


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2005)

*Xiao falls silent*

Xiao follows and watches as the party moves around Despia, but he is not really sure about all that he is hearing. So many new names; the cities and people, the deities and groups all keep getting confused in his head. Uncertainty leads him to hold his tongue generally, and particularly in the meetings with the big man in the iron suit. Xiao keeps his impulsive enthusiasms on a tight leash, and becomes somewhat of a silent shadow in the background of events.

In his spare time, Xiao works hard at honing and refining his skills and techniques. He notices some improvements. Things that were once beyond him fall into place. Ideas planted many years ago, like seeds, sprout into something new. But he has, he realises, still much to learn. And without a teacher, he wonders occasionally if he is still treading the right path. Without anyone to guide him, he must make his own decisions and be his own council. Not believing himself to be the wisest of people, that causes him some concern. It is his night out with Olivier that convinces him that worry will not help him. Xiao wishes that he could remember what it was that Olivier said exactly to banish the doubts that had been haunting him. But like much of the night, its a blur, and all he can truely say is that he work up the next day feeling more confident, and that somehow it had come out of the night before.

When it becomes clear that they are finally leaving Despia, Xiao is gladdened. They have not been in the city for long, but Xiao finds himself keen to be gone from the city and back on the road again. As he has nothing to pack, he is ready to leave immediately. He volunteers to help the others in anyway he can.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 22, 2005)

It is a short wait in the Common Hall before Kethett will again see Shavah and Nurthk. When he does, Shavah proceeds directly to recount the events that have transpired in Bethel -- the undead perimeter, the sudden capture of Premule by the Visach's forces, and the apparent civil war which has resulted -- before making her request. She is straightforward abot it, neither pleading nor demanding, stating simply that the Knights of Heironeous are in need of aid.

"It is unfortunate..." Kethett responds. "In other circumstances, I would of course gladly offer all the help I could assemble, would even travel there myself... But, if... Well, currently I have some concern about meeting the obligations of this letter. But I will talk with some of my brethren, until I find a few who could be sent... And I do mean _few_, unfortunately, but be sure that they will be men who could make a difference, however slight. If you make the same request often enough on your way home, perhaps you can put together a decent liberation party. And when you do return, I would look first to see where the commonfolk of Bethel may of fled -- they have more power to shape the destiny of their city, far more than any outside force, more than even the ruling power. If you can make them _realize_ this, and bring them to your side, I would not be surprised to see the fight turn quickly to your favor."

Kethett looks down, tapping his fingers against his desk, thoughtfully.

"As for Despia's contribution, I'll know by this evening who I will send. If you can wait here that long, my men will travel with you; otherwise, I'll try to arrange for them to meet you in Valsport." The old cleric raises his brow apologetically. "I'm sorry I cannot offer more."

Shavah nods with polite gratitude, and glances toward Nurthk to see if he has anything to add before returning to meet with the rest of the party, to confer upon the options.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 23, 2005)

In the meantime, Fendric and Hiritus get their affairs in order, mount up, and proceed with the rest of the group to the Monument of Just Unity. Vespers and Justice seem to enjoy the outside air, and the two ride slowly enough not to knock over any citizens of Despia.

"Do you think Shavah and Nurthk will be successful, Fendric?"

"It depends on what you mean by success, Brother.  I fear that Shavah will successfully leave us to go help Lanatus, possibly after we deliver Peltram's letter to Valsport. Whether she gets any soldiers from Brother Aramil to take back there is important, but very much up for discussion. Bethel is supremely important to the Realm, of course, but Brother Aramil's charge is of utmost importance to _him_, and therein lies the dilemma."

Fendric looks around to the others. Spotting Xiao, he notes with amusement that the monk is keeping up with the riders fairly easily. He calls out to him:

"Friend Xiao, if you wish to unburden your feet, and ride with one of us, you need only ask. It is a fairly long walk to Valsport."


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, human master of mayhem*

Xiao looks up at Fendric and grins.

"My heart is happy to be back on the road and legs happy to carry it. But thank you. I will ask for riding if feet begin to grumble."

Xiao waves gauntily and continues trotting along side of the riders with little apparent effort. The grin remains.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 23, 2005)

Nurthk feels some weight lifted from his shoulders with the prospect of help.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "As for Despia's contribution, I'll know by this evening who I will send. If you can wait here that long, my men will travel with you; otherwise, I'll try to arrange for them to meet you in Valsport." The old cleric raises his brow apologetically. "I'm sorry I cannot offer more."




"You have our thanks nonetheless, Brother Aramil. It's impressive that you're offering assistance at all at such a time," Nurthk said gratefully.

Aramil's advice was well taken. If there was only a small number of people available it would be necessary seek the populace's assistance, but to do that they would need to find them.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 23, 2005)

Raven uses the hour to stock up on ammunition, and buying some wax and leather scraps for the necessairy maintenance of bow and armor. He hurries to the meeting site, and patiently waits, glad to be leaving this place again.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 27, 2005)

Once the group has reassembled, Shavah lets out the results of her exchange with Kethett. "Some help, but very little. We can wait for them here or have them meet us in Valsport. I would prefer we do not wait..."

She asks around, looking for Aerda's map, then considers it briefly. "Which road will we be taking? The East road looks to take us to larger cities, where we might have better luck gathering support for Bethel... Does anyone see a reason to go North, along the coast, instead?"


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 27, 2005)

"I prefer the wilds, not the cities, but I'll follow you, and try to keep you safe whichever way you want to go." Raven says, smiling.
"I could teach you a thing or two about guerillia warfare, if we go through the wilds. We might need it in the near future"


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2005)

*Xaio Yu, male human traveler from afar*

Xiao peaks at the map. His eyes hungrily drink it in.

"This is a fine map. I have not seen one like it before." 

Entranced, he reaches out to place his finger on Despia, before suddenly snatching it back. He blushes red, and begins a little bout of bowing.

"Ah. Apologies Shava. Xiao was lost in amazement and forgotten is better behaviour!"

When he does calm down again, he sheepishly points out that the coast road gives the choice of travel by boat. Which is a good option if road is closed or dangerous, he notes.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 28, 2005)

Fendric, standing on tiptoe to peer over shoulders at the map, seems non-plussed that his option came up third amongst his partymates.

"Can anyone recall, Pelor Help Them, the circumstances under which we have been attacked most often? Druids, spirits of antelope, wandering bands of raiders...

I suspect that the wilds will delay us the most, and that a sea journey would expose us to dangers we have not encountered before - not least among them, _pirates_ - upon a boat that rocks back and forth and makes us nauseous.

I am all for haste, as Shavah has suggested, but I am against trouble and inconvenience. In any case, we have Valsport, and three options. I would prefer the East Road, but I am aware that I have a proclivity towards _civilization_..."

Hiritus chuckles at this, quite loudly, in fact.

"Fendric, we've survived at every turn! And you're forgetting about Bethel, and Emmethrach. Besides, we seem to function better when there are no rules except the ones we keep ourselves. No cities, no peace-bonding. No cities, no barfights. No cities, no city watch. No cities, no..."

Fendric, fighting for what he firmly believes is his safety, much less his comfort, seizes upon Hiritus' point.

"...beds! No cities, no professionally-prepared food! No Cities, no answers from government officials! No cities, no cold and cruel societies of elves! No Cities, No Ale!!"

Hiritus snaps his fingers.

"We can't take the boat - you couldn't bring your horses."

"Thank you, good sir, for increasing my probability of continued existence from one in three to even odds..."

"I vote North Road - we've got Raven and Nurthk - we'll be fine."

"You have a VOTE??"

"Don't I?" Hiritus fixes his cerulean eyes upon the shorter half-elf.

"{_grumble_}... all right, then, I shall accede to the North road."

Hiritus holds his smile for two standard rounds, then cogitates.

"No cold and cruel societies of elves - that's a good thing, isn't it?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 28, 2005)

"I have nothing against the northern road, but my preference is the eastern. I'd like to have as many chances as possible to get support for taking back Bethel," Nurthk explains his position.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 28, 2005)

"I don't want to talk out of class, Nurthk, but two things about the East road - one, every city we hit slows us up while we recruit, and two, I suppose that Kethett's troops are already waiting for us in Valsport.

We've got Peltram, and then the two in Tourne to deliver before Fendric and I can help take back Bethel."


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, human master of ming*

"Ha. We should flip a coin."


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 29, 2005)

Raven chuckles. 
"No cities, no ale? Why Fendric, there might be hope for you yet."

"We should deliver the letters as soon as possible, and then concentrate on seeing the attackers leave. One thing at a time."


----------



## dpdx (Nov 1, 2005)

Fendric looks puzzled.

"And why should there _not_ be hope for me, yet? 

In any case, Raven is correct - if we deliver the letters, we can concentrate all our energies afterward upon retaking Bethel, instead of sending irregulars piecemeal. Bethel is the largest city in our land, and it will take a larger army than one city can muster to drive the ruffians from it.

Please hear me, I know that it breaks your hearts to see Bethel under siege. But many such cities will bear the scar of conflict if we do not complete this mission; some others already have..."

Fendric looks around. "Is everyone mounted? ...that needs to be? We can decide at the crossing which of the roads we will take."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 3, 2005)

_(I get the sense that concensus prefers the North road, and that considered, let's get things moving a little.)_

It is not a long ride from Despia toward the coast; you arrive before nightfall at the city of Corrige, a dense little place combining the variety of fashion distinc to a trading port with the loathsome odor of a fishing town. Shops and the like are arranged in a strikingly incoherent fashion, jewelers setting up shop beneath innkeepers, tailors sharing storefronts with alehouses. There are a few small stables scattered about, and the one thing they all have in common -- beyond their steep prices -- is their situation in narrow, heavily-trafficked thoroughfares, through which maneuvering horseflesh is _cumbersome_ at best. Further, no one location seems to have the space available for the party's full collection of mounts; if they are to be kept here overnight, they will have to be separated.

The only establishments which are not so cramped are the temples, and even then this is only relative to the scale of the town -- as houses of worship go, they are still quite small, but are at least generally set aside in their own lots. A short scout through the town reveals that Pelor, Fharlanghn, Olidamarra and Kord are represented in this manner; there is a temple to Cuthbert as well, but it appears to be newer, renovated from old shops or domiciles, sharing wall space with a glazier and a bakery.

The North edge of town is lined by docks. The water here is densely populated, and how the vessels here manage to navigate past one another to come and go is somewhat of a mystery, even when the slow process is witnessed directly. There are no clear signs indicating fares for passage to Valsport, but it seems likely that somewhere among the crowd there should be someone who is willing and able to provide such a service.

_(There's still some time to continue travelling on horseback, if you would rather camp along the road; travel over water may be an option worth researching as well, although you may have to wait until morning, unless someone willing to sail through the evening can be found.)_


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, male human .*

Xiao moves easily alongside the horses without any great apparent effort. The trip to the coast leaves the traveller from far lands feeling relaxed and happy. But at the sight of the town Xiao begins to bounce with excitement again.

Once inside the town walls, Xiao trots along ahead of the horses. He moves easily in and among the other people on the street. He does what he can to try and ease their way through the crowded streets, but they are just too ... crowded. And there is just too much to see. More than once, Xiao finds that his curiosity has drawn his attenion away from the group, leaving him to scramble after them before they disappear into the crowd or around a corner.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 3, 2005)

Fendric feels semi-comfortable even amongst the bustle of Corrige, which reminds him of a matchday crowd outside the fighting pits in Hedrogura. Smiling, Fendric does his best to keep Vespers from knocking over any passers-by.

Hiritus, for his part, seems neutral about the situation. For Justice, being a much more sentient animal, it's easier to wend her way through the crowd even with Hiritus aboard.

At the docks, however, Hiritus receives an uneasy feeling through the empathic link, which is enough to convince Hiritus to turn Justice away from them and toward the North Road out of town.

"I can't imagine a room is open in this town, let alone two or three. We should move on, and camp beyond town if we have to."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 3, 2005)

"Heh, with all the luck we've had in the wilderness I'm surprised you make the suggestion. You feel we would be exposed to greater threat within the town?" Nurthk asks, curious.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 3, 2005)

"Not necessarily, Nurthk. Like I said, I can't imagine accommodations being all that... comfortable here. This place looks full as it is."


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2005)

The thick press of people makes Oliver's palms itch, if nothing else, just for old times's sake. Though, of necessity, many of the town's citizens are good at hiding their valuables from prying eyes and stealthy hands. But still, the marks are plentiful, if not especially well-heeled. He had been glad to hear that some of the dignitaries that the company had visited were still alive. Even if he hadn't been there to meet some of them. Shavah's obvious pain troubled the old man, and more troubling, his long years didn't seem to have left him any kindly wisdoms to ease her pain. What good age, if it doesn't bring wisdom? He stayed close to her, feebly attempting to bolster her spirits with proximity since sage words didn't want to come.

Raven was edgy in the cities. "You poor bastard. We're all so afraid of rogue geese that we cleave to the cities. To look at you I'd say you'd rather be gored by stag-monsters."  He was only half joking.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 9, 2005)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Not necessarily, Nurthk. Like I said, I can't imagine accommodations being all that... comfortable here. This place looks full as it is."




"Very well, Hiritus. It's probably in our best interest to stick together anyway," Nurthk agreed.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 10, 2005)

Leaving town, you find a decent spot to camp near the road leading to Valsport. Through the night, the sounds of horses and carts heading to and from Corrige is enough to test your nerves; however, you receive no trouble, for once, from the local wildlife.

The next day, as your movement continues, you pass by a number of merchants and travellers on the path overlooking the bay. One, however, stands out, and equally it seems that you stand out to him: He is a knight, bearing a crestless shield, dressed in white cloth and silver armor which seems all the brighter in contrast to his dark, shadowed features. He pulls his horse to a stop as he approaches, hailing you shortly.

"Good day to you, brothers of Pelor!" he says exuberantly, with a tint of curiosity in his voice. His eyes focus on Fendric and Hiritus, although he acknowledges the rest with a polite smile. "Come you by way of Despia, perchance?" His is a well-spoken, proper Common, but it is spoken in a hard, deliberate manner which suggests it is not his native dialect.


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, male human from far awy lands*

Xiao looks up at the new arrival, and then at the others dressed in a similar manner.

_This,_ he decides, _is not matter for Xiao._

So Xiao holds his tongue and does his best to look unobtrusive without trying to look like he is trying to look unobtrusive. Its very tricky.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 10, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Good day to you, brothers of Pelor!" he says exuberantly, with a tint of curiosity in his voice. His eyes focus on Fendric and Hiritus, although he acknowledges the rest with a polite smile. "Come you by way of Despia, perchance?" His is a well-spoken, proper Common, but it is spoken in a hard, deliberate manner which suggests it is not his native dialect.



""Indeed we have, good sir. How may I help you?"

Fendric is curious, if untroubled. Hiritus nods politely, but waits for the gentleman to say more.

[For indeed, Fendric's Sense Motive Check resulted in 9. Hiritus also makes one, and it's 15.]


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2005)

Oliver's eyes widen at the sight of the man's crestless shield. Like the one from the monument in town. The Knights. He whistles low, seemingly to himself, but to anyone who'd paid attention to his intermittent instruction on the coded communications of the thieves of Hedrogura, it says, _'Heads up. Eyes open.'_ It leaves off the steep trill at the end that would have added, _'Blades out'_.

He draws rein on Whistler in the middling portion of the group, but does not dismount. He edges his horse near Tatlock's just to his left, in case the young man's mount should spook.

OOC:

Spot: 27
Sense Motive: 31


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 11, 2005)

"My name is Cariel," the Knight says, indicating a soft salute with his right hand. "I am scheduled to address an inquiry regarding a Knight of my Order with one of your brethren in Despia. Alas, our meeting was hastily arranged, and I worry that I may have difficulty locating him in a timely manner. I was wondering if you might know of the Brother I am seeking, and if so, if you could advise me on the best manner to make contact with him?"

"His question," he concludes, "concerned the Knight Thedoric of Moorlay. Would you know of this individual?"


----------



## dpdx (Nov 11, 2005)

Fendric and Hiritus visibly take notice at the latter part of the Knight's explanation.

"Indeed we do, Sir Cariel. I am Brother Fendric of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura. This is my sworn companion, Sir Hiritus of Bethel."

Hiritus, for his part, raises his hand to the crest of his helm to return the salute.

"As for making contact with this Brother, I suspect you have already done so. Were you able to hear the entirety of my message at the Monument?" Fendric continues, smiling.

"In any case, well met, good sir. We are on our way to deliver a message to Valsport, and as the circumstances have it, we have no time to waste. Would you care, therefore, to ride with us?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 11, 2005)

"Toward Valsport? Certainly I shall ride with you. I have matters to return to not far from there, so that is quite a convenient suggestion."

He pulls his horse around to ride close beside Fendric.

"I did indeed hear the entirety of your prayer, or so at least I believe. I must, however, confess that I found certain details troublesome. You had some great concern for Thedoric's virtue -- I wonder, what act has he done to warrant such rites?"


----------



## dpdx (Nov 12, 2005)

At this point, Hiritus, who can never be found riding too far away from Fendric, speaks up.

"I guess I find it encouraging that you found details troublesome, Sir Cariel, because that would mean that the marauders haven't made it this far, yet."

Fendric arches an eyebrow over his shoulder at Hiritus, wondering if Hiritus' _detect evil_ has found something amiss about Sir Cariel. After a brief pause, he returns his gaze to Sir Cariel.

"Yes, we have it on the authority of Sir Exantrius that Thedoric is now leading an army of brigands to sack major cities of the Realm. I do know, from messages to which my friends have responded, that my own city of Hedrogura has lain in ruins for at minimum, a fortnight, and that Bethel and the surrounding towns are in chaos as a result. Father Milos Premule has been missing and is now presumed dead. This morning, I will attempt to send messages to points further along in my journey, in case this army has advanced beyond.

Our Knight further claims that this is definitely at the hand of Thedoric, who has either been turned, or has succumbed to vile and hateful thoughts.

As I said in my prayer, of course. I am aware of Thedoric's former reputation as a statesman, and we have since discovered that the letters we now deliver are in Thedoric's hand, possibly from before he underwent this... change.

We wish the land to be at peace, for the brigand army to stand down, and for Thedoric to return to the Light, as It Is the Will of the One Sun. Nothing more. We have faith in what we do, and hope that it works for these aims.

So I am curious, Sir Cariel, since you find this as troubling as we have, how must the others of your noble Order feel. Certainly Brother Aramil was skeptical, and I am unsure myself if Thedoric is responsible, but the threat this portends is certainly real. With Bethel fallen, and various of the Free Cities buttoned up like tritons, unwilling to help one another, I must wonder if this is the last glimpse of the Realm as we once knew it."

Fendric returns his eyes to the road ahead, awaiting the Knight's answer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2005)

Nurthk, remaining his usual quiet self, stays out of the way. He mutters quietly to the tiny young raven in his free hand as he watches Sir Cariel out of curiosity.


----------



## doghead (Nov 12, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, male mystified human*

Xiao does his best to follow what Fendric has to say to the stranger. But all in all there are two many brothers with unpronouncable names and words with too many syllables.

Xiao turns his attention to the stranger, running his eyes over the armour and shield and other accoutrements of the knight's trade. It seems, to Xiao, an awful lot of steel to carry around in a fight. It seems an awful lot of steel to carry around sitting on the back of a horse.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 14, 2005)

Cariel listens thoughtfully, absorbing the information slowly.

"It seems," he says, finally, "that you are not aware... Lord Thedoric has passed from this world, some months ago. I don't know the circumstances... Thedoric had not been in heavy contact with the Order for some time. But our knit is loose, so that is not so strange."

He casts his eyes downward for a moment, then looks out toward the horizon.

"Also, you speak of Sir Exantrius... A knight of that name once rode for our Order, it's true, but he was felled centuries ago. Can you tell me more about the man you knew? Was his name merely coincidence, or..." He seems at a sudden loss for words. "There are some legends which speak of great men who have passed returning to the living world in times of great need. Is it your feeling that this is such a case?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, male human from afar*

Now Xiao is really confused. And this time its more upsetting because he had thought he understood what was being said. Theodoric is dead, and Sir Extrantrius dead for centuries. Xiao was under the impression that it was the latter that had initiated this quest, and that the former was currently riding around sacking cities.

Xiao decides that he must have mis-understood. Again. Something. Somewhere along the line. Everything even.

Perhaps he was just dreaming. 

Ahh. That would be nice. Because that meant he would soon wake up. And _that_ meant he would be able to get a big bowl of rice. And perhaps a little smoked fish and soup. They had smoked fish and soup in the world of his dream. But it just wasn't the same.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 15, 2005)

Fendric furrows his brow, and nods his head.

"It strikes me as odd, this: that our bard, Niccolo, while he was with us, was able to recite a poem about Exantrius' valor soon after he introduced himself to us in Hedrogura as Exantrius. Legend does not travel that fast, and the opportunity for it had long since been gone at the time of the recanting, so the 'return of a great man in times of great need' explanation is a plausible one. I had not heard of this myself, and Exantrius did not seem ghostly to me, however. 

I also remember that Exantrius died in his sleep, as if the Radiant Light had called him right then and there. When he died, a dove emerged from his breastplate. We bore him upon his steed, and then had to halt it after we had sent it off to retrieve the one thing he had told me to do before he left; these are the letters we are now deliver, and after Valsport, we have two left to deliver in Tourne.

But yet, the letters are written in Thedoric's hand, a detail Exantrius neglected to inform me of before his passing.

As I said to Brother Aramil, I pray that we do good for the Realm in this, our task."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 15, 2005)

The living dead wasn't something Nurthk knew much about, nor cared to know much about. His last encounter wasn't very enjoyable, so the theoretical encounter with an undead Thedoric struck him as being potentially much worse.

"Heh, perhaps the man we knew as Exantrius was actually Thedoric. Knowing he wouldn't last the journey he decided to write the letters, but then later thought he could save Exantrius some face by claiming that Exantrius was Thedoric and vice versa. It would have been too late to change the letters, but then that would just add something for people to think about. A not-so-red herring," Nurthk threw out the idea, half-jesting.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 15, 2005)

"The dove..." Cariel pauses in thought, but seems for once untroubled. "What you saw is not so strange."

He reaches to throat, and fishes out a small pendant from beneath his own breastplate: A silver oval, with a white shield painted upon it.

"As I mentioned, members of our Order are not always in close contact with one another... We are too few and our duties too many, and this means our numbers are spread thin, and in constant movement. It is not unusual to have a knight go unheard-from for months, sometimes years... Without these," he says softly, holding the silver oval forward, "a knight could pass from this world unbeknownst to the rest of our order."

He tucks it back into his breastplate, adjusting it until it falls comfortably.

"We have no hierarchy, understand, nor base of operations: The sanctity of our oaths is universal and equal, and so such things are unnecessary. In lieu of such a structure, we carry these pendants, whose bearers may communicate with one another over great distances, with relative freedom." He casts his eyes downward in some personal contemplation. "Should their bearer die, however, they are enchanted to take the form of a dove, and take flight to find the nearest member of the Order... This allows all to be informed of such an event, and further ensures that the pendant itself does not fall into the hands of another... And, of course, there is the commemorative beauty of such a flight, which is important in itself."


Completing that thought, he turns to Nurthk, to respond to that suggestion.

"How long ago was it that the one you called Exantrius passed away? For I know of no other dove that has flown recently, and that may lend credence to your suspicion."


----------



## dpdx (Nov 15, 2005)

[_Why, almost three years since our first posts, my Good Knight!_  _How long in game time *has* it been since Exantrius died?_]

"Of your order? Sir Exantrius identified himself as a Knight of the Greater Kingdom..."

Hiritus chimes in with some clarification:

"It's the same Order, Fendric. They're also known as the Holy Circle."

"Oh. Well, I am unsure how long it has been, except to say that it was not too many days before we came to Bethel. Shavah, how long has it been since we first met?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 16, 2005)

Shavah tilts her head down, thinking it over. "A month, perhaps? I've lost track of the days... There's been too much else to worry about."

_(OOC: Haven't tracked time as accurately as I should, myself, but I believe it's been about six weeks since Exantrius died... which also means that we've been covering ground at the rate of about two weeks per year  Mind-boggling when you stop to think about it.)_


----------



## dpdx (Nov 18, 2005)

Shavah's response seems to square with what Fendric was thinking.

"Indeed there has, Shavah."

Fendric turns back to Sir Cariel. "If it was indeed Thedoric who set us upon this journey, and who then subsequently died in our camp, why did he feel the need to impersonate someone for our eyes?"

Hiritus chimes in.

"I almost feel silly for asking this, but if Exantrius felt he needed to come back in this time of dire need, why would he choose to inhabit the body of a Knight he opposed?"

"After we deliver the last letter, I wish to speak with Sir Exantrius."

"He's not -- OH."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2005)

Nurthk seemed surprised.

"So... my theory is liked I take it? Heh, feels nice," he says as he trots along.

He tugs at his goatee and looks to the tiny raven in his hand.

"You hear that little one? Good ideas come few and far between, savour them when you can," he tells it, "Hmph, I never gave you a name did I?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, male human traveller*

Xiao continues to keep an ear on the conversation and an eye on the terrain around the road as he trots along. As the miles fall away underfoot, Xiao hums a little tune under his breath. His muscles sing with the simple pleasure of a good work out and his heart beats along in time.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2005)

Oliver mulled the happenings over in his mind. What the Knight Cariel said appeared to make sense. He patted Whistler on the neck and turned in his saddle, grunting at a stab of pain in his back. Stiff. Whistler's a fine, fine horse. But me, too old to sit this long in the saddle. He thought fondly of the great baths of Hedrogura, open to him for a brief time in his life. He sighed.

He chuckled at Nurthk's surprise and pleasure and raised his bushy eyebrows as he asked, "Sir Cariel, I wonder, was it you who recieved the dove of this Knight my companions and I briefly encountered?"  He pauses and adds, brows knitting. "And if this Knight we encountered had turned from the Order, would his dove still take flight? Or the reverse, would a dove take its last flight to a Knight that had turned?"

He pauses, scratching his head, "I apologize for the bluntness of my questions. I realize they may not be palatable."

I'm starting to sound like Fendric. Dear gods, save me.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 23, 2005)

Fendric notices the old gladiator wince in the saddle, and decides to suggest a break.

"All very good questions, for which I suspect Sir Cariel needs time to formulate answers. To that end, I suggest we stop for a short respite, as I have messages to send, and several more of us could stand refreshment."

Hiritus nods, and the two of them pull over from the road.

Fendric prepares his holy symbol, and composes his first _sending_:

Concentrating on Father Yattro of Fharlanghn:

_Wish to inquire if any trouble at your station since we left. Slew orc band in mountains, made Eivanrach last week. Hoping no repercussions since._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 23, 2005)

"The dove would take flight all the same, I believe," says Cariel, although he does not seem completely certain. "They are enchanted to work only for their designated bearer, but beyond that they make no judgments of character."

"As for who received the dove, I'm not aware who. It was not I; I've only recently journeyed to this region. I may however be able to locate its recipient, given some time, if you have questions which only they might answer."

Shortly thereafter, Fendric receives an answer to his sending:

_Some trouble. Mercenary encampments sighted along mountain road, believe incursion planned. Have sent warning, Sethan investigating. Possible aid from Kentaro to disrupt expected troop movement._


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2005)

Oliver nods, "So there is no way to know if a Knight has fallen."  He rides in silence chewing on that for a while.

Fendric suggests a halt and Oliver slides gratefully out of the saddle, wincing all the way down and for several minutes during a strange series of stretches that seem wholly inappropriate for a man of Oliver's advanced age. Some of the poses and stretches are decidedly familiar to Xiao.

He returns to his line of questioning, "What is the liklihood of that, of a Knight falling? I am only a dabbler in the gray struggles of ruling and politics, but they are a sober game indeed. Would it be possible to tell if a Knight had fallen?"

He thinks of the strange man from Eivanrach. The one who gave keys to red-eyed elves in glasses of raspberry-tinged water. One who clouded their thoughts and cleared them. A master at the game. He doesn't mention the strange man in black, but waits, instead, for Cariel's reply.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2005)

Oliver posed an interesting question. Was there a means to detect corruption within the knights' ranks? Corruption from within was a the kind of foe which gave Nurthk a shiver down his spine. As the group stopped for a break Nurthk looked up at the blue sky above them, then down at the dark little raven.

"I wonder if they have a name for the darkness that exists between the stars of the nighttime sky... hmm, maybe that's too difficult," and he continues pondering.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 3, 2005)

"For a knight of our order to fall would be a rare thing indeed," Cariel responds, "and a great triumph for the forces of evil. But yes, it can happen, and if it did, it could indeed happen in secret... It is said..."

Cariel trails off uncharacteristically, brought to a pause to reorder his thoughts.

"When a great soul turns, it _is_ a significant change in the order of things, and the ramifications can be vast, far-reaching. But not necessarily something that can be attributed to an individual: That would require magic, divinations of a rather direct variety, which would only be cast in the presence of other suspicion. Now, with Thedoric departed from this world, such options are limited..."

"Tell me," Cariel concludes, "do you know when it was, how long ago, that Thedoric's fall is supposed to have occurred?"


----------



## dpdx (Dec 4, 2005)

Fendric recovers from the shock of Yattro's return message long enough to catch the tail-end of Cariel's question.

"Pardon me, good Sir - how long ago? I'm afraid our Sir Exantrius was rather vague as to when Thedoric committed this, as he put it, 'great act of Betrayal': he merely said he had been on Thedoric's trail for months, and that Thedoric was responsible for the bloodshed in nations south of here. I apologize that I cannot be more precise, or accurate.

If you'll please now excuse me, I have an urgent _message_ to deliver."

Fendric once again prepares his spell...

_To Aesop Rhandoril of the Jury of Sages in Eivanrach..._

(Yattro reports armies other side of pass from Eivanrach. Thedoric sent ahead to 'sow discord'. Ignore letter - enlist aid from all residents, neighboring towns. Prepare!)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 7, 2005)

Aesop's response comes shortly:

_Will disregard letter, and will advise Jury and city officials accordingly. Would like to meet to discuss reasons if you have opportunity. Best of luck._


----------



## dpdx (Dec 10, 2005)

Fendric finally walks back over to the group.

"Eivanrach is preparing for battle; Father Yattro says he has spied mercenary encampments along the mountain pass road leading there from his station.

That may mean that Hedrogura has completely fallen..."

He can't finish. A tear escapes his eye, and after wiping it with his tunic sleeve, he trudges back to his horse.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2005)

A look of concern crosses Nurthk's face as he wrestles with the thought of the enemy military's progress.

"Sir Cariel, this question may seem somewhat blunt but I am not one to dance around the point I want to make. At any point within your Order's history has there been any particularly severe acts of betrayal?" he asks, searching for clues.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 20, 2005)

As Nurthk asks the question, Hiritus consoles Fendric.

"Hedrogura may not be completely lost, Fendric. Your Temple could still be holding out, and if I were this commander, I'd send troops ahead once the city was at least subdued."

Fendric considers this a moment, and as he gets back upon his horse, appears to consider this a valid point.

"I suppose I should at least give my Brothers the benefit of the doubt, as they say. Hope is always better, our Temple teaches us, and even so, I was not fully aware of all the passageways within our Temple that could be used to hide from the brigands."

Once atop Vespers, Fendric surveys the rest of his group, and prepares to resume the journey when they do. Thinking for a moment of the holiday he just celebrated, Fendric offers a prayer to Pelor for Hedrogura's less savory characters, hoping they can organize in the shadows enough for history to repeat itself.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 23, 2005)

Sir Cariel nods at Nurthk's question.

"The Knight Ithildon, very long ago, was one of our most renowned champions. But, for reasons unknown, he turned from the light and pledged his fealty to the Vecna, trading away his very life for undeath. It was in this act of betrayal that Lich King found the unholy power to ascend to godhood, or so at least it is understood. Ithildon was thenceforth known as Kas, and his failed struggles for redemption are legendary."

_(Hope no ones minds me taking liberties with the imported canon... and of course, you can all feel free to do the same.)_

...

Cariel rests with you for the night; you find a nice spot to camp near the road, overlooking the bay. In the morning, he is up early with the mists, retiring to his own prayers as you go about your own routines. When you reassemble, he stands to address the group.

"I have contacted my kin, and none are aware of any other passings in the Order. As for the timing, the knight to whom the dove flew has confirmed that the time matches well with the passing of the man you knew as Exantrius. I have informed them of Thedoric's suspected betrayal, and you can be assured that they will be investigating it where they can. I, myself, have matters to return to on Trathor Rock, off the coast of Onwile, which are seeming to be an ever-greater cause for concern... We should be reaching Feather Cove shortly; I'll stay with you at least that far, and if you see no need to stop, then as far as Onwile."

The fog has not lifted by the time you reach Feather Cove, blanketing the entire city in a hollow grey. The streets and structures are old, bricks rounded by years of weather, but the inhabitants are strikingly friendly: It is a merchant town, clearly, but it equally clear that it is a home to people, to families, even moreso. Wreaths and bouquets adorn lamps and windows, evidence of a festival recently past or soon to come, or, perhaps, still ongoing.


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2005)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

Xiao gets the distinct impression that these are interesting time he has found himself in. But there are too many new names for him to follow what exactly is happening. Still he listens carefully, trying to understand what he can.

Up ahead Xiao sees the lights of the town emerge from the fog, and for the moment the complex problems of the rest of this place are forgotten.

The town, like so many of the others, is both familier and different and Xiao, once again, has to concentrate on not getting distracted, and lost.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 24, 2005)

Fendric arises refreshed the next morning, and is finished with his morning routine in time to hear Sir Cariel speak about the matter he must attend to. "Pray tell, Sir Cariel, your business at Trathor Rock, if you may. Should we also be concerned?"

Hiritus, for his part, is also ready, but listening only to the others. Smiling, he helps Oliver and Tatlock prepare to move on. Once moving, he keeps an eye on Xiao to make sure the monk is not overwhelmed.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Cariel nods softly. "Perhaps you should -- as a Brother of the Light, at the very least."

He looks forward down the road, dressing his horse.

"There has been a certain unexplained increase in the potency of necromantic magics, dating back for at least a year... Numerous reports have surfaced describing strange, undocumented forms of undead. Those practitioners of such magic who have been willing to speak with me have universally reported that their castings have had unanticipated results, beyond their intent, and beyond their control."

"I have been accepted as a guest to the estate of Sage Alvor Gadry, an expert in the school of necromancy. I hope to learn more from him as to the nature of this change, and also to discuss what appropriate responses there might be to address our mutual concerns."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 25, 2005)

Nurthk listened with a keen ear to what Sir Cadriel had to say. Necro... death magic?

"Reminds me of that creature we fought in the halfling village," he said, and his thoughts moved to the vials of poison he had stored away for when he may need them.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 10, 2006)

_In the time intervening..._

Cariel and the travellers part ways on the road to Valsport. When they reach the long, sloping port city, night has fallen, and a dense fog with it.

They cross paths with a beggar at the front gates; he begins to follow them, and Xiao slinks back to follow them in return. Eventually the beggar is cornered, detected to be undead, and recognized as the seer they had met once before. He begs, asks a few loose questions about their quest. Fendric bids him off with a few coin; in return, the Cleric hears his death foretold. It is to come from the sea. The seer frames it as a sacrifice.

They find Anders Peltram in the Grey Inn, offer him the letter. He accepts it, although he seems to bear an odd mix of ill will and old friendship toward Thedoric, which he extends at first to the bearers of his message. While the others discuss their own affairs at the far table, Fendric approaches Peltram on the subject further; when he mentions the name Exantrius, Peltram recounts that the fables of the knight were among Thedoric's childhood favorites.

Beyond that, Peltram refutes, with seeming confidence, any involvement by Thedoric in the wars to the east. He claims that there's a good deal of information (courtesy of black market lenders, mind you) indicating that a woman called Vera the Masked sponsors and commands these mercenary legions from her pirate stronghold in the islands southeast of Dalmar. Oliver recalls the seer's warning, at this.

As this conversation concludes and the travellers eat their rewarding evening meal, a thank-you gift courtesy of the tavern-owner Peltram, Shavah is out around town, looking for sign of the men of Cuthbert whose services she had cried loan of from Aramil Kethett in Despia. When she returns, she announces that she will be parting ways come morning, returning to Bethel to fight alongside her bannered kin. While these intentions are not news, exactly, they still catch her companions by surprise; their own quest has offered distraction, for one, and for another it is always difficult to recognize such partings as real, to believe them. Especially when one has become accustomed. _Blood spilled,_ it is said, _earns swift custom._

*(XP:
Fendric: 1750
Oliver: 1500
Nurthk: 1450
Xiao: 1450
Raven: 1150
Cylantro: 1050)*

_(Will get a new thread going tomorrow eve, hopefully. If there's anything you want to do before morning in Valsport, post.)_


----------



## dpdx (May 11, 2006)

_Sorry - awfully depressing to lose that much PbP. You awarded that XP before the boards went down, right, GP? Would hate to add it twice._

Fendric gathers his horse and boards it at the stable. Hiritus merely dismisses his.

(No other action for either of us until the morning.)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 11, 2006)

_(Game on hold pending Morrus' final word on possible more recent archives. Consult the OOC thread for updates.)_


----------



## DrZombie (May 15, 2006)

Raven sits quietly in the tavern, watching the customers leave one by one. He drinks perhaps a few beers too many, staring melancholicly in his beer. He smokes his pipe, thinking about past adventures.

He bids Shavah farewell, looking her in the eye and then clasps her forearm in the warrior style. "Don't get killed out there, Shavah. If you're in trouble, get out and send word to the Priest of Farlangh, The Far Wanderer. They'll find me, and I'll come." He gives her a wry smile: "You Paladins never know how to set up a proper guerilla war, anyway. You need a man of lesser scrupules, like me. Just keep 'em busy. We'll be back."

He sits, and watches her leave.

Later that night, in the light of the dying fire, he starts humming and quitly sings a song while nursing the last beer.



"Well I'm sitting on a windowsill, blowing my horn
Nobody's up except the moon and me,
And a lazy old tomcat on a midnight spree
All that you left me was a melody.
Rosie, why do you evade? Rosie,
how can I persuade? Rosie...

And the moon's all up, full and big,
apricot tips in an indigo sky,
And I've been loving you, Rosie,
since the day I was born
And I'll love you, Rosie 'til the day I die.
Rosie, why do you evade? Rosie,
how can I persuade? Rosie...

Rosie, why do you evade? Rosie,
how can I persuade? Rosie...

And I'm sitting on a windowsill, blowing my horn
Nobody's up except the moon and me,
And a lazy old tomcat on a midnight spree
All that you left me was a melody.
Rosie, why do you evade?
Rosie, how can I persuade? Rosie..."



( Another Tom Waits song)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 21, 2006)

> He bids Shavah farewell, looking her in the eye and then clasps her forearm in the warrior style. "Don't get killed out there, Shavah. If you're in trouble, get out and send word to the Priest of Farlangh, The Far Wanderer. They'll find me, and I'll come." He gives her a wry smile: "You Paladins never know how to set up a proper guerilla war, anyway. You need a man of lesser scrupules, like me. Just keep 'em busy. We'll be back."




"I hope you shall," she says, her smile a matching wry. "If only to see what sort of war we _paladins_ can really fight." She clasps his forearm back, giving a hard tug, and nods her respect.

...

Come morning, Shavah is there to meet up again briefly. She has, bundled carefully, the maps that Aerda has made. *(Tourne, Bethel, Tourne, Continental)*

"I suppose I don't get to tend to these any more," she says, offering them to the first taker. "And Fendric... You may know this already, but when I was marking out my route last night, I checked over yours as well. If the map is correct, and if I measured correct, riding around the coast will more than double the time it takes to get to Daershut. Fifteen days, by my count, instead of six if you cut across the sea. Maybe even five; I was counting the boat at the speed of horses, but you might find ships faster than that."

She shrugs a not-my-business shrug, then continues as though it were her business.

"I know what the seer said, but I don't know what his word is worth. Ten days, though... " She doubles her shrug, looking away. "I don't doubt your judgment, Fendric. I just wanted to make sure you hadn't overlooked anything."


----------



## doghead (May 21, 2006)

Xiao sweeps Shavah up in another crushing hug goodbye. He grins merrily at her obvious discomfort.

"Xiao will help too. After we finish delivery of messages."

He takes, unless anyone objects the, now slightly crushed maps. Bowing deeply, he steps aside leaving the paladin finish saying goodbye to the others.

When things settle down, Xiao spreads the maps out on the table and tries to find where they are now. When he has done so, he proceeds to work backwards, trying to retrace his journey since arriving on these shores.

"So," he says eventually, looking at Fendric. "Do we make challenge of the sea?"


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2006)

Oliver shuffles into the common room and finds the others speaking with Shavah. He moves over to them and clasps Shavah's hand again. "You'll be missed, girl."

He nods at Shavah's words but adds his own, "Aye, that's true. But trouble at sea is worse than trouble on land. The sea is hostile even to those who haven't earned its ire. Not that I put any stock in that old rotter's words."  He makes to spit but refrains yet again at a hard look from Fendric.

"Not to mention that I think the horses would rather walk - even carrying our sorry carcasses - than be cooped up in a ship's hold." He worries the inside of his lower lip in his teeth. _Least, I would, that's for certain._


----------



## dpdx (May 22, 2006)

Shavah said:
			
		

> "I know what the seer said, but I don't know what his word is worth. Ten days, though... " She doubles her shrug, looking away. "I don't doubt your judgment, Fendric. I just wanted to make sure you hadn't overlooked anything."





			
				Oliver said:
			
		

> "Aye, that's true. But trouble at sea is worse than trouble on land. The sea is hostile even to those who haven't earned its ire. Not that I put any stock in that old rotter's words."





			
				Xiao said:
			
		

> "So," he says eventually, looking at Fendric. "Do we make challenge of the sea?"



"Today, we ride for the city where we met Sir Cariel. It has ships for the north. If by then any of you still feel that the sea route is our wisest choice, I will cast an _augury_ upon that subject.

Is this agreeable to us all?"

Hiritus buttresses Fendric's argument with a stern facial expression.


----------



## doghead (May 22, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

Xiao smiles, pleased that a decision has been taken.

"Then we are go," says the traveller, unable to hide his enthusiasm at the prospect. Xiao carefullly tucks the maps into his bag before slinging it over his shoulder. He grabs his staff and jambs his hat on his head.

"Ready," he announces cheerfully.


----------



## DrZombie (May 23, 2006)

"Let's go.", Raven says, eager to be off. "The faster we get those letters delivered, the faster we can ... Well, whatever it is we'll do then."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 23, 2006)

Shavah returns Xiao's hug to the best of her ability, which is relatively slight; Oliver's handshake appears to be more her taste. Still, she grins and waves warmly before leading her horse off into the city, to find the men of Cuthbert, and whatever shall come next...

The next two days of travel are an easy backtrack. The sea air is calming (although Oliver's joints might disagree) and the roads are quiet and steady. One night's camp passes uneventfully, and shortly before the sun sets you arrive again at Corrige; the festival decorations have all come down, but otherwise the tightly-packed city is as you had left it.

_(Will Saves, please.)_


----------



## doghead (May 23, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

Xiao trots alongside his companions on horses, pleased to be on the move again. If you asked him he couldn't really explain why.

ooc: Will Save (1d20+7=9)
. Whoops.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro rides upon Oregano with Ginger in her lap.

OOC: Cylantro 19, Ginger 24, Oregano 7


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 23, 2006)

Nurthk stifles a yawn and looks about with relatively little interest. His thoughts were mostly directed towards Shavah, and the battles she was soon to face. It wasn't often he truly felt torn between two things that he felt both deserved his immediate attention, but in the end he was still delivering letters. He hoped it would turn out to be the right decision. He put the tiny young raven in front of him on the saddle for a while, wanting it to get some fresh air through it's feathers.









*OOC:*


Will Save 17


----------



## dpdx (May 24, 2006)

Fendric (will save): 16
Hiritus (will save): 9

Fendric arrives in Corrige happy to be rid of undead seers, and objections to the land route. Hiritus is just happy to be here.

Along the way, Fendric has expended no spells save his Sendings and the odd Create Food and Water. These are documented below:

First day (to Aramil Kethett): _Encountered Peltram, delivered letter. Pleasant fellow, exquisite hospitality. Shavah detached with your men to rescue Premule. News of war scarce there, cause believed Vera the Masked._

First day (to Lord Thedoric): _We deliver your letters unsure of your motive. Tell me, please, if you were or were not Exantrius to us. You owe us honesty._


----------



## DrZombie (May 24, 2006)

Raven rides ahead, scouting the trail, as has been his custom these past few months. He tries to get his raven to fly to Nurthk and back, carrying a piece of paper.

(OOC : will save 17)


----------



## doghead (May 24, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human master of mayhem*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Raven rides ahead, scouting the trail, as has been his custom these past few months. He tries to get his raven to fly to Nurthk and back, carrying a piece of paper.




Xiao, to amuse himself, takes to stalking Raven now and then, trying to see how close he can get, and how long he can remain undetected by his companion. It gets harder after he is busted a few times. But its good practice, and passes the time.

ooc: Hide +8, MS +8. Not really expecting rolls, just though the numbers might help ... er, somehow. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 24, 2006)

Fendric said:
			
		

> (to Aramil Kethett): _Encountered Peltram, delivered letter. Pleasant fellow, exquisite hospitality. Shavah detached with your men to rescue Premule. News of war scarce there, cause believed Vera the Masked._




It is almost a minute before Kethett's response arrives:

_"Glad Shavah found us. I'd pursue this Vera only after all other tasks completed. Peltram 
may have personal agenda. Our preparations progress well. Good luck."_



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> (to Lord Thedoric): _We deliver your letters unsure of your motive. Tell me, please, if you were or were not Exantrius to us. You owe us honesty._




Thedoric's response comes rather more quickly, almost immediate:

_"Fendric? A sending can reach this place? I recall our days poorly, sorry to say. But I may have used that name for a time..."_


----------



## dpdx (May 25, 2006)

Fendric states simply: "I have reached Lord Thedoric."

Hiritus looks at him, eyes wide. "Baershut's navel! Didn't you watch him die?"

Fendric replies: "Indeed, I supposed I had. But he replied to me - he says he recalls our days 'poorly', and that he 'could have' used the name, Exantrius."

Hiritus: "How do you _feign_ something like that? Was he possessed? _Dominated_?"

Fendric: "I can find out - my Lord permits me a score and five words per granting of the power of _Sending_. I have cast none yet today."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2006)

As Nurthk looks over the piece of paper Raven's raven brought him his attention is caught by the discussion taking place between Fendric and Hiritus.

"An interesting development indeed. Perhaps we can finally secure some clarity," he comments, and scrawls a reply involving the successful contact with Thedoric on the back of the scrap of paper before sending it back with his own raven.

"Now don't push yourself too hard," Nurthk comments to the young bird as he lets it off in Raven's direction.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 25, 2006)

Tatlock watches the raven ferry its message with wide-eyed interest. "Neat trick," he says. "Nifty trick! Nifty Nurthk!" He laughs full-mouthed, smacking back saliva. He has at least arrived at the ability to say the half-orc's name without dropping any consonants.

_(As for the next day's sendings, fire away.)_


----------



## DrZombie (May 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Xiao, to amuse himself, takes to stalking Raven now and then, trying to see how close he can get, and how long he can remain undetected by his companion. It gets harder after he is busted a few times. But its good practice, and passes the time.
> 
> ooc: Hide +8, MS +8. Not really expecting rolls, just though the numbers might help ... er, somehow. Better safe than sorry.




Raven looks over his shoulder towards the trembling bushas on his right. "You do realise that one of these days I might be a tad nervous and shoot before I realise it is you, don't you?

(OOC :you'll get spotted more often then not, spot +11 .  Good that I'm the scout, no?)


----------



## doghead (May 26, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

Xiao exits from the bushes, a grin on his face.

"Yes, but I have magic potion, so no problem."


----------



## DrZombie (May 27, 2006)

Raven laughs at the little man.

"You've got an answer for evrything, don't you?".



About two miles from town, raven stops and dismounts, waiting for the rest to catch up. He strings his bow and loosens his sword in it's scabbard, and remounts as the rest arrives._Better safe then sorry._


----------



## doghead (May 27, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, master of mystery*

Xiao claps his hands together twice, and bows deeply.

"My infinite knowledge is at your command Master Raven."

Straightening up, Xiao looks around. The forest is quiet. Birds sing. The leaves rustle in the slight breeze. The clouds drift lazily overhead.

"Its hard to think so much trouble happening. Everything seem so peaceful."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 30, 2006)

Tatlock watches Raven and Xiao's "game" with amusement, and after a time, attempts to mimic it himself. He finds the monk's pace, however, difficult to replicate, and after a few goes returns winded to his mount.

_(Since it's probably best to wait for Fendric's next round of sending to complete before we 
move along the action, is there any gear you'd like to pick up in Corrige, or any other matters you'd like to pursue? It's a reasonably well-trafficked trading port, with a lot of accumulated odds and ends squirreled about, so there's quite a variety available to those willing to search things out.)_


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

After getting busted by Raven, again, Xiao plonks himself down under a tree to wait for the rest to catch up. Xiao, having noticed Tatlock's effort, decides to offer to show the young man how to move. Xiao puts the question to Tatlock when the group arrives.

Xiao is excited to arrive at the next town. He has decided to keep a journal of his travels through these strange lands, and hopes to find something to write on, and with. He would also like to find some needles to replace those of his acupunture kit that he lost in the mountains. Although he is not hopeful. Xiao is yet to see any evidence that the art of acupuncture is practiced in these lands.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 2, 2006)

As the party enters Corrige, Fendric rides slowly, aimlessly about. He doesn't seem to be controlling his horse directly. Instead, he seems to be letting Vespers decide the next move.

Hiritus notices this.

"Brother?"

"Yes, Hiritus?"

"You look... lost."

Fendric chuckles a bit wistfully. "No, friend. I was thinking of what Nurthk said - 'an interesting development.' And it made me think of Emmethrach, somehow."

"I'd be interested to find out what happened to that rat-bitten bastard who killed the little girl."

"As would I. Should I issue a sending to Father Tanor?"

"That would be good. And also, Thedoric. You have to follow that further, Brother."

"Indeed I shall."

Fendric dismounts at a clearing around the edges of Corrige, and starts with Father Tanor of Emmethrach.

[_Any news of the fate of the killer? Our fondest hopes and prayers go to the young man left behind._"

After that response is received:

Lord Thedoric: [_Why did you deceive us? Would have gladly carried your letters knowing you true. Premule seized, feared dead. Your letters delivered save two in Tourne._]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2006)

Nurthk looks uncomfortable when the subject of Emmethrach is raised, and allows his steed to slow a little till he falls out of ear shot of Hiritus' and Fendric's conversation. He diverts his attention back to the little raven, after it had successfully made it's delivery.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 4, 2006)

Fendric said:
			
		

> [_Any news of the fate of the killer? Our fondest hopes and prayers go to the young man left behind._"




A response follows shortly:

_"Kurj bonded, shows remorse. Rebuilding. Considering travel to Bethel. Shavah's men sent word. Some worry locally, Eivenrach preparing for battle, heavy politicking. Fond wishes, gratitude."_




> Lord Thedoric: [_Why did you deceive us? Would have gladly carried your letters knowing you true. Premule seized, feared dead. Your letters delivered save two in Tourne._]




_"I don't believe I ever intended deception. Those memories are cloudy... Age may have  overtaken my wits. Thanks for your endeavors. A better world awaits."_


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 9, 2006)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(Since it's probably best to wait for Fendric's next round of sending to complete before we
> move along the action, is there any gear you'd like to pick up in Corrige, or any other matters you'd like to pursue? It's a reasonably well-trafficked trading port, with a lot of accumulated odds and ends squirreled about, so there's quite a variety available to those willing to search things out.)_




Besides a basic resupply of survival gear, Raven's still fine.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 13, 2006)

*Continuing on...*

It is an uneventful travel West from Corrige, through Sudor Point and the fishing village Tulpa, leaving behind the Free Cities halfway through the second day. By the third morning's travel, as you ascend through the cliffs which line the border between Morel and the Minor Ashens, the road splits off into two, one end heading strong to the Southwest, the other dwindling into little more than a _path_ as it holds the coast. Travel along the latter is not slowed greatly, and two more days pass peacefully.

On the fifth morning since Corrige, you encounter a small bundle in the middle of the road. Having not seen another soul on these roads since the fishermen of Tulpa, it is surprising on approach to recognize it as a parcel for you specifically: Seated in the ties of the loose assemblage is the symbol of Pelor, carved either quickly or skilllessly (or both) into a small disc of wood.

It is not rightly a package, but rather a _stack_ of packages, eight hide-wrapped bundles square in shape, topped with a lace-tied pouch. Two taut lines of twine keep it held together, sewn among the lace of the pouch on top. 

_(Hope you don't mind that I did a few relevant but not great consequential rolls based on estimates of abilities, but didn't want to bog down the movement forward with miscellaneous checks.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jun 14, 2006)

*Not at all.*

Fendric stops the careful forward progress of Vespers approximately 10 feet away from the packages. Dismounting, he starts to walk up to inspect the package.

But before he can close even half the distance, a hand gently but firmly grabs his shoulder. It is Hiritus, and he is staring intently at the packages with his _detect evil_ on.

"Don't go any closer, Brother, until I can confirm the absence of taint."

"I appreciate your concern, but right there -" A finger shoots out at the package's wooden disc, "is the symbol of the Radiant Light."

"It looks like a child drew it. I've seen better renditions at the Orphanage in Bethel..."

"Do you think they knew the religions of each of us, Hiritus? Is there perhaps a bundle further down the stack with a Cudgel, or one with that dead old Salamander god Oliver worships?"

"It could be from a church, I suppose, in which case they've all got the Sun, as a gift courtesy of the Church of Pelor..."

"This is ridiculous, Hiritus! Has your sight unveiled nefarious purposes, or has it not?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 14, 2006)

There is no evil to be found among the bundle.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 14, 2006)

"No, looks fine. Proceed."

Fendric walks forward and studies the top bundle, looking for a place to start untying it. Presuming he can find one, he works to detach the top package.


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

Xiao, oblivious to the discussion between Hiritas and Fendric, trots ahead towards the bundle. He does a complete circle of it, keeping his distance. If he notices something, he points it out to the others. If not, he takes a moment to scan the surrounding area for possible dangers. Once again, if he sees something, he will draw the others attention to it, with frantic improvised sign language if silence seems important.

But if everything seems quiet, Xiao drifts away from the bundle to keep an eye on things while the others decide what to do. The symbol, crude as it is, is familier enough to Xiao by now. The bundle was not ment for him. Of course, whether it was ment for anyone, or anyone in the party is another question. And if proved to be so, it raises a whole bunch of new questions.

Xiao sighs. He prefers answers to questions. The Master was always asking questions. He _answered_ questions with questions. It was very irritating.

- OOC -
Spot +7, Listen +9.
No problem here either.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 14, 2006)

It takes a moment to find how to loose the ties, which have been drawn extremely tightly, but once the right loop is pulled it all comes loose easily, and the whole arragement hops and shakes a little with the release of all that pressure. As it settles again, the clinking sounds coming from the package up top are clearly recognizable as those of coin.

Upon full accounting, the top pouch is found to contain 17 gold pieces, and a small assortment of jewelry of uncertain value, and a small note: "Wear these plainly for safe passage." The eight square bundles below each contain a yellow scarf, in addition to about three days worth of food items: Cured salmon, a few hard rolls of bread, and some sort of fresh fruit that looks like tiny oranges.


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

Xiao drifts in slowly as the bundles are unwrapped. He keeps his distance though staying out of people's way.

When the purpose of the scarf's are made clear, Xiao takes one and sniffs it. If it seems harmless, Xiao wraps it around his neck.

"Its nice and warm. Who left it? Is it for us?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 14, 2006)

"It would seem to be for us," Nurthk said, scanning their surroundings with bow in hand, "I wonder how many groups of eight travellers with significant ties to Pelor would be on this road."


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2006)

Xiao scratches his chin, furrows his brow and fiddles with the corner of his scarf as he tries to work out the answer to Nurthk's question. Its only when he spots the slightly bemused expression of his companion's faces does Xiao realise an answer was not really being sought.

Xiao nods, trying to look like he knew that all along. Realising its not going to work, he decides to help Raven keep watch.

"Xiao will help Raven keep watch now."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 14, 2006)

Scanning around the area, Raven and Xiao come shortly to the same conclusion: While the trees and brush are sparse, found mostly to the south side of the path, away from the sea, there are more than enough small ridges and pockets in the rock among them to provide concealment for watchers. None present now, it would seem, but somewhere earlier on the path? They could have gone unnoticed.

And then, of course, there is the possibility of magic to consider. But a skilled scout or sentry, hunkered down well somewhere, could have gotten the job done as well as any crystal ball.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiritus chuckles. Saluting around him to whichever sentries might be hiding in the brush, he dons the scarf.

Fendric also dons the scarf. Keeping the jewelry and gold from the left pouch in Vespers' saddlebag with the letters for Tourne, and his own share of the food in the other, Fendric skips the salute. A look of frustration flashes across his face, but it quickly passes.

"Has everyone given thought to what they plan to do after these deliveries have concluded?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

Xiao pauses to consider Fendric's question. Probably he would go and seek out Shava and help her in her quest to ... well, he's not sure really. There are some bad people, and Shava has gone to fight them. Beyond that Xiao is a little hazy. But that's all right; its a reason to keep travelling, which is all he really wants. And some of the others seem to be planning to do the same.

Putting together the necessary words, he gives his answer to Fendric.

thotd


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 15, 2006)

Before many can respond to Fendric's query, a young man far out among the rocks stand in response to Hiritus' salute, waving back wide. His dress is motley and well-worn, but too heavy to be called tattered: It appears to be a rather functional assemblage built over time from a miscellany of options. He breaks into a job, the yellow scarf which he wears as a sort of wide headband trailing out behind him.

"Greetings!" he calls on the move. When he is close enough that he need not shout, he introduces himself in a firm voice: "My name is Redrick. Full days to you."

_Knowledge: Geography, Diplomacy, Bardic Knowledge, or anything along those lines, DC 12:_ [sblock]The phrase "full days" is a well-wishing generally local to the kingdom of Malita. The customary response would involve the phrase "easy nights."[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 15, 2006)

Nurthk puts his bow away, nodding in acknowledgement of Redrick.

"And easy nights to you Redrick. I am Nurthk," he says as he puts on one of the scarves and packs his share of rations away, "I'm curious as to what inspires this kindness."

ooc: Knowledge (geography) 28


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2006)

*Xiao yu, male human monk*

Xiao bows to the newcomer.

"And you knew how we are coming this way," he adds with a big smile.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 15, 2006)

"Yea, we keep a good watch," Redrick says, smiling a bit proudly, in answer to Xiao's question. Turning to Nurthk: "We're mostly men of Pelor, do note. It's not often we get chance to make a tithe."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 16, 2006)

The group's men of Pelor take ample note at Redrick's appearance, bowing to the man in gratitude and acknowledgement.

"The Radiant Light most certainly Shines upon your soul, young man, and those of your congregation. And we certainly thank you, humble souls of the Light that we are, for your kind gesture and words of wisdom.

I am Brother Fendric, of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura. This is my sworn companion, Sir Hiritus of Bethel. Perhaps you could tell us, good sir, at what distance from here the yellow scarves become crucially important? I take it that this would mark the border with Tourne, as well."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 16, 2006)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Perhaps you could tell us, good sir, at what distance from here the yellow scarves become crucially important? I take it that this would mark the border with Tourne, as well."




Redrick grins, looking a bit taken aback at the same time. "Nay, not to what they'd call their border yet, though you're close. I'd recommend taking the scarves _off_ then, to be safest... I don't think they know our signia, but can't be certain soon enough. For now you're in Malita, by border-writ, but more importantly... well, let's just say this is a stretch we watch over carefully, and it would be awfully embarrassing if you saw trouble from us for sake of some comrade overlooking or not respecting your symbol."

He smiles away the vaguely sinister implications of this last bit, and continues on.

"Are you headed to Tourne, then? What's your business there, if I could ask?"


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2006)

"I worship no such dire god, Fendric. Reverence is another matter. When you live in the shadows, you don't scorn the gods of darkness."

Oliver is still mounted and remains that way as the group apporaches the patently suspicious bundle. As it is untied and the group's focus narrows, he gropes awkwardly for the crossbow lashed to his saddle. _Trusting as children, this lot. I hope their eyes are never opened to wickedness._ He pulled the string into a locked and ready position, scanning the scrub and trees and grasses with sharp eyes, sparing a glance or two for the package. _Or that if their eyes are finally opened, they are not closed forever in the same heartbeat._ He looks at Raven as he reaches back for a bolt, _That one's eyes are open._ And Nurthk as he seats the bolt, the crossbow is ready, _And maybe Nurthk's too._ He shakes his head at the scarf handed him, hands on his crossbow. Tatlock opts to tie it festively to the saddle horn and Oliver's mouth twitches.

Hirtius stands tall saluting the trees. Oliver's eyes snap to the young man waving like mad from the bushes. He squints, bringing the crossbow up and scanning the area, mistrustful of the obvious friendliness. He lowers it as the young man, Redrick apparently, approaches and conversation ensues.

And to Fendric's question a hopeful bleakness settles into Oliver's mind... _A better world awaits. _ The words had been tugging at Oliver since Fendric relayed them. He had survived against slim odds so many times, scraped through trials by the skin of his teeth more than he could count. So often that now every moment felt borrowed. Stolen. A treasure. Each dawn a fresh taunt to the gods of chance and justice._ Or maybe I'm just getting paranoid in my dotage. Some dotage._ 

He moves up to Raven, Whistler nimbly sidepassing at pressure from Oliver's knees. He passes a knowing look to the woodsman, and another to Nurthk. They were dangerous men, not ones who would allow their comrades to be cut down unawares.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 17, 2006)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Redrick grins, looking a bit taken aback at the same time. "Nay, not to what they'd call their border yet, though you're close. I'd recommend taking the scarves _off_ then, to be safest... I don't think they know our signia, but can't be certain soon enough. For now you're in Malita, by border-writ, but more importantly... well, let's just say this is a stretch we watch over carefully, and it would be awfully embarrassing if you saw trouble from us for sake of some comrade overlooking or not respecting your symbol."



"Well, then I thank you for providing us with the scarves you would prefer to see us wear, instead of leaving us to guess at the color and pattern."

Hiritus shifts subtlely, as if he recognizes something.



> He smiles away the vaguely sinister implications of this last bit, and continues on.
> 
> "Are you headed to Tourne, then? What's your business there, if I could ask?"



Hiritus interjects.

"You can, but the answer would bore you. We're letter carriers, and we have deliveries for Tourne."


----------



## doghead (Jun 17, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

As the conversation continues, Xiao finds himself, once more, understanding less and less. Which makes him grumpy. He looks around for something to hit. Finding nothing, he stomps off and plonks himself down under a tree.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Nurthk nods respectfully to Oliver's knowing look. Experience knows best. Once his rations are packed he takes up his bow once more and remains watchful.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 22, 2006)

Redrick nods, maintaining his smile. "Well, then, I'll wish you the best of travels." He turns his eyes down and offers a modest bow before jogging off the resume his post.

_(Spot/Listen checks, please.)_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro and Ginger observe from upon Oregano. The young woman has nothing to add to the conversation, so she just pets Ginger.

OOC:
Cylantro Spot: 14
Cylantro Listen: 18
Ginger Spot: 18
Ginger Listen: 9


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2006)

Oliver watches the young man move off, relaxing only when his compatriots are all remounted or ready to be on their way. And even then he doesn't relax much. I'll be glad to be done with these letters. He glances at the yellow scarf and back up. _The yellow is the same color as the banners his old neighborhood flew during the races. Good times, the races, for a young man with sticky fingers.  _ He grits his teeth and resumes scanning the horizon and the nearest undergrowth and stands of trees. _I do miss Hedrogura. I hope I'll see her again._

OOC: 
Spot: 24
Listen: 22


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human stranger in a strange place*

Xiao unfolds himself and falls into line as the party makes ready to move off.

- ooc -
Spot 17, Listen 27


----------



## dpdx (Jun 24, 2006)

Fendric returns the bow to Redrick, relieved that Hiritus overcame the cleric's own propensity to overshare, and reboards Vespers.

Hiritus smiles at Redrick before boarding Justice again. Making a mental note of his surroundings, and the good people of this area, he promises himself he'll be back again.

Hiritus: Listen = 11; Spot = 13.
Fendric: Listen = 19; Spot = 8.

_Kinda weird results, there, for Fendric..._


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 24, 2006)

Raven swears under his breath when the stranger emerges from  the undergrowth. _I'm losing my touch_ 
He doesnt even consider wearing the yellow scarf, being aware that it would spoil all attempts at staying hidden. He doesn't touch his part of the rations, and keeps his eyes open, trying to find the other hidden watchers.

He nods at the old rogue as he passes and loosens his sword in his scabbard.
"Do you know anything about these jokers?" he asks quietly.

(knowledge geography 11


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 25, 2006)

Raven pokes through his memory, but can't come up with any particular details about this band of scarf-wearers or about this region in general. Based on observation, however, these cliffs are littered with caves, most likely the shallow sort that lead to nowhere, and such places are often home to groups of men who have (or believe they have) something to hide from.

It's slow progess across the rocky path, although your horses don't seem truly troubled save for a few spots here and there. Oliver keeps his eyes up; for much of the day, there isn't much of interest to be seen but the passing of distant ships on the water, a credit to the old eyes that they're seen at all. If there are other watchmen along this road, they are well-concealed.

As the sun runs close to the place where it will set, Oliver notices something else: A brief flash like lightning among the clouds about a hundred yards out over the water. But this is not lightning: There is no bolt, no thunder, just a flash... and birds. Large ones, _very_ large ones, and they are coming quickly closer. There are four of them, one of them larger than the other three, and for a moment it seems like there are _eight_ huddled together in a pack... but no, it's the wings that gave that impression. They each have four wings.

_(Note that you're about twenty yards from the water's edge, so they're about 360 feet away at the time they appear.)_


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human stranger.*

Xiao bounces his way cheerfully down the rocky path. He likes his new scarf, it goes nicely with the darker tones of his robes. And it keeps his neck warm. _Why had no one thought of this back home. I will introduce it. And become rich. And famous. I will keep the fame but give away the rich. Which will make me more famous. Everyone likes a generous rich man._

Xiao shifts his grip on his staff when his attention is drawn to the birds.

"They are big. Are they danger?" he asks no one in particular.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2006)

[ooc: spot 21, listen 23]

Nurthk looks up when attention is brought to the avian silhouettes.

"I don't like the look of those one bit," he says, and looks around for some caves or densely packed tress, "They have the advantage, we need to force them onto the ground if we want to take them."


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2006)

"DOWN, DOWN" 
Raven curses, and jumps of his horse. He looks around for a nearby cavemouth, or a large rock to get some cover.
He strings his bow and nocks an arrow, ready to draw and fire at the least sign of hostility.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

The young woman gets a smirk on her face as she hears the remark of grounding them. "I can try and bring one or two down." She looks at the creatures and tries to judge distance between them. Meanwhile, Ginger shifts uneasily upon her perch in front of her mistress and Oregano stands in place at the moment.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 26, 2006)

"An excellent proposal, Cylantro," Nurthk responded, "Although I'd advise waiting for visual confirmation on what they are before we counter."

Nurthk takes his bow in hand, and looks around once more for a place for the party to take cover in.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 27, 2006)

As you ready, the birds continue their approach, twisting through the air like serpents in the sky, their orange feathers catching the light of the setting sun. As they approach, both their distance and size become clearer: Three have wingspans varying from fifteen to twenty feet, while the larger fourth stretches at least thirty feet from wing to wing, and about twenty from beak to tail. 

By the time Oliver's alert has been heard by all and weapons and so forth have been ready, they are about two hundred and forty feet away.

*Nurthk:* As far as cover is concerned, there are some clefts running along the cliffs, though a climb down them could be risky. The is some concealment available from the brush around the path, but nothing that would give real defense.

_(Which puts them just off the edge of the attached map. Oh, and roll for some initiative.)_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro pulls out several scrolls and a wand from her backpack. Then she readies herself for combat, mentally going through her tentative plans.

OOC: Initiative 20


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 27, 2006)

Raven puts his back against the rockface and gets ready to fire at the creatures whenever they appear to attack someone from the party.

He searches his memory, desperately trying to figure out what kind of critters these beasties are.

OOC :
Init : woohoo 24
Knowledge : nature : 12
(move to J,K or L 7, to have some way of not being attacked from behind or above, and having a clear shot at the beasties, and readying an action for to fire whenever they try to attack a member of the party. If they should be undead, I have a bonus...  )


----------



## dpdx (Jun 28, 2006)

Fendric clutches his holy symbol and invokes a _Blessing_ over the people within the spell's radius.

Hiritus readies himself atop Justice to swing at whichever of the large birds comes within his range.

Hiritus: Init 17 - Attack (MW longsword) +10/+5 d8+2 (19-20/x2)
Fendric: Init 3 - Attack (Light Flail) +6 d8+1 (x2)

Fendric's Bless will begin at his turn when we go to initiative time, and give +1 to attacks and saves against fear for seven minutes afterward, to everyone in the party (within 50' of Fendric, which should be everybody).


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

Xiao pulls back about 10 feet, giving himself, and the others, some room to move. He sets his feet and gives his staff a easy twirl.

- OOC - 
Move to K19, Initiative (1d20+3=5), melee +7 (quarterstaff, 1d6+3/1d6+3), AC 16, hp 48/48.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2006)

Nurthk placed his axe against a rock in easy reach and nocked his bow.

"Cylantro, I'm waiting on you," he said, waiting to see which one she fires on.

[ooc: Nurthk will wait and fire on whichever one of the creatures Cylantro attacks, assuming it isn't killed. If it is, he'll attack the closest.]

initiative: 22
attack rolls: 19, 5 (adjusted for range)
damage: 5, 8


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2006)

OOC :
Attack 18,24,8
Dmg  11,10, yeah right 

Attack not modified for range 

HP 56 AC 17/18 dodge (whatever beastie is attackin gme)

Note to self : must kiss ass of elven blacksmith to get elven chain mail


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 30, 2006)

Raven makes his way down the face a few yards, then readies his bow to fire at the approaching creatures. He does not recognize their species; indeed, they move quite strangely for birds, seeming to flow through the air with too much ease.

Tatlock imitates Raven, planting his feet a short way down and beginning to twirl his sling in preparation.

Nurthk readies his own attack, waiting on Cylantro's action to fire. Oliver does much the same.

Cylantro prepares her own spell, waiting for them to come within range.

The birds continue their fast approach, and are about 120 feet away when the ground beneath you begins to tremble.

There is a low droning sound; at the edge of the cliff face, the rocks begin to crack away, falling into the water. A loud breaking sound issues from somewhere deep beneath you, and the ground under your feet begins to shift, seemingly sucked out from under you toward the ocean.

Except, that is, for Raven; the landslide begins a few feet away from where he stands, and he is safe at least from that danger. But for his there is another: The cleft in which he sought cover begins to open into a fissure, and the packed dirt on which he stands begins to slide down into it. Back down the path, another fissure cracks open suddenly in Nurthk's path, and the ground on which he stands begins to slide down into it.

The horses, save for Justice, begin to panic, but it is hard for them to flee when their hooves can find no solid ground to drive from.

_(For Raven, I need one Reflex save, to avoid falling into the fissure. For the rest of you, I need two Reflex saves, the first being to maintain your footing, the second being to avoid your horses should they fail to maintain theirs (if applicable). For those of you who are still mounted, please give me Ride checks in addition to this, which may or may not nullify the results in addition to that. Finally, I need one additional Reflex save from Nurthk, to avoid falling into the fissure.

Anyone with Knowledge: Nature can make a check regarding what is happening.

Also, feel free to execute any readied actions, ie firing bows, casting spells, et cetera.

Attached is a map showing positions at the start of the earthquake. I'll have another with new positions and new terrain once the checks have been resolved.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jul 1, 2006)

Hiritus: Reflex Save #1 - 8; Reflex Save #2 - 21; Ride Check - 11.
Fendric: Reflex Save #1 - 22 (Natural!); Reflex Save #2 - 5; Ride Check - 5.

Both are mounted. Hiritus, of course, is on Justice. Fendric is on Vespers - a normal horse.

If Fendric is upright, he will proceed with the Bless as planned.

If Hiritus is upright, he will cast Endure Elements (his one spell!) and then ready an action to swing.

If Justice is upright, she will face the birds, and if possible, ready a bite attack at whichever one attacks them.

If Vespers is upright, he will run ahead on the trail (if possible) or off, to find ground that isn't opening up.

Whoever isn't upright (between the horses and the Pelorites) will first attempt to move to unfissured ground, then stand.


----------



## doghead (Jul 1, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

Xiao flexes his legs to lower his center of gravity and absorb the movement. He keeps his eyes on the birds, flying things, ... whatever.

"Do birds do this? Perhaps we should not have be so quick to draw weapons. Maybe they did not have wicked intentions. But now they annoyed."

- ooc -
Xiao should be a couple of squares to the left. He moved there last round.
Reflex Save (1d20+7=22)


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Raven, aka mr balance*

Without batting an eye Raven shifts his feet, deftly stapping aside and keeping his bow trained on the birdies.

reflex : 27


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 3, 2006)

"It may be better to make a run for it," Nurthk said, trying to keep his feet as things went severely wrong.

Having his bow nocked was suddenly not a great concern as he tried to dive away from the fissure, his stumbling horse, and towards the magical double axe lest he lose it down the space that threatened to swallow him.

[footing: 19
avoiding horse: 8
fissure: 21
Rolls made in order of requests.]

As Nurthk's warhorse Gale panicked she tried to shift her weight to prevent herself falling over, and her hooves fell about Nurthk as he himself danced about, trying to retain his footing while avoiding the fissure. It seemed however that he wasn't giving enough mind to Gale's plight, and risked getting struck by a stray hoof, knocked off his feet, or worse yet getting pinned under a panicked horse during battle should Gale topple over.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 5, 2006)

Raven effectively sidesteps the crevice. Tatlock loses his footing, sliding fifteen feet down the forming slope. Oliver manages to keep from being bucked off his horse, but it is of little concern as the beast loses its footing, and tumbles down the hillside, colliding with Tatlock along the way. *(Oliver: 11 damage)*

Nurthk falls and takes the slide as well, avoiding the fissure but colliding in a heap with Oliver and Tatlock. His horse likewise falls, but manages with flailing hooves to keep itself from being sucked into the earth, instead colliding with its master. *(Nurthk: 6 damage.)*

Cylantro's horse falls, rolling over the spicy spellcaster at slides down the tumultuous cliffside. *(Cylantro: 8 damage.)*

Justice is perhaps a bit cooler-headed, and the paladin's mount manages to keep her feet on the ground, although it is still a wild, stumbling effort. Hiritus comes close to being thrown from the saddle, but manages to hold on.

Xiao, meanwhile, calmly hunkers down as the ground moves beneath him. Side by side, the monk and the knight are carried a few feet closer to the ocean unharmed.

To Hiritus' other side, Fendric is thrown from his horse, but after a wild turn in the air comes down planted on his feet, as though he'd intended to do it that way all along. Vespers, on the other hand, is not so fortunate; one wild hoof catches Fendric in the back, knocking the wind out of him, before he is left to watch the horse tumble down the cliffside. *(Fendric: 6 damage.)*

In either direction, the waves of motion can be seen tearing rock away all along the coastline. From the South, you can hear shouts of alarm, and yes, screams as well.

Beneath you, the water begins to peel back, pressed away in one fat back-running wave, leaving a wide stretch of moist, blank beach where it once was.

_(The latter effect is not pictured on the updated Round 2 map, as that just constituted more Photoshoppnig than I felt up to. Also note that on the updated map the white squares are horses, and that Hiritus "got big" all of a sudden because I remembered that horses -- and hence, riders of horseback -- occupy ten-foot squares.

Also, regarding Xiao's movement, the earthquake occurred took effect prior to his initiative, hence it hasn't taken place yet. Sorry I wasn't more clear on that.

For that matter, I should start posting initiatives.)_


*Round 2*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 The Birds
 5 Xiao
 3 Fendric


----------



## dpdx (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fendric*

Fendric barely has time to worry about his horse in peril, and with it, the safety of the letters.

His next thought is that he must aid his companions, and tend to their support and protection (Concentration check: 27). After completing the _Bless_, Fendric takes a position behind Hiritus/Justice.

"It is that vexing druid again, may the Light sear him blind!"


----------



## doghead (Jul 5, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

Xiao doesn't know who the 'pesky druid' is, but the stranger from a far has heard of the of the fleeing sea from fishermen in his own country.

"Uh oh. I think we might have huge big wave coming. Very big huge wave," he adds, for emphasis. High ground is good."

Xiao glances down at the sea below between checking the birds and watching his steps as he withdraws up the slope. Unfortunate, no one ever said how high high ground needed to be. And Xiao has never seen the big wave himself.

When the birds get close, Xiao takes up a fighting stance.

"Big birds indeed," he mutters to himself.

- ooc -
Move to uphill, melee +7 (quarterstaff, 1d6+3/1d6+3), AC 16, hp 48/48.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 5, 2006)

"Bugger this" Raven says with some emphasis. "C'mon, now's nto the time to get stubborn" he chides his mule, taking him closer to the edge. He grabs the rope from his saddlebag, ties it to the saddle of the mule, and throws it towards the 3 companions.


(taking move actions as needed)
(throw rope : 15)
(use rope : 23)

(unless this is all unnecessary and they can get to the edge by themselves, then shoot if the birdies appear to be attacking)


----------



## doghead (Jul 5, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

Xiao notices Raven urging his mount towards the slope and wonders why. Then he realises that several of the others are missing.

"Oh."

Xiao switches direction and heads for the slope. He doesn't have any missile weapons, but he is sure of foot.

"Xiao will help others. Raven can use bow."

- ooc -
Not sure if you want to allow Xiao to change actions this round, or do it next. Your call. * Tumble +10, Str 16, Dex 14 for what its worth. Looking to help the others get back up the slope.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro tries to concentrate on casting her spell. She aims the spell at the larger creature.

OOC: Last round -
Cylantro: Save1 11, Save2 19, Ride 7
Ginger: Save1 8, Save2 15, Ride 10

This round -
Casting fireball at the larger creature (Range 600 ft; Damage 5d6 (23), Reflex save DC 17 for half)
Concentration 26 (with Combat Casting)


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2006)

Oliver points and the group springs into action. Perhaps a little too enthusiastically. They were moving towards the cliff, but Oliver had eyes only for the inbound creatures gliding - no oozing - through the air.

"You keep your castings to yourself until we know what we're dealing with, missy,"  Oliver grates at the caster whose sketchy past, while not as sketchy as his own, was much more recent and who had, by her own admission, exercised what, to Oliver, was an extreme lapse in judgement prior to meeting up with the group. Plus, the nice orange demon birds could be coming to carry them over the ocean, who kne--- 

--and Whistler was tumbling, screaming. Oliver cries out as the horse comes down on him, rolling in the collapsing earth. His head cracks into Tatlock's shoulder, and the old man glimpses a look of bewilderment on the boy's face before they are apart and tumbling again. He sees a flash of white and hears a bray of dismay. Bastrop is coming down too, Winkle's cage a wreckage. A glimpse of spread, white wings makes Oliver's chest tighten, _Please, fly now, Wink... please..._ Oliver gives himself to to the fall by reflex trying to relax with the blows as they come, so his brittle old bones won't break. _This is bad - ow - really - ow - really bad. Gods, I wonder what broke in me when Whislter rolled._ He skids for a moment head skewed to see the oozing orange birds... _What in the Nine Hells are they...?_

OOC: 
IDing birds (too late for the landslide!) Knowledge (Nature): 20 + 5 = 25  
Knowledge (Planes): 8 + 4 = 12 
Oliver has a number of other knowledges, let me know if I can make any other useful rolls


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 5, 2006)

Nurthk glanced at Gale's saddlebags, then at Tatlock, then at Oliver, then at the approaching winged things. He shrugs, seizes Tat by the collar and seat of his pants (or Oliver if Tatlock has already started climbing) and effectively hurls him up the rope to Raven (aid another on climb check).

"There's a good headstart," he says, and looks over his shoulder to gauge how long he has, "Not long."

If he has time he'll also give Oliver a helpful hand ascending the rope, although he'll be a little more respectful than he was in helping Tatlock. If both are ascending and he still has time remaining Nurthk will take his doubleaxe in hand and wait for the birds, the two axeheads twirling in slow deliberate arcs between his hands.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 5, 2006)

*Hiritus*

Hiritus remains mounted as bedlam erupts around him. Even Justice is not immune to the tribulations of the earthquake, and stumbles slightly before righting herself once again.

With Fendric's _Bless_ to help steady his aim, Hiritus readies himself and prepares to engage the first of the large birds, should they attack.

[Readying longsword for encroachment by birds, if deemed hostile (since they should be, we're in initiative time). Justice will also ready a standard attack, if possible.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 7, 2006)

_(The resultant slope you guys are on is not too severe, but does warrant a fairly simple climb check given the amount of loose rock, et cetera. It's DC 2 to move at one-quarter speed, and DC 7 to move at half your normal movement rate. Using a rope, you guys can move at half your normal rate with no check required. For this round, since the DC is so low I've gone ahead and made the rolls for those involved.)_

Xiao makes his way to level ground. As Fendric's _bless_ completes, the monk meets up with Raven, who tosses down a rope to the others.

Tatlock is the first to make his way up. He scrambles, but seems cool-headed, at least until he looks down into the gaping hole left in the ground. His eyes widen, seemingly at the intimidating darkness below, but as he scrambles behind Raven, he catches his breath to shout: "There's a man in the hole! A little scary man!"

Oliver, Nurthk and Hiritus are close enough to look down and see for themselves:

It is not a man exactly, but certainly a manlike shape. It's dark down that fissure, but the shape can be made out: Something about four feet tall, seemingly formed of rock itself, struggling its way up the sides of the crevice at an intimidating pace. It's about twenty feet down at the moment, but making its way up quickly. Nurthk's readied action may apply to this enemy as well. _(Since, at Tatlock's announcement, both Hiritus and Nurthk can see them coming, I've adjusted your readied actions appropriately.)_

Nurthk helps Oliver to the rope, then begins twirling his axes in anticipation of a coming attack.

Oliver makes his way up the rope. In a flash, he recognizes the birds for what they are: Arrowhawks, creatures of the elemental planes. Skillful flyers, predators... and they're said to be capable of firing _lightning_, from the tail, if memory serves. Looking down, there is time to wonder if Nurthk will ever have a chance to hit them with those flame blades.

Attention is drawn away from Nurthk's fireshow to Cylantro's much larger one, which engulfs all four of the engulfing birds. They spin gracefully through the force, and as the flames clear, can be seem resuming their approach undaunted, and by all appearances unscathed.

The horses, meanwhile, struggle to regain their footing. Whistler stands, as does Cylantro's mount. _(Whose name I've forgotten.)_ Gale and Vespers, however, do not; instead they writhe with agonized whines, and both Nurhtk and Fendric have time to come to the cringing realization that legs have broken.

What effect this sight must have on Justice cannot be seen; she stands her ground, facing her duty as firmly as the rider atop her. Hiritus raises his sword with a flourish, ready to take the first attacker who comes within reach.

In his case, it's the earth elemental that has risen to the surface. Nurthk takes a good chunk out of it with his axe; it's unclear if it survives the blow _(partly because I'm estimating Nurthk's attack/damage, but it's very clear that between the two of them, the thing dies)_, but with no good reason to take any chances, Hiritus swings his sword down far and through the thing, sending it back down the hole in a wide scatter of rocks. Unfortunately, three others can be seen surfacing at the two other fissures nearby.

Meanwhile, the arrowhawks have all but reached the party. They soar about thirty feet in the air above to the level surface of the cliffs (about 45 feet vertically from Nurthk and Cylantro's level). Enough time to let loose one last volley of arrows, Oliver would judge, before they can get close enough to let loose their electric attacks.

The sea, at least, remains still for the moment, despite Xiao's warning. Although there was certainly much less shoreline visible before the earthquake hit... _(Again, not shown cause I'm too lazy to edit it up.)_ The clouds overhead, however, can be observed to darken dramatically, and _thicken_, seemingly, if such a thing could be said to happen...


*Round 3*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 The Birds
5 Xiao
3 Fendric


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 7, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> OOC :
> Attack 18,24,8
> Dmg  11,10, yeah right
> 
> ...




never waste a dice roll


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Not used to her spells failing so miserably, Cylantro pauses a moment before deciding on her next course of action. She glances around to see that Ginger (cat familiar) and Oregano (horse) are OK, then she concentrates on casting her spell at one of the smaller flying creatures and lets loose three glowing missiles at the thing.

OOC: Concentration check: 35 (with Combat Casting); _magic missile_ spell, range 150 ft, 3d4+3 damage (11)


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

Xiao glances around. There are still a few down at shore level, but the elementals seem a more pressing threat. And there is little Xiao can do against flying creatures.

"Xiao will deal with rock monsters."

Xiao moves around to put himself between the elementals and the others. 

- ooc -
* Movement 50 ft. * melee +7 (unarmed strike, 1d8+3) * Ki Strike * AC 16 * hp 48/48


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2006)

Oliver clambers up the rope, grumbling at Nurthk as he does and a stroke of memory strikes like... "Lightning,"  he states, "When they get close they will cast bolts." There is little doubt who 'they' are - Oliver's eyes are riveted on the flying creatures. An unholy screaming turns him around at the top of the slope - _the Horses!_ Whistler was fine, but _Gale and Vespers!_ . He makes for them without thought, scrambling across the slope when he sees the creature climbing up at them, its movements grating like the breath of a mountain. He freezes. _Leg hurts... bad... won't make it._ There is a flash of fire behind him, and heat. Dry, crackling heat.

Another flash of flame, and the earth creature drops. Three more move in behind it. Oliver limps as fast as he can toward Whistler... and his blades.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 7, 2006)

_(Just a couple non-crucial ooc things: 

Xiao can reach the nearest elemental in one move; am I correct that he will take that position (O11) and attack?

Which target is Raven attacking? Also, are those attacks modified for bless?

Finally, sorry I didn't take the time to label the horses. Whistler is the horse directly adjacent to Oliver, having run up the slope himself. Which gives you time to grab some gear, and still take another action if you have one.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 7, 2006)

Guilt Puppy, just felt I had to mention how good a job these maps is. Many thanks 

Nurthk takes a split second to weigh up where he'd be of more use before, then walks over to the closest elemental. 

"We can handle these," he says to Xiao, and brings his doubleaxe over his head into the earth elemental with the power of both arms behind it.

attack: 30
slashing damage: 10
fire damage: 2


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 7, 2006)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _Which target is Raven attacking? Also, are those attacks modified for bless?
> 
> _




OOC : the biggest, or the nearest if they all look equally mean  Attack not modified for bless or range. Also, if you look at invisible castle, i rolled again, but had to pretend to be working when the boss came in, so i lost those rolls, and reused the old ones  .


----------



## doghead (Jul 8, 2006)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Xiao can reach the nearest elemental in one move; am I correct that he will take that position (O11) and attack?




- ooc - 
Yeah, try for a flank attack if possible, or open the elemental's flank to Nurthk if Xiao gets there first.

Hiii Ya! Judo Chop!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 8, 2006)

Xiao moves quickly down the path and then back down the slope, kicking down at the emerging elemental. Unfortunately he is only able to deal a glancing blow across the enemy's hard surface. It appears unbothered.

_(I'll resolve Fendric's action for this round once I have one; I'll treat it somewhat like a held initiative, but without permanently changing his place in the initiative order..)_

Raven lets loose three arrows at the largest of the three hawks. It spins and glides around the first and the last, but the second pierces deep into the meat where wing meets torso. Tatlock follows with a sling-bullet of his own at the same target, but misses completely.

Nurthk jogs up beside Xiao, keeping his balance across the loose rock (which, he finds, is not too difficult if you're not trying to move up or down). The head of his axe cleaves this thing in two as cleanly as Hiritus' strike on the other; the crumbling of rock echoed down these chasms is becoming a familiar sound quickly.

Oliver gathers his weapons from Whistler's pack, and turns to determine what exactly he wishes to use them on. _(Unless you object or have different intentions, I'll treat this as a full-round action, getting both his blades in hand as well as any ranged weapon he might have.)_

There is another flash, this time smaller, and three glowing streaks curl through the air, then embed into the flesh of the arrowhawk on the other side of the large from Cylantro. _(#2, determined randomly.)_ It issues a distraught vocalization, clearly at least as much in pain as in anger.


*Round 3*
5 Xiao
3 Fendric

*Round 4*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 Arrowhawks
5 Xiao
3 Fendric

_(Thanks for the map appreciation, Festy -- I have fun making 'em, so it's good to know that you like using 'em. In the interest of saving bandwidth, more than anything else, I'll hold off on the next update until there's more information -- as it is the only change is that Nurhtk and Xiao are now just below the nearest elemental, which is now no longer there because Nurthk destroyed it.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jul 8, 2006)

*Sorry! No 'Net last night! Damn Time Warner!*

[Round 3]

Fendric again draws upon the power of the Light: in front of Hiritus, a large flying beast appears in the air directly in front of the largest of the arrowhawks, and attacks it.

Full attack: Claws - 1st hits AC 20 for 5; 2nd hits AC18 for 5. Bite (Smite Evil) - hits AC20 for 9 (6 if not smiteable).

[Fendric casts Summon Monster III: Celestial Hippogriff to S/T 16/17. It lasts for seven rounds or until it is dead. I'll put stats in the OOC thread.]

[Round 4]

Hiritus, having luck with the earth elementals, rides toward the remaining elementals to engage them. In doing so, this exposes Fendric, who seems too intent on the fight to notice.

[Hiritus (mounted) moves toward the nearest earth elemental still upright, and if he has time, will attack.]

Attack roll (if possible within this action) hits AC 19 for 10.

Otherwise, I'd like to make it Hiritus' readied attack roll if he doesn't reach an elemental.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2006)

*Attack*

Raven keeps the air filled with arrows, attacking the largest of the hawks, and shifting his aim to the nearest of the smaller ones when it falls to the ground.

OOC:
Attack 23,21,16
Damage 4,8,7
Bless bonus added


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 9, 2006)

The appearance of Fendric's hippogriff catches the large arrowhawk off guard, and its enemy is wounded by both beak and talons. Fendric finishes casting his spell in a cloud of fresh hoof-dust, as Justice climbs and charges toward the nearest elemental. _(Not quite close enough for an attack)_

The arrowhawk responds to the new, airborne combatant with a sharp bite of its own *(Celestial Hippogriff: Attack 24, Damage 19)* before retreating slightly back, and about fifty feet upward. _(No AoO; fly-by attack.)_

The other three swoop down, and display the electric bolts Oliver anticipated. The first is the one Cylantro hit with her magic missile *(#2)*; it returns the favor, making nearly a straight line for her before stopping in midair and curling its hind section toward her. Tail feathers spark, and a flashing bolt races through the air toward the caster. *(Cylantro: Attack 29 touch, Damage 9)*

Another *(#3)* comes forward and fires its bolt, surprisingly, at the struggling Vespers. The horse issues a loud cry as the bolt connects, and there is no silence that follows: If perhaps this bird meant to mercifully end the animal's suffering, it has failed terribly.

The final arrowhawk *(#4)* makes a fast line toward Fendric, sending its electric charge down through the dust at the caster. *(Fendric: Attack 25 touch, Damage 6)*

The two remaining elementals both focus on Hiritus. The first reaches up, extending its arm toward the paladin *(Hiritus: Attack 12, Damage 5)*. The second targets the paladin's mount. *(Justice: Attack 8, Damage 6)*

Meanwhile, back along the path you can see a number of yellow scarves in the distance, most apparently still in a panic about the earthquake. Four, however, are running in your direction, with weapons in hand (crossbows, you'd wager). They are about 480 feet away, but running at full speed.

Also visible approaching: A great wave out in the distance. It is hard to measure the size; the combined effect of its rapid growth and extremely fast speed over the water make it hard to gauge much of any quantity; for the fact that it will be upon you extremely soon. As it blocks out the horizon, it becomes clear that it is at least as high as the cliff on which you stand.


*Round 4*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 Arrowhawks
5 Xiao
3 Fendric

_(Updated map, and also there's now a side view, to help with the distances to the birds.

Not visible on sideview, heights (relative to the numbers listed for heights on that map):

Large Arrowhawk at -11/-10
Hippogriff at -1/0)_


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 10, 2006)

*Raven*

_Aaaarghl_ 

"GET BACK UP HERE. Leave those dirt-grubbers and those lightning-farting birds. Grab the rope and RUN" Raven yells.

Raven checks to see that everyone fighting the elementalsis in the vicinity of the rope and then leads his mule as fast as he can uphill, and over the top. (A5 in the sidevieuw map)


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

-- double post --


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

"Ouch!" The rock monsters are hard. "Use staff now," he mutters.

Hearing Raven's hollering, Xiao glances out to sea.

"Big huge wave!" Xiao shouts happily.

Returning his attention to the battle, Xiao finds the remaining elementals.

"Go up rope. Xiao will keep rock monsters busy."

Xiao charges into the fray.

- ooc -
attack, damage (1d20+7, 1d6+3=[7, 7], [3, 3]), AC 16, hp 48/48. Withdraw as soon as everyone is up the rope.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 10, 2006)

Fendric:

Smarting from the arrowhawk's attack, Fendric barely manages to grit out the last incantations of his next spell. (Concentration: 18)

With one hand on his holy symbol, Fendric extends his hand at the arrowhawk that attacked him, a powerful beam of light extending forth (Searing Light: Ranged touch attack 18, Damage 21.)

Fendric's summoned celestial hippogriff, wounded but nonetheless determined to fight the large arrowhawk to the death, flies straight for it and unleashes another barrage:

[Attacks (claw): AC 26 for 8 damage, AC 7 for no damage. (bite) AC 21 for 9 damage.]

It squawks at Fendric, as if to acknowledge that it is about to return to the Celestial Plane.

Hiritus:

Justice barely has time to raise her hoof before Hiritus pulls her back around toward the higher ground. As he does so, he makes a perfunctory attack at earth elemental #1 (AC15, 3 damage) and then resumes his position in front of Fendric. As he does, he casts a look at Xiao, as if to wonder how Xiao knew there was going to be a giant wave.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Seeing the large wave approaching, Cylantro first puts away her scrolls and wand, then she concentrates on casting a different spell on herself this time.

OOC: Concentration check: 31 (with Combat Casting); _spider climb_ spell, duration 50 minutes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 10, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Go up rope. Xiao will keep rock monsters busy."
> 
> Xiao charges into the fray.




"You better get yourself uphill when the time comes," Nurthk replies gruffly as he takes Xiao's advice.

The big half-orc slings his weapon over his shoulder and begins climbing up the slope.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2006)

Oliver pulls his blades off of their sheathes strapped to Whistler's saddle. The horse is obviously distressed, it's eyes wide, ears laid back and nostrils flaring. But it's focus is on the elementals. Oliver recalls the horse's _brio_ under saddle and remember its warhorse training. And Tatlock's mount as well. He isn't trained himself to guide a warhorse, but maybe all they need is some encouragement, "Go!" he shouts, "Hyah!"

"Nurthk, grab my crossbow!" The fine bow is covered in loose rubble, the arc of one arm sticking out, a bolt mounted and ready to fire, he growls, "Careful!" It's difficult to say if Oliver is warning Nurthk to be careful of hurting himself or careful of damaging the bow. It could be either with the cantankerous old man.

Once the blades are drawn he moves into range of the nearest rock creature. Hooves seem to damage these, let's hope blades do as well. He girds himself mentally and moves to attack. Bolts strike and screams of pain heighten, _Why? Why are we doing this?_ He can't spare a glance for his comrades, but hopes they will be all right when the danger has passed.

OOC: 
die rolls forthcoming


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 10, 2006)

Callling out, Xiao scrambles across the cliffside to attack the remaining elementals, but he is just a bit too off-balance to make effective contact.

The light which streams from Fendric's symbol, meanwhile, engulfs the arrowhawk that had attacked him. It lets out a piercing call and spins briefly in the air before regaining its position as the spell ceases.

The hippogriff, meanwhile, turns upward and strikes with one upstretched talon. It connects, and a light mist of blood can be seen briefly before being dispersed by the wind. 

Raven retreats from the edge of the cliff, leading his mule, who still brays with contempt about the earthquake, back along with him.

Tatlock sends another sling bullet flying wide before backpedaling toward Raven. 

Nurthk grabs Oliver's crossbow and climbs up to the crest of the slope.

Oliver, meanwhile, moves across to attack the nearest elemental. His attack connects, and it indeed seems that blades damage these creatures. _(Did an estimated roll for the attack, and it clearly connects. I just need damage from you.)_

Cylantro casts her spell, inching back up the cliffside. _(As with Fendric, I went ahead and had you take your five-foot step away, since it seems more or less in line with your intentions.)_

Hiritus last swing of the sword fails to connect meaningfully with the elemental, and he resumes his position in front of Fendric. The two elementals strike out toward him as he leaves. *(Hiritus: Attack 10, Damage 9; Attack 10, Damage 10)* _(Ignore if there is some like ride-by attack that prevents them from making AoO's.)_

The large arrowhawk *(#1)* makes one fierce bite toward the throat of Fendric's summoning, injuring it severely. It fades quickly away to the place from which it came, falling slightly as it does. *(Celestial Hippogriff: Attack 33, Damage 15)* After dealing with this enemy, the arrowhawk dives down, swooping slightly forward to return to the fray.

The same arrowhawk that struck before *(#2)* continues to harass Cylantro, moving to hover almost directly overhead and firing another ray down at her. *(Cylantro: Attack 20 touch, Damage 4)*

Likewise, the far hawk *(#3)* targets Vespers again. Another ray of electricity courses through the horse's body, but still Fendric's mount survives.

Fendric's attacker *(#4)* stays on him as well. Flying back behind the cleric, it fires another bolt. *(Fendric: Attack 28 touch, Damage 10)*

The two elementals swing their club-like arms of rock at Oliver and Xiao respectively. *(Oliver: Attack 13, Damage 9; Xiao: Attack 16, Damage 7)*

And then the wave hits.

It stretches out, coming down upon Xiao, Oliver, and Cylantro directly, but at that elevation the direct impact is light. *(Xiao: Damage 2, Reflex DC 12 for half; Oliver: Damage 1, Reflex DC 12 for half; Cylantro: Damage 4, Reflex DC 14 for half.)* _(Oliver and Xiao will be dragged five feet toward the water on failed saves; Cylantro has her spider climb to keep her steady regardless.)_

Both horses, however, fare far worse. Gale and Vespers both disappear beneath the water, and as it pulls back they are seen some twenty-five feet further down the cliffside, bloody and motionless.

Your attackers suffer the effects, as well. The leftmost elemental being fought crumbles under the weight of the water, washed down the fissure from which it came. The other manages to hold on, but it is obviously worse for the wear, as well. Finally, the arrowhawk attacking Vespers *(#3)* finds itself in the path of the water; it somehow manages to twist its way through and remain airborne on the other side, but it has still been clearly injured.

For those upon the clifftop, the water stretches out far enough to wet Raven's boots, but at your elevation it is not strong enough to pull anyone from their feet.

Meanwhile, the yellow scarves continue their full-out approach, now 360 feet away. The clouds are also noticably heavier, and the wind is picking up -- not quite enough to pull your arrows off-course, but nearing that.

*Round 5*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 Arrowhawks
5 Xiao
3 Fendric


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2006)

Oliver shouts in dismay as the water rises and sweeps him down the slope, his balance thrown by the injury to his leg, the water pulls at him, pulls him... towards the horses. Gale and Vespers thrash in the surf, helpless and hurt, confused. Especially Vespers. He can feel the creature's pain and fear twinned next to his own. And the very wrongness of all that is happening is tight in his chest. He glances around, fearful for the others, but the horses... they are innocents to this... the choices made by their masters would not be not their own.

OOC: 
Attack damage: 2
Attack damage: 1
Reflex: 9


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro tries to avoid the crushing of the water, but is not quick enough. She continues her climb to the top. She sees that Oregano and Ginger are safe at the top, waiting for her.

OOC: Reflex save 12


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 11, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Raven keeps the air filled with arrows, attacking the largest of the hawks, and shifting his aim to the nearest of the smaller ones when it falls to the ground.
> 
> OOC:
> Attack 23,21,16
> ...





OOC : another unused roll. I really should learn to await my turn, right?


----------



## dpdx (Jul 11, 2006)

Fendric:

Edit: Fendric casts the same spell, hitting AC22 for 23 damage.
[5' step back, cast Searing light.]

Edit: The hippogriff vanishes with the large arrowhawk's last bite, no doubt set for great reward in the Hereafter.

Hiritus:

Seeing the beating Fendric is taking, Hiritus interposes himself and Justice between Fendric and the bird attacking him.

[movement to I17, to give Fendric cover from the arrowhawk. If he can reach the arrowhawk (doubtful), Hiritus will attack at +10/d8+2.]


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, malee human monk*

Xiao rides out the wave, managing to keep his footing.

"Ha!" he shouts, emerging from the water dripping wet, a bit battered, but not broken. He snatches up his hat, which had come adrift. "Big huge wave not so bad!" 

The grin disappears from his face as he spots Oliver being swept away.

"Bother."

- ooc -
Reflex (1d20+7=15), hp 47/48.
Xiao will attempt to help Oliver. Hopefully his staff will be able to reach. If not, he will have to use the rope hanging down the cliff. Someone up above will have to unattach it is there isn't enough loose rope at the bottom.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 11, 2006)

_(Couple of ooc notes...

*dpdx:* A concentration check is only required if you take damage during the casting of the spell, ie from a readied attack or other similar interruptive effect, or for spells with casting times of a full round or more... Since Searing is a standard action, and there's nothing to threaten an AoO and hence no need to cast defensively, no concentration check should be required. As such, go ahead and roll to hit and damage.

*Tailspinner:* With spider climb in place, I'm not considering the wave to have knocked you prone, and you should also be able to reach the top with a move action... As such, Cylantro should still have a standard action to play around with up top.)_

Xiao extends his staff down to Oliver, to aid the old fellow back up the cliffside.

Fendric lets loose with another _searing light_ _(results to be determined...)_

Raven lets three more arrows fly, but only the first finds its target; even for that, the thing seems less than bothered. Tatlock targets the same enemy, but again without success, another stone spent into the sea.


*Round 6*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 Arrowhawks
5 Xiao
3 Fendric


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 11, 2006)

Nurthk unshoulders his bow and lets an arrow fly at the most injured of the arrowhawks. He spots Oliver a little ways down the slope, soaked but only a little worse for wear.

"Your bow is fine!" he yells down to him, making a mental note about checking Gale's saddlebags for things that may have survived the plunge.

attack: 24
damage: 5


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human Monk.*

--- Round 6 ---

Xiao helps Oliver to his feet, then glances around.

"Is Oliver good?" he asks. Assuming Oliver is capable of loooking after himself now, Xiao will turn his attention to ensure that the rock monsters are delt with.

"Then we get horses back."

Xiao casts a fleeting glance at the sky. He hopes that the others will deal with that particular problem. The only thing Xiao can throw at them is rocks.

- ooc -
attack, damage (1d20+7, 1d6+3=[13, 7], [5, 3]), AC 16, hp 47/48


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Once at the top, she whirls around and casts another spell at the arrowhawk that she injured earlier. Three more glowing missiles streak toward the creature.

OOC: _magic missile_ spell, range 150 ft, 3d4+3 damage (10)


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2006)

Oliver looks down the slope at Gale and Vespers' writhing and at Xiao's extended staff and earnest face. And back to the horses. He growls at Nurthk, "Throw it to me, knucklehead!" He waits a scant moment to see if Nurthk will respond and then with a curt shake of his head at Xiao, takes off at an off kilter lope down the steep grade.

He calls over his shoudler, "Rope in Bastrop's pack!"

OOC:
Reflex to catch crossbow: 19
Edited to add latter dialog.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 12, 2006)

[Prev. post edited, for attack/damage. My internet access is spotty at best until Monday, so posts won't be long.]

Hiritus continues to shield Fendric from any beasts that attack him.

Fendric will heal himself next round with a Spontaneous Cure Serious (heal mod is +8).


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 15, 2006)

_(slight backtrack)_ Fendric's second _searing light_ is even more successful than the first. The arrowhawk lets out a cry, then crashes to the ground. It lies motionless upon the rocks.

Nurthk tosses the crossbow down to Oliver while unshouldering his own, and selects a target.  He estimates that bird hit by the wave *(#3)* is the closest to falling; his arrow connects, bringing the beast that much closer.

Oliver catches the bow, then begins to make a soft jog down cliffside.

Meanwhile, Cylantro's second casting paints the sky, again injuring the arrowhawk which has dared to threaten her.

Hiritus maintains his position, devoting his attention to covering Fendric.

The largest arrowhawk *(#1)* flies at an angle, apparently focused on Fendric; as it sees Hiritus lead Justice to keep the cleric protected, the bird changes its mind and focuses on the Paladin instead, a bolt of electricty arcing through the air from its tail. *(Hiritus: Attack 37 touch, Damage 10)*

Down the slope, Cylantro finds herself once again the object of her combatants' aggression. It fires down with an impatient cry. *(Cylantro: Attack 17 touch, Damage 6)*

And further down yet, Oliver finds his scramble toward the horses interrupted by the final remaining bird. *(#3)* It fires down upon him, then positions itself to block his way. *(Oliver: Attack 16 touch, Damage 6)*

The remaining elemental, meanwhile, takes a wide swipe at Xiao; the monk needn't even twitch the avoid the strike. *(Fumble.)*

Xiao, seeing that Oliver is fine, responds with a staff-strike of his own, which is much more successful. The thing falls back into the the chasm, crumbling as it goes.

The wind, meanwhile, is whipping up yet more fiercefully as Fendric heals himself. *(Fendric: +19 hp)* It is strong enough now to pull an arrow from its course, even at these distances. *(-2 penalty on attacks with missile weapons.)*

The four men running toward you continue are now some 240 feet away. The weapons are plainly identifiable at this distance: Two have crossbows, one has a shortbow, and the last carries a longbow at ready, with some apparent confidence. 


*Round 7*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 Arrowhawks
5 Xiao
3 Fendric


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2006)

Oliver staggers under the bolt and drops the bow that Nurthk had obligingly thrown. His momentum down the hill increases... the screeching of the birds, and the roar of the surf... Vesper's agonized wailing... He takes two steps...

_...and his vision dims and hearing dampens as the blow connects. The sand is hot and dry. It knocks the breath out of him. He rolls, groaning onto, his side and spits blood and shards of teeth. No more. He couldn't take any more. The narrow chested young man balls his fists and stands, shaking. It is a mistake... a fatal one... to think this shaking is fear. His jaws muscles bunch tight and jagged teeth made further ruin of his mouth. He crouches, takes two steps and...​_ ...leaps! His arms pinwheel as he flies through the air toward the arrowhawk, a guttural growl escaping his lips. He imagines the feel of the feathers in his hands, the heat of blood flowing over them as he stabs.


OOC:
A variety of rolls, use as needed:

Jump check, 16 - 1 = 15 (Ironically, I don't have Oliver's sheet to get his ranks in Jump... so we will hang in suspense WITH him until I can get his stats. I'm almost 100% positive he has a synergy bonus to Tumble from his ranks in Jump - and vice versa - so at the very least he has +7, but we'll see...)

Grapple, 19 + (BAB?) +4 = 23

Attack/Damage, 17/4 (19/4 if it is the only attack he can make)
Attack/Damage, 13/2


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 15, 2006)

Raven continues his barrage of arrows, trying to take the fierce winds into account.

(OOC : aiming at the big bird. Wind penalties substracted from result.

Attack: 27 dmg 9, 15 dmg 11, 23 dmg 11 (invisiblecastle jammed) )


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro ponders her next attack. She is out of magical missiles, fire did little, they shoot lightning so they are no doubt resilient to that as well. Magic missiles seem to be the best course of action and the more the better. She quickly pulls out a walnut wand and aims it at the same arrowhawk. She speaks a word aloud, "Cayenne!", and three glowing missiles fly toward the creature.

OOC: Wand of Magic Missile level 5; range 150 ft, 3d4+3 damage (10)


----------



## doghead (Jul 16, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

"Chop! Chop! Rock is drop," Xiao chants happily. He looks around for the next rock monster, and is somewhat disappointed to find them all gone. With a sigh he assesses the situation with regard to the others. Oliver and the horses seem like the next thing to do.

Keeping a weather eye on the flying things, Xiao moves down towards the horses. Should any of the birds attack, he uses the rocks as cover. Unless they get close enough for him to to hit back. Then its Chop! Chop! time.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Without anyone needing his attention Nurthk's hands were free to focus on archery. He lined up the one he had injured previously, and tried to take it down before the wind became too difficult to shoot through.

[attack: 25, damage: 2
attack: 15, damage: 6


----------



## dpdx (Jul 16, 2006)

Hiritus sees the arrowhawk (#5) fall. Hoping Fendric is firmly behind him, the paladin winces as the electricity courses through him. The paladin deploys his own healing (_lay on hands_ for 10hp), and continues to protect Fendric with the horse. While staring at the large arrowhawk, he has an idea, and relays it to his comrades at the top of his voice so as to be heard:

"*Everyone! If you can't fight, get under the bird!*"

Fendric, thinking that that would indeed, be a good idea, plans his dash for the protection of the bird carcass. But before doing so, he chastises himself for not thinking of this earlier, then grips his holy symbol and reaches out to Hiritus.

[Fendric: casts _Resist Energy (electricity)_ on Hiritus. Hiritus now ignores the first ten points of electrical damage each round for the next hour and ten minutes.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 17, 2006)

*Round 7*

Raven handles the wind well, with only the second of his three arrows being pulled off target. The large bird bears the injury without much visible trouble, although it has clearly become quite worn-down by the onslaught.

Tatlock's sling, however, remains ineffective.

Only the first of Nurthk's two arrows connects with its target *(#3)*, and even then it is only a glancing blow, knocking away a few feathers but little else.

Oliver makes a running jump for the bird he feels he can reach, but the creature rolls deftly away from his fingers. He finds himself, then, falling down toward the base of the slope, on course for a rough collision with its surface. *(Oliver: 6 nonlethal + 5 lethal damage; Tumble DC 17 negates the latter damage.)*

Back up the cliffside, Cylantro's magic missile connects once more with the arrowhawk she battles. *(#2)* It lets out a loud shriek, wavers for a moment, appearing almost ready to fall, then rights itself in the air.

Hiritus moves a hand to heal himself. *(Hiritus: +10 hp)*

Seeing the paladin's hands occupied, however, prompts the larger arrowhawk hovering near him to strike with more audacity. It swoops down and bites at Pelor's champion, then deftly swerves in the air and pulls itself up to a position a few more feet away. *(Hiritus: Attack 30, Damage 21.)* _(Note: No AoO due to Flyby Attack.)_

The second arrowhawk remains engaged with Cylantro, firing down another bolt at the spellcaster. *(Cylantro: Attack 17 touch, Damage 13)*

The last, who evaded Oliver's leaping plunge, pulls away from the cliff face a few feet, lest another should try the idea. It fires down at the old lutist, crying with contempt. *(Oliver: Attack 24 touch, Damage 4)*

Xiao begins his careful-footed jog down the slope; Fendric, meanwhile, casts his protective spell upon Hiritus, then pulls himself beneath the fallen arrowhawk for cover.

By this time, the wind has picked up substantially. *(-4 penalty on attacks with missile weapons.)* The approaching bowmen slow their stride just a little as they come to a distance of around 120 feet, readying their weapons (angled toward the birds, you'll be pleased to note) to get in a few shots before the building winds make it impossible.

In the cold flow of the air, you can feel the first few droplets of moisture coming down from those ever-darkening clouds.

*Round 8*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 Arrowhawks
5 Xiao
3 Fendric


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2006)

Nurthk grumbles and mutters various obscenities as he continues firing, thoroughly aggravated by the rising winds.

Roll results withheld, definitely misses.

An exceptionally loud item of coarse language rises above the volume of the whipping winds for a moment as the only thing which struck Nurthk's target was his dagger-filled glare.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro feels a bit faint, now. She knows she must take down the arrowhawk, *NOW*. She aims her walnut wand at the same arrowhawk, speaks the word aloud, "Cayenne!", and three more glowing missiles fly toward the creature. Then she places the back of her left hand to her forehead, gasps "Oooohh!", crumpling to the ground as she faints on the spot. Her own actions possibly dooming her.

OOC: Wand of Magic Missile level 5; range 150 ft, 3d4+3 damage (9); she was at 0 hit points; she performed a standard action which drops her to -1 and unconsciousness; next round starts the stablization rolls...


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

--- Round 7 ---

Xiao continues down towards Oliver, concerned that the old man has done himself an injury. Once there, he will do his best to help Oliver. But unless something comes within melee range, thats not much. Except perhaps to protect his companions back while Oliver attends to the horses. Xiao snatches up a fist sized rock.

"Is Oliver all right?"

Xiao glances down at the horses. It doesn't look good, but Xiao has no ability in healing. Xiao glances at Oliver.

"Do they survive?"


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2006)

Oliver's frustration spikes as he makes a grab for the twisting orange bird and it writhes out from under him. His stomach lurches as the leap carries him past the point of impact that he expected and down to the rocks below... His eyes widen and his mind blanks as his body begins preparing itself for impact without the help of any higher thought. He hits and cries out as his body rolls and his battered leg and side take the impact. He jabs his feet down, trying to control the skid and uses his downward momentum to right himself and stand. Pain flares and dims his vision as he comes upright, blades in his hands. He pitches backwards over Vespers as the last of his momentum carries him to the wounded animal. Vespers barely groans as Oliver tumbles over him.

"Vespers..." Oliver murmurs. The bolt arcs down from the enraged arrowhawk. Oliver screams and suddenly sounds are all distant. He drops to his knees, swords clattering onto the rocks. Xiao's face looks down, Oliver can see the concern painted on the young man's face. He flops forward onto the downed horse's weakly heaving chest. His head is turned and he can see down Vesper's neck toward the horizon. The surf crashes in, carrying foam and seaweed. The wind rises. The sky darkens. The sounds of his comrades fighting and falling are distant. Vesper's scared, rolling eyes fill Oliver's vision. He feels the horse's fear. He murmurs to it as the darkness of the clouds spreads out and fills the landscape and all that isn't just in front of him. He murmurs to the horse, gnarled fingers trying to pat the beast's great neck. The old man's eyes are damp. The darkness grows. And in it a distant flare of white. He sighs. _So, the end._ The coming darkness fills him with a strange sense of relief. Blackness is complete. And now the whiteness grows... and grows. "Take... care of... Fendric," he murmurs and the whiteness is upon him. Xiao sees a flash, Oliver goes rigid, and then collapses again onto the horse. Still and unmoving.

OOC: Oh... poor, poor Oliver. That was gonna be so cool. Let's see if he can tumble his way out of Certain Doom. How does non-lethal damage work? Oh... it could very well BE Certain Doom. And nothing to show for it! Curses!

Tumble: 8 + 11 = 19

It would be fitting for Oliver to die reverting back to his baser Arena instincts. He should never have revisited that part of his life... 

Stabilization rolls start next round.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 17, 2006)

OOC: daughter asleep on my lap, can't type much

attack big bird  16,15,22
dmg 6,5,7


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 18, 2006)

Only the last of Raven's three arrows connects with the larger bird. It still does not appear to be too close to falling.

Tatlock lets loose his sling again, but his release is off and the bullet clutters to the rocks only a few feet away from him. Nurthk's two arrows make it a bit farther away, but are pulled far from their target by the wind.

Oliver crawls toward the horses, injured by fall and bolt. He sees no sign of life from either. _(They've been motionless since the tidal wave hit; I probably should have reiterated that when I saw you mention "Vesper's wailing" in the previous post. Obviously this makes some difference in your chosen action, depending on Oliver's hp status. Nonlethal damage should be tracked differently from the usual lethal damage, and not directly subtracted from hit points. If nonlethal damage is in excess of your hp remaining, you fall unconscious; so, for instance, if Oliver has 6 or less real hit points remaining after the bird's bolt, he would be unconscious due to the nonlethal damage from the fall, but he would not be bleeding out unless his actual hit points were less than zero. Also, if he's below 0 in terms of real hit points, the nonlethal won't have any bearing at all, although it should be tracked as it may make a difference once  he gets healing.)_

Cylantro, dazed and struggling, invokes the power of her wand one last time; even the great green light from that seems hazy and distant. She maintains consciousness long enough to see the bird tremble and fall from the sky, and to hear it crash down beside her, but that sound seems to come from miles away...

*Round 8*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 Arrowhawks
5 Xiao
3 Fendric


----------



## dpdx (Jul 18, 2006)

[An edit: Fendric's heal spell was the actual spell, and not a spontaneous Cast. And let me be the first to apologize in advance for how sloppily my guys are fighting.]

Hiritus grimaces and stifles a cry at the pain of the bite.

As Fendric makes his way underneath the carcass, he sees Cylantro, then Oliver fall. Once underneath, he hears Hiritus cry out.

"No!"

A tear escapes his eye, and as he peeks out from underneath the carcass in the direction of his comrade, his hands once again stray toward his holy symbol. At the completion of his spell, 2 more hippogriffs stream upward toward the large arrowhawk, bracketing it, and tear into it.

[Fendric: casts _Summon Monster IV_. 1d3 yields 2 Celestial Hippogriffs for 7 rounds.]

Celestial Hippogriff #1 (behind large arrowhawk):  

Claws: Hit AC29 (natural 20: threat roll - 21) for 6 (non-critical) or 20 (critical) damage, and AC19 for 5 damage.

Bite: Hits AC22 for 9 damage.

Celestial Hippogriff #2 (between large arrowhawk and Hiritus, directly in front of it):

Claws: Hit AC24 for 8 damage, and AC17 for 5 damage.

Bite: Misses (AC 7).

Fendric decides that hiding is not an option, and moves back behind Hiritus.

Hiritus resumes his fighting stance atop Justice, with an action readied in case an arrowhawk should attempt to close with him.

[Edit: to finish up Hiritus' action in the order that it makes sense, and to mention that the hippogriffs are poised for AOO at +9/d6+4 each should the big one attempt to dive at Hiritus again.]


----------



## doghead (Jul 18, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

--- ROUND 8 ---

Xiao growls something unintelligable when he reaches Oliver. Xiao checks to see if Oliver is still breathing.

"Xiao is here Oliver," he says, somewhat uslessly. He adds, not really sure if Oliver can hear, "Do you have drink for healing?"

Keeping one eye on the birds as much as is possible, Xiao does anything necessary to make Oliver safer. Xiao glaces at the gear on the horses and any lying around on the ground, looking for a weapon he can use and something to help Oliver.

- ooc -
If Oliver is unconscious, Xiao will stay with him. If Xiao can see a ranged weapon around (didn't Oliver have a crossbow?) Xiao will grab that.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro lies unconscious... Meanwhile, Ginger trots over to her companion's side and sniffs her. Oregano just stands in place at the moment.

OOC: Trying to stabilize, rolling 37 on 1d100 yields a failure; -1 hit points.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 18, 2006)

*Raven, uninjured machinegunner*

"C'mon, c'mon, you flying heap of ..... Oh Bugger." Raven curses as he sees two of his friends go down. He keeps up the missile barrage at the largest target.

OOC: anyone else keep having probs with invisiblecastle?
Attack : 26, 24, 16
Dmg 11,6,4


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2006)

Nurthk grits his teeth, undoing harm wasn't his area of expertise, and loosed another couple of arrows at the bird-like entity.

More misses.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Round 8, and most of Round 9!*

Hiritus marks his sword to the sky, prepared to attack should the arrowhawk strike again.

Seeing this, his opponent *(#1)* instead fires another bolt, putting some distance between it and Raven as it goes. _(Ignored since Hiritus' resistance is greater than the max damage.)_

The other remaining arrowhawk *(#3)* holds its position, sending a bolt at Xiao. *(Xiao: Attack 21 touch, Damage 14)* _(Also, retcon: Since Oliver was unconscious after his fall, Xiao would have been the bird's target last round, so take that roll and its *4 damage* into account as well.)_

Xiao heads down to Oliver, checking the old fellow's status (still breathing, no big bleeding) before grabbing his crossbow and pointing it upward.

Fendric steps out beside Hiritus, and begins the summoning of the hippogriffs. _(Note: They're pictured on map since it wasn't until after editing that I noticed the casting time was one round, not one action. 

As the wind increases, and a patter of rain begins to trace the air around the group, *(-8 ranged attacks)* the men in the yellow scarves advance to send their first volley raining out over the group. They seem to be aiming at the birds, but the arrows and bolts disperse wildly in the wind, finding no targets whatsoever.

Raven lets loose with three shots of his own; his first two shots is brilliant, riding the wind in wide curves before finding their target; only the first of the two, however, finds its way through the mat of thick feathers which guards the thing's flesh.

Neither Tatlock nor Nurthk is able to accomplish the same. Oliver and Cylantro remain unconscious.

The large bird *(#1)* angles around now that Fendric is available to strike with its bolt. *(Fendric: Attack 28 touch, Damage 11)* Hiritus moves to try to intervene, protecting his ally as the spell is cast. (Trying to measure Hiritus' readied action and other priorities here, he can try to intercept the bolt with his sword, taking the damage himself. Would require an attack roll, DC 28. If not, Fendric has a concentration check DC 21 to make to complete his spell.))

The other fires down upon Xiao. *(Xiao: Attack 9 touch, Damage 13)*


*Round 9*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 Arrowhawks
5 Xiao
3 Fendric
_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro lies unconscious... Meanwhile, Ginger hunkers down next to her companion, trying keep from being blown away by the wind. Oregano is notibly disturbed by the strong winds as he steps back and forth as if confused.

OOC: Trying to stabilize, rolling 94 on 1d100 yields a success; no further damage; stable at -2. Whew!


----------



## dpdx (Jul 19, 2006)

[Concentration: 23. whew.]

Hiritus looks around just long enough to see Fendric exposed behind him, and looks on helplessly as the cleric is wracked with electrical damage.

"*Not YOU, Fendric! Get behind me!*"

However, Fendric manages to complete the spell, and as two more hippogriffs surround the largest arrowhawk, and rip into it, Fendric completes his movement the rest of the way behind Hiritus, talking excitedly.

"I saw Cylantro and Oliver fall, Hiritus! We must save them! Move with me!"

[Hiritus will delay to and act on Fendric's initiative, since he's doing nothing more than to act as a shield. Together, with their eyes on #1 and #3, they will move toward first Cylantro (who is closest), then Oliver.

The two griffs attack as before in the previous post.]


----------



## doghead (Jul 19, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

--- ROUND 9 ---

Xiao sets his feet and hefts the rock in his hand. The monk grins happily. The next time that bird gets close, Xiao is going to give it something to think about.

"Here bird.bird. Xiao has rock for you!"

- ooc -
Round 7: 4 wounds taken.
Round 8: 14 wounds taken.
Round 9: readied attack, if bird gets within 10 ft., range attack, -4 improvised weapon, -8 wind (1d20-6=12), rock damage, cos I'm an optimist (1d3+3=5)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 19, 2006)

*Round 9 completed*

Xiao tosses a rock up at the bird above him, but comes nowhere near striking it.

Fendric's hippogriffs appear, and immediately tear into the surprised arrowhawk. When the flurry of beaks and claws is over, the hawk falls crashing to the rocks.

*Round 10*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
17 Hiritus
12 Arrowhawks
5 Xiao
3 Fendric

_(Not much new mapwise. Hippogriffs to either side of where #1 was in flight.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 19, 2006)

With conditions as they are, and two friendly hippogriffs in the air, Nurthk decides he'd be more useful elsewhere. He shoulders his bow and picks his way down towards Oliver, intent on carrying his colleague up to the healers.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 20, 2006)

Rvaen tries to carefully aim at the nearest remaining arrowhawk, but the winds are too fierce.

OOC : attack 14

He curses, and looks around, trying to see if he can find the spellcaster responsible for this wind and the elementals, but fails to find him.

OOC : failing miserably on search and spot 12,13


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 20, 2006)

The men in the yellow scarves continue their approach, firing another empty volley through the wild air at the last remaining arrowhawk. _(Forgot that part of Round 9.)_

Raven approaches the edge of the cliff, firing off, but his own arrow does no better. Tatlock at this point is merely hanging back, cringing with some awe at the frame of the large beast which now lies on the rocks not far from him.

Nurthk heads down to begin looking after the wounded. Hiritus holds back for a moment.

The last arrowhawk takes one more shot at Xiao *(Xiao: Attack 19 touch, Damage 6)* and then flies backward, retreating over the ocean. _(To h13... Out of range for the hippogriffs to move and attack, but within distance to charge.)_

*Round 10*
24 Raven
23 Tatlock
22 Nurthk
21 Oliver
20 Cylantro
12 Arrowhawks
5 Xiao
3 Hiritus (delayed)
3 Fendric


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

Xiao sqeeks with pain as he gets another re-charge. He leaps back to his feet with another rock in hand and hurls it at the bird thing.

A futile gesture at best. But better than doing nothing.

- ooc -
attack, damage (1d20-6=14, 1d3+1=3). Natural 20. Well, if that doesn't do it, nothing will   Xiao's AC sucks, so now hp 24/48

Edit: damage bonus should be +3, so 5 damage.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 20, 2006)

raven takes another shot at tha remaining arrowhawk, but the shot goes wide again 14


----------



## dpdx (Jul 21, 2006)

The hippogriffs tread air as the last arrowhawk retreats, moving to a protective position between the party and the arrowhawk as befits their orders ("_Protect us as if we were your own children._"). If the last arrowhawk loops back within range of normal movement, the hippogriffs will close the distance and flank again.

In the meantime, Hiritus and Fendric move to stabilize the two fallen comrades: Hiritus using the remainder of his _lay on hands_ (2 hp) to help Cylantro, and Fendric moving over to Oliver, who seemed to have gotten the worst of it. When Fendric gets there, he touches the holy symbol and Oliver, and channels into the old warrior the bracing, healing power of Pelor:

[_Cure Critical Wounds_ to Oliver for 39 hp. -_Yikes - that's one short of the max Fendric can heal!_]

Fendric stands up, a little wobbly at first, but nonetheless braced for any return of the arrowhawk. If the arrowhawk continues to retreat, Fendric will then move to Cylantro.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

As Hiritus channels the power of Pelor into her body, she opens her eyes and looks up at him weakly. "Wha... What happened? Di... Did we win?" Glancing around she sees the one arrowhawk, nearby, that she brought down and smiles a weak smile.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2006)

Nurthk helps Oliver to his feet after Fendric patches him up.

"We need to find shelter from this storm!" he yells, as the heavy rain soaks through his clothes.

The burly half-orc picks his way down to Gale and checks one of the saddlebags. He hangs his head for a moment and pulls his hat a little firmer on his head to save it from the clawing winds. The moment of mourning passes, and he unbuckles the various riding gear from the deceased horse. He empties the contents of the saddlebags next to Gale, now virtually a soup of soggy rations and other unidentifiable items concealed in the accidental stew.

Heaving the equipment over his shoulders he tries to make his way back up. Nurthk almost looses his footing time and again in the mud-slick surface slope. The wind, relentless in its efforts, finally claims his hat while his hands juggle the late Gale's saddle. Nurthk's curse is smothered by the rain that pelted his face now. When he's back at the top of the slope he moves towards the yellow scarves, hoping wherever they were hiding until recently has shelter enough for all.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 21, 2006)

As the party sits to catch their breath after the fierce battle and tend to the wounded, the observant notice something approaching. Out of the gloaming of the storm, a small, dark object is upon the waves, drawing nearer. As the party watches it is clear that the object is a small rowboat, with a single person manning the oars. As you watch, at several points the rower stops and turns. As the rower has gotten closer it appears that he is observing you himself, just as you watch him. Finally, you can see him make his way towards the shore. His oars dip deeply into the water and the small craft makes strong headway in the waves, both telling of strong shoulders and long experience with oars.

As the boat approaches the shallow waters at the base of the cliff, the details of the boat and rower become more visible. The boat is in poor shape, the back half is singed and burned, embers still send up trails of smoke where water splashes on it. The rower takes one last look at the shore and the party and sends the boat up onto the beach with a last, strenuous pull. As the boat grounds a young man springs out of the boat with a lithe grace. He stands somewhat tall with his sandy blond hair, long and pulled back in the manner of sailors of Andon. His green eyes flicker across the group, from face to face, as if reading the intent that lay there. His skin is tanned and weathered, and he appears very handsome. His left hand rests lightly on the pommel of the curved sword hanging loosely at his belt. His clothes are soaked from the rain, much as yours are, but his sport fresh rips and burns, with not a few stains of blood.

As he looks around, he sees the corpses of the arrowhawks and at the last smiles. Shoating over the din of the rain he speaks:

“Hello my friends. I am glad to have landed where I did. For I see you have enacted my revenge for me. My ship was far out to sea when either these birds or others of their kind attacked my ship. I have lost my crew, and my ship and am far from home. My name is Ulsys Dantrim. I hope you can tell me where I have landed and perhaps the way to the closest port?”

Now that the boat is ashore you can see at least one other body in the boat, badly charred and unmoving.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 22, 2006)

Ulsys said:
			
		

> “Hello my friends. I am glad to have landed where I did. For I see you have enacted my revenge for me. My ship was far out to sea when either these birds or others of their kind attacked my ship. I have lost my crew, and my ship and am far from home. My name is Ulsys Dantrim. I hope you can tell me where I have landed and perhaps the way to the closest port?”
> 
> Now that the boat is ashore you can see at least one other body in the boat, badly charred and unmoving.



A shorter half-elf with bowl-cut, fawn-colored hair, and slightly narrow green eyes looks over from the side of the fragile Cylantro, who is by now standing [and benefitting from the effects of a spontaneous _Cure Critical_ (from _Sending_) for 25 hp]. The elf stands to reveal grimy tan cloth scorched through in places over metal armor, which is adorned with a silver medallion depicting the Sun.

His companion, a blond-haired, strapping young human with manner, armor and horse all depicting a junior Knight of the Radiant Light, looks on. [Hiritus has detect evil at will, so noone radiate any taint, OK? ]

The half-elf speaks:

"Greetings, Ulsys. I am Fendric, this is Hiritus, and I am afraid you have us at a disadvanta-"

Looking past him at the corpse in the burnt boat, Fendric shudders.

"Bright Blessings of the Sun, is that also the work of these horrible flying creatures??"

Hiritus steps toward the man while Fendric dusts off Cylantro.

"These are rough circumstances for anyone to make a first meeting. Give us a few minutes to recover, here, and we'll seek out some shelter to do this right." 

Hiritus also looks past Ulsys to the remains in his boat. "Are they dead?"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 22, 2006)

Fendric said:
			
		

> The half-elf speaks:
> 
> "Greetings, Ulsys. I am Fendric, this is Hiritus, and I am afraid you have us at a disadvanta-"
> 
> ...




"Greetings Fendric."  turning to the boat "Yes, my first mate. The lightning birds got him as we rowed away from the buring hulk of my ship. I was able to drive it away, but not before Ruprin here was burned too badly."  
"I am sorry. I hadn't seen that your battle was so telling, though perhaps not as much as mine, seeing as I lost my companions as well."


----------



## dpdx (Jul 22, 2006)

As Hiritus makes himself useful to others, Fendric ventures further down the hill to find Vespers.

As Fendric retrieves his things from Vespers, he lifts his head in the direction from which the arrowhawks came.

"As the Radiant Power of Pelor bears my witness, I shall hunt you down, foul druid. And when I find you, I shall not only end you, but I will visit upon you in so doing, every last fraction of pain that you dealt to me, to my brothers and sisters, to this poor horse who never hurt anyone, this captain's first mate, his crew, and more.

This oath I undertake, before the Glorious Brightness of the Day, my brothers and sisters of the Fellowship, and others here assembled."

Fendric returns to Hiritus, who stashes the tackle in the saddlebags, and loads Justice with the additional weight.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 23, 2006)

"Pardon me Fendric, but what shore are we upon now? I would know whether I ought to row back out or continue on foot"  says Ulyss pointing back out to sea. 

Something catches his eye in the boat as he does so. He walks back to the small craft and sticks his head down inside and swears quietly. He then retrieves a bow from the bottom and straps it to his back. He then moves Ruprin to the bottom of the boat, folding his hand over his chest. 

After a moment of silence he gives the boat a strong push, propelling it back out to sea. He the turns.

"Boat was leaking"  he repleis to the unspoken queston on Fendric's face.

"Well it matter less where I am, though I would like to know. But can I give you all a hand back up the cliff?"


----------



## dpdx (Jul 24, 2006)

Fendric turns his head back toward Ulsys:

"I know not which shore this is, good sir, only that it is just south of the Tournean border."


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

Xiao leaps into the air and hoots with glee as his rock strikes the bird thing. He is happy again.

Calming down, he turns and surveys the scene. While the wounded are being seen to, Xiao keeps busy removing the saddles and gear from the dead horses and carry it up the cliff to the where the others have gathered. In the strong wind it is difficult to keep his hat on, so he tucks it safely into a bag in the shelter of a saddle before returning to work.

"Xiao has map," Xiao announces suddenly. Xiao was at the top of the cliff when the young man appeared in the boat. Slowly he worked his way back down to join Fendric at the shoreline. "But too windy to read now."

Xiao is stocky male, about 5'6" in bare feet. He wears a tunic of heavy cotton, belted around the waist by a broad strip of cloth, and loose pants of the same heavy material. His face is round and his features flat, and he seems to have no eyelids, until he blinks. He carrys no visible weapons or armour, but tied around his torso is a length of cloth. It bulges slightly at the bottom, suggesting it carries something.

"Xiao is me," he adds with a big grin. "Did you ride big wave in little boat?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 24, 2006)

Raven unstrings his bow and rubs it dry with a soft cloth. He checks it carefully for damage, then puts it away. he glares at the yellowscarves, and at the newcomer. When he's sufficiently convinced that neither of them poses a significant threat he checks his mule and his packs.

"Stay still Jake" he whispers, while rubbing the animal's neck and checking it's legs to see if it sustained any injuries. He whistles and holds out his arm for his raven to land on, and lets the tired, bedragled animal rest on it's shoulder.

He spends some time wandering around the slope, trying to find some arrows, reclaiming the arrow, or the arrowhead, if possible. With a sigh, he takes out his spare quiver and puts the old, nearly empty one, on his mule (35 arrows left)

he then looks at the animals that are still alive, checking them for injury, and finally walks down to the dead horses, helping to unload them and stuffs the extra load on his mule.

When he passes oliver, he smiles his familiar sarcastic smile.

" So, old man, looks like they didn't want you in the afterlife after all." He slaps him on his back. "Look here", he says, pointing at the quiver on his back.
"_Bow_  and _arrow_ " he pronounces it slowly, as if explaining to a small child.
"Saves you from jumping and breaking your old bones, although, if you'd actually hit that damn birdie we'd all have been mightily impressed."
He smiles again
"That must have been one of the bravest, desperate and foolhardy moves I've ever seen, Oliver." He grasps the old lutists forearm, the warrior's way. "Glad to still have you with us".

He moves down the slope to Fendric and Hiritus.

"Thank you, Fendric. If it hadn't been for those magnificent beasts, we'd all be dead." He flashes another smile. "Well, you'd all be dead, anyway"

He casts a weary eye at the newcomer, looking him up and down. "Guess we weren't the only ones who pissed off those birds."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 24, 2006)

_(Bit of a backtrack -- tried to post this a couple of days ago, but ENWorld wasn't working, and after that I've had a rough weekend. Anyway, yes, this does end the combat, although the wind is still strong, and the rain is still getting stronger.)_

Xiao tosses another rock up, and this one manages to strike the bird at the cleft of its beak. It squawks in dismay, but does not seem seriously wounded.

As the hippogriffs move to flank the remaining arrowhawk _(it's within a doulbe-move to flank, so I think this is accurate to your intentions?)_, Raven lets one more arrow fly into the sea.

For the rest of the party, attention turns toward healing the wounded. Nurthk brings Oliver to meet Fendric halfway up the slope, where the Pelorite's magic restores the old lutist to consciousness.

The arrowhawk bites at the hippogriff to its left *(Hippogriff #1: Attack 22, Damage 6)* before being subjected to the coming barrage of beak and claw. The first connects with one talon, the second with both; in the end, it is enough send the bird on a short spiral down to the water below, where it floats in its own reddening pool.

*(XP:

Oliver: 3225
Fendric: 3125
Raven: 2950
Xiao: 2950
Cylantro: 2925
Nurthk: 2875)*


----------



## dpdx (Jul 24, 2006)

Raven said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Fendric. If it hadn't been for those magnificent beasts, we'd all be dead." He flashes another smile. "Well, you'd all be dead, anyway"
> 
> He casts a weary eye at the newcomer, looking him up and down. "Guess we weren't the only ones who pissed off those birds."



"Yes, I'm sure our presence eight leagues away, across a body of water we had not thought to enter, must have caused those poor creatures such terrible offense that they flew the miles necessary to engage us. Oh, how I hope my protectors did not cause them undue suffering!!" comes Fendric's reply.

Looking off into the distance, Fendric notices the yellow-scarves within several hundred yards away. In case they take any strange action, Fendric keeps an eye on them.

"And how is it that, having inhabited this land for apparently long enough to control it, those gentlemen of the Radiant Light either have not been attacked, or failed to bring notice of said hazards to our attention? 

I should have a word with them when I have regained my strength. 

For now, however, I wish to find shelter, exchange information with this bystander of ours, and sleep. In that exact order, praise the Radiant Light..."

Fendric, lugging his saddlebags and gear for lack of a suitable alternative, stomps away at a movement rate of about eight feet per round.

Hiritus, smiling, remains to chat to Raven.

"So fierce when he's like that..."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2006)

"How do you do Xiao, I am Ulsys." says the newcomer holding out his ahnd to Xiao.

At Raven's comment Ulsys adds "Perhaps, or someone else riled them up and they took it out on whomever they found. I'm Ulsys by the way"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 26, 2006)

Tatlock regards the fall of the last arrowhawk with a certain exhiliration; his mood, however, quickly softens as he sees the body aboard Ulsys' vessel, and is finally flattened by the serious, still somewhat panicked faces of the approaching men in their motley outfits made common by the trailing yellow of their scarves...

The first approaches Fendric, but while his mouth moves for words, he seems unable to find any. The one behind him, a younger man (but with an older man's stubble) steps in front of him to call their need.

"The caves came down, and many are still trapped. I pray ye've magic left in you, healer."

He backpedals slightly, beckoning to follow, while the two trailing behind him begin to make their way back to whatever encampment has fallen.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2006)

Raven looks at Hiritus. "A cave-in. I hate those." "I'll go help dig, you go get Fendric and keep an eye on him."

"Tatlock, bring my mule and then come and help dig."

He then speeds of towards the area disaster at a running pace (if possible)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2006)

Nurthk, also virtually unscathed after the battle, drops his riding gear into the mud without a second thought and makes haste after Raven and the other Yellow Scarves. The half-orc's loping stride say him catch up in short order.

"I had thought they'd have shelter nearby," Nurthk said to Raven, "But I failed to consider the effects of an earthquake upon nearby caves and the like."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 26, 2006)

Ulsys gives a last forlorn glance at the small baot heading out to sea.

"Time to help those that can be helped"  he says to no one in particular and heads off after Raven and Nurthk.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Once healed back up a bit, Cylantro is feeling much better. She grabs her wand and is ready to help in the dispensing of the final arrowhawk. But then she sees that the summoned hippogriffs have things well in hand.

With the last of the enemies at last vanquished, she goes about checking over her things. She glances up at the sky as the wind and rain continue to increase. She puts away her wand and scoops up the now drenched Ginger. She folds the cat up in part of her cloak and pulls the hood of the cloak over her rain drenched head. Then she moves over to Oregano to checks on him. The horse is still a bit startled from the attack and weather. So she strokes the horse on his neck to try to calm him down a bit. The action seems to have some effect as the beast seems a bit calmer.

As the newcomer arrives by boat, she nods to him thinking that perhaps once things are calmed down more she will formally introduce herself. Cylantro appears as a human in her early twenties. She wears gray breeches, a cream shirt, and a brown cloak. Wrapped in the cloak, a calico cat head peeks out at the newcomer. Ginger is curious about the newcomer as well. Cylantro's flame red hair can barely be seen beneath the cloak hood and her amber eyes peer back at Ulsys. Standing near the woman is a brown horse.

As the others start heading toward the caves, Cylantro mounts up on Oregano and starts to follow. "I cannot begin to imagine what I can do. Hmmm. I wonder if a lighting bolt can be used to dig? No, they probably won't let me try that one."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 29, 2006)

The situation appears grim at what remains of the caves. Beneath the loose sheet of rocks and boulders, pieces of furniture and gear can be seen poking through, and among them the limbs of those who tried to flee, but were caught in the mouths of the falling caverns as they collapsed.

In addition to the four who ran to your aid there are six others who remained with the caves to dig. They say some others were unharmed but ran from the area immediately, but estimate that at least a dozen remain trapped in this area. There is no way to be certain what has happened along other parts of the coast.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2006)

Nurthk listens carefully to what they have to say. He looks to Ulsys, Raven, and Tatlock (if he's arrived yet) and wonders if their thoughts are along the same lines, then begins to help clear rubble as he explains his thoughts. Even if they were still somewhat hectic, events had calmed somewhat, and the half-orc had some time to exercise his unusually keen mind.

"Fendric and the others will show up here eventually and then we'll all be giving these guys a hand, and that could take quite some time. On top of that we've lost two horses, meaning myself and Oliver are on foot, which means longer travel times," Nurthk says, carefully freeing a large rock from the cave-in, "Now I'm all for helping them, but if the druid knew the caves and whatnot along these roads were occupied by people sympathetic to us then it's likely he'd have expected us to help them after an earthquake. And do you remember how one of the arrowhawks made a point of finishing Oliver's steed? Considering the way that encounter played out he could be trying to stall us, slow us down. It only makes sense that the arrowhawks attacked a ship as well, if the ship wasn't sunk having it's crew decimated would cripple it's speed. He covered his bases in case we sent the letter by ship but used ourselves as a decoy. All this tells me we're working on a time limit and the time difference between us getting there on horseback and getting there with stragglers on foot is critical. I'd recommend some of us staying here to help, and those capable of haste arrive at our destination as soon as possible. After an effort like that I'd wager it'll be some time before the druid tries to kill us again, if he doesn't simply accept failure with the delivery of the last letter, meaning it'll probably be safe to split the group temporarily."

Nurthk picks another rock free of the rubble, and plods through the mud and rain to plant it with the other rubble that has been cleared thus far.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 31, 2006)

Ulsys pauses in his rock hefting.
"Wait so those arrowhawks weren't just bad luck, they didn't just happen by? Some druid thought I was working with you and torched my ship without knowing me or my business? Boy you guys must have really pissed somebody off. What's so important in that letter that my ship gets burned and these people get crushed to death?" ask Ulsys picking up another rock.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 1, 2006)

[A thousand pardons - I didn't see a subscription update.]



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> The first approaches Fendric, but while his mouth moves for words, he seems unable to find any. The one behind him, a younger man (but with an older man's stubble) steps in front of him to call their need.
> 
> "The caves came down, and many are still trapped. I pray ye've magic left in you, healer."
> 
> He backpedals slightly, beckoning to follow, while the two trailing behind him begin to make their way back to whatever encampment has fallen.



Fendric needs no further prodding, and starts after the man before Hiritus can even steer him in that direction.

"Indeed I have, good sir. Point the way."

As the group gets there, Fendric overhears Nurthk:



			
				Nurthk said:
			
		

> "Fendric and the others will show up here eventually and then we'll all be giving these guys a hand, and that could take quite some time. On top of that we've lost two horses, meaning myself and Oliver are on foot, which means longer travel times."



Hiritus saves Fendric the trouble of interjecting.

"That was Fendric's horse, Nurthk."

Fendric is reaching out to others lost in the rubble, checking for signs of life [_can I take 10 on a Heal check?_] among the cave-in victims, and casting spontaneous Cure Moderates, Cure Lights and Cure Minors to stablize those who do cling to life. This seems to consume him, until:



			
				Ulsys said:
			
		

> Wait: so those arrowhawks weren't just bad luck, they didn't just happen by? Some druid thought I was working with you and torched my ship without knowing me or my business? Boy you guys must have really pissed somebody off. What's so important in that letter that my ship gets burned and these people get crushed to death?




Fendric abruptly gains his feet amongst the rubble, turning to face the mariner directly:
"That certainly is not how I would have chosen to characterize what just happened to those among this entire coast, _Captain_. And while it is true that some random druid of this world seems to have a predilection to this particular group, and it is true that we do carry letters to Tourne, I fail to see how that in and of itself absolves you of your own position as an object of this attack! After all, are you not also a man who wishes peace in this land? Perhaps you dropped hook and line, once, where you should not have? Did you relieve yourself over the side, and upon a nest of aquarians?

Perhaps then, you'll see fit to pardon me while I attend to those whom our band's violent act of walking across the coast might _also_ have endangered. "


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 1, 2006)

"Peace, Fendric" Raven says. "The man just lost his ship and his entire crew, and is now excavating a lot of dead strangers, and quite a few mutilated ones. We just lost some horses. Precious horses, in more then one way, but still horses. We're not to blame if some crazy druid doesn't care who he kills trying to get to us. This is his fault, not ours. But it sure isn't the skipper here who's to blame. The man's just got some questions. We might not answer 'em, but he's entitled to ask 'em."

Raven sighs, and gets ready for another argument with the grumpy priest.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2006)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "That was Fendric's horse, Nurthk."




Nurthk pulls a backpack full of crushed equipment out of the rubble, then clears away a little more in search of the backpack's owner.

"Ah, my apologies, I was hasty and wasn't certain of the details. Nonetheless that's two horses down, and I still insist on whoever's capable to make haste to Tourne. The time we spend here, while beneficial to our colleagues, could be far more hurtful to us and those who depend on us than we know," he insists, "I know it's generally unwise to divide our group, but in this instance we may just have to if we're to make the deliveries in time. I propose myself and whoever else lacks a horse stays here to help, while everyone else makes the delivery to Tourne. We'll catch up once this situation is resolved."

The half-orc pulls a limp and bloody form from the rubble, but being unskilled in the healing arts he delivers the individual gently before Fendric. He looks to the cleric, his eyes asking whether the man was still within the reach of Pelor's blessings.


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

Xiao bows to the leader of the yellow scarfs before proceeding to assist with the evacuation of the dead and wounded from the rubble. Like Nurthk, he delivers any of the wounded he finds to Fendric or anyone else with skills and abilities in healing.

Xiao does his best to follow the conversation as he works. But once again, he is just along for the ride and doesn't really have anything useful to add. He could add that he can travel as fast as a horse, but as he has been doing so for the last few days, Xiao is pretty sure that everyone knows that already.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 2, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Peace, Fendric" Raven says. "The man just lost his ship and his entire crew, and is now excavating a lot of dead strangers, and quite a few mutilated ones. We just lost some horses. Precious horses, in more then one way, but still horses. We're not to blame if some crazy druid doesn't care who he kills trying to get to us. This is his fault, not ours. But it sure isn't the skipper here who's to blame. The man's just got some questions. We might not answer 'em, but he's entitled to ask 'em."
> 
> Raven sighs, and gets ready for another argument with the grumpy priest.



"He can ask them of the druid, when we find him. I am NOT interested."

Fendric then turns around to Nurthk, and runs a hand over the person Nurthk is holding. Sadly, Fendric shakes his head at the gentle half-orc; that one has crossed over, and is hopefully bathing in the Radiant Light.

"We shall all go to Tourne when we have done all we can for these Gentle Servants and Good People of the Radiant Light. For now, we are barely in better traveling shape than these poor souls. When we have finished here, I will have exhausted all but the slightest of healing. I will require rest, and a morsel of food, which I will provide myself. I will not impose a meal upon these people, Pelor Bless Them All."


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> ... I will require rest, and a morsel of food, which I will provide myself. I will not impose a meal upon these people, Pelor Bless Them All."




"Better they offer foods," Xiao mutters under his breath, somewhat shocked at the idea that the people would *not* do so after all the aid Fendric has offered. In the Middle Kingdom, no one would dream of sending a priest away without a warm meal in his belly and a little something to sustain him on his journey. And Xiao's imagination can't even begin to wrap itself around the image of a priest spurning such an offer in favour of his own food.

Well, some of the fat High Priests in the wealthy city temples might, Xiao eventually concludes. Although they don't so much spurn the offer as keep themselves suffciently distanced from common folk that such an situation would never come up.

And then there was the High Priest of Wu Yeun who ...

Xiao scatters the thoughts from his mind with shake of the head. The more you think about things, the more complicated they get, he thinks to himself irritably.

"Xiao will strive more for empty mind," Xiao announces suddenly.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 4, 2006)

"We lost our horses as well," one member of this band near Nurthk offers, "otherwise we'd put them to your service."

After some time, the man who seems to have taken charge -- Benneth, you gather his name to be -- approaches Fendric.

"I think this is everyone who was near the surface," he says, gesturing toward the piles of dead and the rows of wounded. "We'll dig deeper, and some have said they've heard voices behind the rocks. Maybe some of the deep chambers are standing. We'd be obliged to your aid, but it would take some time, and I gather you have places to be."

He puts his hands on his hips, sighing.

"Not much favor to offer you, please pardon, but if you're in need of travel gear..." He nods over to the tiny piles of found goods that have assembled here and there, which represent a wide range of weapons and equipment. "We've found more of that than hands to use it, it seems."

_(To split or not to split the party? Also, Spot, Listen, and Search checks for those who continue on.)_


----------



## dpdx (Aug 5, 2006)

"We have much to do here, As We Look To The Radiant Light that Guides Us, before we even think of continuing on our way, good sir, and those topics can certainly wait until morning. Perhaps we should gather ourselves for a short while before we proceed further?"

Fendric takes some rest next to a pile of gear, where Hiritus quickly joins him. Going through his backpack, he finds a small tied cloth satchel: one of his trail rations. Opening it he finds a hardscrabble but sufficient meal. Hiritus does likewise with his rations, and the two eat in silence, punctuated by the occasional stretching of tired and tightened muscles.

From time to time Fendric hands bits of his meal to those of the natives still working. During one such offer, Fendric raises his arm to reveal a good-sized wound to Hiritus.

"Fendric, you're bleeding!"

"I had not noticed, Hiritus. I will tend to it before I retire for the night."

"Well, you heard the man. See if there are a healer's kit and bandages among that gear."

"May I have a minute, dear Brother?"

"Well, _Fendric of Sesphar_, that depends. If you're going to destroy yourself little by little by working when you should be resting and regaining your damned strength, the answer is NO, your time is up! Otherwise, if you're going to sit there, EAT, and not strain yourself, YES, you may have a minute. 

Fendric, we've just, all of us, been through the Nine Hells. I nearly died out there. Many people already have, and you're going to have to be on the back of my horse until we can find the next town.

So sit down, EAT, REST, and RECOVER."


----------



## doghead (Aug 5, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

Xiao continues to help the others dig for survivors until the party is ready to move on. Or at least, until some decision is made as to who is going where.

[sblock=ooc]I'll leave it up to the others whether or not to split the party.
Spot; Listen (1d20+7=10, 1d20+9=24), no ranks in search.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 5, 2006)

Nurthk runs a hand down his face, partly to clear it of dirt and partly from frustration, "I know I've been wrong before, but if I'm not precious moments are leaking from our grasp. Can we afford to sit still? The most urgent work here is done, the rest will be even more time consuming. I'd leave right now had I a horse, but the druid made a point of killing as many as possible."

He looks around.

"Who is willing to go? And of those staying, who has a horse I can borrow?"

[sblock=ooc]Guilt Puppy, how many days travel to Tourne from the party's current location by horse? And how much longer would it take on foot?[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 5, 2006)

*ooc:*
[sblock]It should be 8 or 9 days on horseback, about 15 on foot.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 7, 2006)

"there are men trapped here under the rock. If we leave now, some of them will die who could have lived. There are men trapped in the cities under siege, who might die if we stay here and help these people. Noone knows, and there is no good choice. But I will help these people here and now, for leaving them behind, trapped in a cave-in, is not something I can do and still look at myself in the mirror. You can have my horse and mule, if you want. I will follow on foot if the rest chooses to leave." Raven says, with a tired voice, before he goes back to the cave-in to help.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 7, 2006)

"My thanks Raven," Nurthk says, with a respectful nod, "I assume by the silence that noone else intends to go?"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 8, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "My thanks Raven," Nurthk says, with a respectful nod, "I assume by the silence that noone else intends to go?"




"I know of no city under seige. I only know that I have no ship, no crew and no way to reach my home. But I have hands that can help and these people I can help are here now, so I shall help them as I can here and now" says Ulsys as he continues hefting rocks.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2006)

(OOC : in the offchance that _continue on _ means continue digging:
Listen, search,spot :21,18,29)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro had tried to help with the excavation, but she quickly found that she was not able to help much. She decided to stand back and let the men do the digging. She tried to help by moving some of the smaller rocks out of the area.

Later she found a relatively dry spot and pulled out her spell book. While she had the time she added a few more spells to it that she had been working up recently. Then she tried to get settled in for the night. Ginger stayed near her mistress the whole time.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 9, 2006)

[_I'm not sure what 'continue on' means, either, but here are the rolls for the Pelorites:_

Fendric: Listen 12, Search 5, Spot 10.
Hiritus: Listen 7, Search 7, Spot 22. 

Fendric's +11 to Heal while he's wearing the Periapt, in case he runs into any survivors.]

Fendric and Hiritus finish their meal and get a brief rest before turning back to the unearthing and tending of wounded. Fendric's previous search of the pile for Healing kits is largely fruitless, but he doesn't appear to need them in tending and stabilizing those lucky enough to survive the cave-in.

Managing to overhear Nurthk's entreaty to proceed, Fendric replies to him:

"Nurthk, the rest of us will proceed on the morrow. And while I have no doubt that you would reach our next city considerably faster alone, it would make me feel better were you at our side as we travelled. It is your choice, of course, but if you do not succeed, the letter is lost.

I would therefore ask you with the utmost respect, and knowing that the choice to proceed ahead is yours alone, to remain with us until we regain ourselves in the morning. I promise it shall not be longer."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 9, 2006)

Nurthk bit his lip for a minute, weighing his choices. Fendric was a wiser man than he would ever be, and tomorrow wasn't too far away, so he decided he could wait that long.

He nodded, "Very well, if you plan on leaving tomorrow I can wait."

Nurthk was still somewhat sore from having Gale almost crush him, so he rested when the others did before continuing to help those caught in and trapped behind the cave-in.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 10, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Nurthk bit his lip for a minute, weighing his choices. Fendric was a wiser man than he would ever be, and tomorrow wasn't too far away, so he decided he could wait that long.
> 
> He nodded, "Very well, if you plan on leaving tomorrow I can wait."
> 
> Nurthk was still somewhat sore from having Gale almost crush him, so he rested when the others did before continuing to help those caught in and trapped behind the cave-in.



Fendric smiles beatifically at Nurthk. "I am certainly obliged to you, my good friend. Tomorrow morning I shall tend to our group, after I have finished my prayers. We deserve at least that much, and I am sure these men would agree."

As Fendric rests, Hiritus is moving rock. While doing this, Hiritus asks the nearest local: "How close are we to one of these rooms?"


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 10, 2006)

Raven stops only to stuff some food in his mouth and wash it down with some water, then he's off to the cave-in again, working as hard as he can.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 10, 2006)

After the meal, Raven is among the first back to work on the excavations. The promise of finding survivors deeper has so far been fruitless, but he keeps an ear open based on what others have heard.

Beyond one section of rock that has caved in, he hears a heavy intermittant thudding, at the pace of slow footsteps. This is followed by voices, calls for help it seem; these seem quieter, or perhaps just more distant. In any case, there is a brief flurry of more booming thuds followed by a loud crash which shakes loose some of the smaller debris at your end of the cave-in. The voices fall silent.


----------



## doghead (Aug 11, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

Xiao contines to work alongside the others, stopping only now and then to grab a bit to eat and something to drink. 

As Nurthk discusses leaving, Xiao decides he will go with his companion. One alone on the roads can be dangerous. But eventually it seems that Nurthk will be staying and that they will all be leaving together in the morning.

Xiao drifts over to where Raven is standing motionless, head cocked to one side, in front of the rockface. Xiao stops a few steps off in order to avoid disturbing Raven's concentration.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 11, 2006)

"OVER HERE. THEY'RE STILL ALIVE"

Raven yells, and starts excavating at the spot where he heard the voices. The suspicious basterd that lurks in the recesses of his brain however makes sure that his twohander rests within easy reach at the side of the cavern.


----------



## doghead (Aug 11, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk.*

Xiao closes the gap between himself and the rock face with a few strides.

"Where is noise?" he asks Raven. Following Raven's direction, Xiao gets to work helping to dig. Or whatever it is that needs doing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 12, 2006)

Nurthk puts the remains of his modest meal aside and leaps up to assist Raven when he gives a yell. He leaves his axe with the rest of his gear as he hurries to dislodge more rubble.

"How can you tell there's survivors nearby?" the half-orc asks as he effortlessly heaves large pieces of debris clear.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 14, 2006)

"Heard some voices cry for help. They're silent now." Raven says between clenched teeth, face red with the effort of levering away a large rock.

"Someone brace this cavern ceiling with wooden poles before we have another cave-in, this time with us in it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 14, 2006)

"Silent? It's a little too soon for them to be that low on air isn't it?" Nurthk asks as he retrieves something to support the ceiling.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2006)

Ulsys has worked and sweated and hefted along with the others. Eating the few bites offered him, but staying silent mostly, perhaps pondering his new predicament.

But he bounces up to gather supports when asked by Raven, toiling alongside the others.


----------



## doghead (Aug 15, 2006)

*Xiao Yu, male human monk*

Xiao works alongside the others to clea the rubble from the cave in and shore up the ceiling. Meanwhile, his mind continues to occupy itself with less useful activities. Like conjuring up images of rock monsters lurking in the shadows, indeed in the rock itself, assuming legend to speak truely. Xiao tries to focus on th ejob at hand. But he keeps a wary eye out never-the-less.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 17, 2006)

As Hiritus assists with getting to the source of the voices, Fendric moves forward when it is deemed safe by the others.

"I will use all of the healing Pelor has granted me, and then use more mundane means," the cleric offers.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2006)

_On the shore:_

Oliver's inert body tensed spasmodically as the blaze of Pelor's healing channeled through Fendric. He gasped awake and stood unsteadily, ears roaring, eyes blinded by a sun that only he had seen. He shook his head, leaning on the arm of someone who'd bent to help, by the smell it had to be Xiao. The outlander just smelled... different. He also smelled blood. And char. Leather. And over it all, the pungent sea. All the scents were so clear. He opened bleary eyes and couldn’t see. Panic flared and faded as shapes began to resolve themselves. Fendric was talking, Oliver could see his lips moving but couldn’t make out the words.

The old man leaned heavily on his helper – it was Xiao and tried to gather his thoughts. It was all a jumble. They were being attacked. The horses were screaming. Oliver had been running. The flying. Then blackness. And then a great white light and a softness, like cool fingers on his forhead. And then burning. There was a new comer. Several. Some of them wore the blasted yellow scarves. And one didn’t. The one without the scarf kept glancing seaward and Oliver found himself scanning the horizon out at sea, as much as could be seen through the driving rain. Nurthk clapped a hand on Oliver’s shoulder and said something encouraging. At least, that’s what the old guy thought it was, he still couldn’t quite hear.

There was some mention of men hurt and shelter. They were moving. Down the beach. With the remaining horses. They were leaving the dead horses behind and… Winkle!

Oliver turned back and stumbled on the rocks as he let go of Xiao’s supporting arm. The owlet was hopping down the beach, fluttering indignantly as it shook itself to shed the rain, but keeping pace with the old man and his escort. He smiled at the bird and turned back to Xiao nodding that he was ready to move on. He looked over his shoulder as the young man guided him carefully over the rocks… they’d gone far enough down the beach, and the rain was strong enough, that all he could make out of the horses were dim humps.

_In the caves:_

Oliver arrives at the cave weak-kneed and exhausted, but shrugs off any encouragement to rest, helping as much as he can. Not with the heavy lifting mind - all he'd be good for is carrying stones - but with shoring up the passages. Well, with directing the efforts. He has a good mechanical mind and the groans of the rocks seemed to make some sort of sense. _I must have hit my head when I fell._

He works with the others for an hour before leaning against a wall, a dirty, tattooed hand pressed to his forehead, and another to his belly. "I don't feel..." with that he slumps to the floor. Winkle flies down from a perch he'd taken and bleeks at the unconscious man. Louder and louder until finally someone hears and takes Oliver away. Winkle buffets the samaritan thoroughly before being driven off. He flaps off to a perch and glowers down at the samaritan and Oliver.

The old man wakes up several hours later to find his companions gathered around in various activities. Some are dozing, studying, eating. They look tired and strained. His own head is throbbing something fierce. Winkle is perched on the handle of a shovel and is peering around the cave, golden eyes wide and unblinking.

He remembers the rushing feeling and blackness coming. He must have fainted. "How many?"  he mutters, wincing as he hitches himself into a sitting position.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 24, 2006)

Fendric looks back at Oliver: "How many what, and since when?"

Hiritus, meanwhile, has become feverish in his attempt to dig toward the voices. "Come on! We can still save them! Fendric, stay close! They may need resuscitation immediately!"

[Will be away from Net access this weekend. Ironic, since I will be at a .Net gathering.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 25, 2006)

The pounding from behind the rocks continues, increasing suddenly in intensity. Stones dislodge from the pile, not merely falling but _flying_ outward, and the sound is enough to make Raven's eyes rattle in their sockets.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 25, 2006)

Raven takes a few paces back, left hand reaching for his twohander


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2006)

"How many live?"

Oliver puts a hand to his forehead. Shouts from one of the dig sites echo off the walls. Winkle flutters and swivels his head around backwards. Grunting and gritting his teeth, Oliver stands and moves off toward the shouting. As an after thought he grabs the shovel that Winkle was perched on. The owl screeches in startlement and flaps to another perch. Darting along from perch to perch, the owl follows Oliver through the small cave system.

OOC: I figure Raven's not alone, so pardon, please, my addition of NPC shouts.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 4, 2006)

"I do not know - at least one, Oliver."

Fendric pushes past Raven's two-hander and moves toward the opening in the rocks.

"Be calm, if you want rescue! We are nearly there, but we cannot extricate you if we are dodging your projectiles!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2006)

"I'm strong, but I doubt I could launch bits of stone like that. I'm getting my axe," Nurthk says, and hurries back down the tunnel to fetch it.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 3, 2006)

"Good idea," replies Hiritus to Nurthk, who stops digging, and reaches for his own longsword.

"I'm just saying, Fendric, that while healing them is honorable, and the result we want, you might not _get_ to-"

"Thank you, yes, Brother, I am not unconscious. Merely tired."

Fendric then steps back, and clasps the silver sun medallion around his neck:

"*You have one Final warning, buried citizens! If you can hear me, speak up! Lest we believe you to have succumbed to undeath, in which case, merely moaning a little will earn you the Enduring Heat of the Radiant Light! I am NOT the servant you truly wish to Test, citizens!*"


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 3, 2006)

A soft moan is heard from the opening. A few rocks scatter, and a hand, bloodied, nails torn, slides into view, trying to get some grip as someone tries to make it out of the hole. 
"Gods.... help us.... Please"
Then, suddenly, it gets yanked away, back into  the darkness.
" No... Nooooooooooooo"
A cry starts and is suddenly halted. A soft, bony cruch can be heard, followed by some slobbering noises.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 3, 2006)

[You weren't kidding you'd take over, were you? You forgot to tell us to roll for initiative!]

Fendric, aghast but lucid, points his free hand toward the hole from which he saw live flesh, his other upon the now-familiar silver sun medallion of his patron deity. His voice slowly builds to a crescendo:

"*Foul servants of undeath, in the name of the Radiant Light most Holy, I command you, BEGONE!*"

[Action: Greater Turning, Sun Domain Power (1/per day). (check: 13, 18) Fendric vaporizes the closest 18 HD worth of undead, of up to and including 9th level (Fendric's level +1) apiece.]

Hiritus attempts to kick in the debris surrounding the hole. He is armed with longsword and shield.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 4, 2006)

With an oath Fenric would like to talk about later, in detail, Raven grabs his twohander and muscles foreward.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 4, 2006)

(and roll for initiative please)


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2006)

Oliver coughs as he aspirates a piece of flying dirt. He manages to squeeze a few words out between hacks, his face turning an alarming shade of red as he holds a thin arm up against the flying debris.

"Oh, sure--"  Hack. "--this warrants anni--"  hack, "--anni--"  HACK! "annihilation."  Wheeze. The old man's eyes are tearing. "But rot-eyed beggars who know too much get coin--" wheeze, "and bless... blessings."

Winkle flutters anxiously with every gout of stone and earth.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2006)

*Round 1*

Cylantro is outside reading her spellbook and needs 4 move actions to get to the scene.
Ulsys has gone back to get some support beams and needs 2 move actions to get to the scene.
Nurthk is getting his axe, needing 3 move actions to get back (1 to get to his axe, one to pick up the axe, and one to get back)
Xiao needs one move action to get to where Raven is standing.
H = Hiritus
F = Fendric
R = Raven
O = Olver

Oh, and, euhm, in case you're wondering, this is about as far as my graphic computer skills go. I'm hopeless, I know.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 5, 2006)

Initiatives: Fendric - 15; Hiritus - 16

[Since Hiritus rolled higher initiative, his action (kicking the pile open) should fire first, with the effect (if any) to open a wider hole. Also, Fendric should be adjacent to Hiritus, since his free hand is at the hole.

Fendric's declared action will stand - Fendric expects that that first passageway is the extent of effect for his Greater Turning, but it should more than take care of whatever made that slobbering noise.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Initiative: 9

Cylantro closes her spellbook and places it in her backpack. Then she grabs her backpack and heads toward the disturbance.

OOC: Single move action at the most.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Nurthk dashes back and picks up his weapon. 

[ooc: using two move actions for weapon retrieval

init: 18]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 14, 2006)

As the hole among the rocks widens, you see a slender shape emerge... what looks, at first glance, like a hand of bone, but which glints too brightly. It pulls back in, but for only a moment. Another loud crash, and a full, tall form extends outward from the stone opening.

It is best described as a skinny metal man, a calamity of bronze rods which twist and hinge about one another in patterns resembling muscle and bone. It stands nine feet tall; its left arm is missing below the elbow; and its face is an eyeless plate, which pivots about the tiny node of its skull. It surveys the situation in a serious of quick, twitching motions, as you react...


----------



## dpdx (Nov 15, 2006)

[_Fine! You spawned it, you fight it, then, Raven! 

Oh. Welcome back, GP!_]

"Citizens! Is this one of yours? It seems to be broken!" Fendric complains, visibly irritated.

Hiritus takes a look at it, not sure what to do.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 15, 2006)

(ooc: No change to Nurthk's actions, he's still making tracks for his steel. Glad to have you back, GP!)


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2006)

"Bugger bugger bugger"

Raven draws his sword, and charges.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2006)

oocattack +26 dmg 12)

(welcome back. tried to run it, but was swamped with work. Was planning on an umber hulk)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 15, 2006)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Citizens! Is this one of yours? It seems to be broken!" Fendric complains, visibly irritated.




Judging by the limp-faced awe of the yellow-scarves, this is not one of theirs.

Raven shows no optimism about the thing's intentions, and the wide arc of his blade collides with its metal frame. There is a loud ringing sound, and a few rods among its chest seem to jumble out of place, but are seen to begin righting themselves almost immediately.

Oliver _(autopilot)_ readies his daggers and moves into position near the thing, while the others rush to the scene or survey the situation. Nurthk gathers his axe. Fendric, at least, knows now that his turn attempt was wholly misplaced. Tatlock, meanwhile, hangs back among the locals, his sling ready but with no line to use it.

The skinny metal man seems almost to hesitate, holding rigidly still for a moment before bursting into action, swinging both its clawlike hand and stub-like arm at Raven with blinding speed. *(Attack 30, damage 13 ; Natural 20 confirm 26, Damage 14 if critical, 6 otherwise)* Afterwards, its body locks quickly back into the same rigid, erect posture it had adopted prior to the strikes.

*Initiative:*
Skinny Metal Man
Nurthk
Hiritus
Fendric
Cylantro
Xiao
Oliver
Raven
Ulsys
Tatlock


_(Nurthk is 45 feet away from the metal man, and has a line to charge to Ravens left. Cylantro is still 90 feet from the scene, and Ulsys is only 15 feet away from the thing. Starting from the thing's broken left arm and continuing in a circle clockwise, the combatants immediately adjacent to the creature are Oliver, Xiao, Raven, Fendric, and Hiritus.

Also, I hope you don't mind if I'm pretty soft about initiative in a one-enemy encounter. I'm using the order above in cases where it's absolutely necessary, but otherwise I'll try to resolve as posted.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 15, 2006)

Nurthk hefts his axe and charges into the melee.

Attack Roll: 18
Damage: 11 (+2 fire)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Eager to try out one of her new spells, the young woman begins waving her arms while speaking the arcane words of power. As she completes the spell, Cylantro starts to fly upward for a few feet before flying toward the combat.

OOC: Casting _fly_; Duration: 6 minutes. Movement: 60 feet total. Fly up for 10 feet (half speed uses 20 feet of movement) then 40 feet toward the combat (normal speed uses 40 feet of movement).


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2006)

*Raven AC 18 Hp 26/57*

Raven feels his ribs crack as the construct slams a fist into his side. He coughs up a wad of blood and mucus, and spits it defiantly into the face of the construct, then attacks again, seemingly unfazed by the rib poking into his lung.

Attack 25, 21, dmg 5,7


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 18, 2006)

Xiao, _(autopilot), seeing Nurthk arrive in need of a space to fight, ducks quickly down and rolls past the enemy into the heart of the cave. The effort is fruitless; Nurthk's attack fails to connect, as do both of Raven's. None are poorly-wielded, but this thing has an uncanny ability for waiting stationary until the last moment, then clearing an intended blow with amazing speed before resuming that same static position.

Meanwhile, Cylantro takes to the air, coming forward to a place about fifty feet away from the creature, and ten feet above the ground.


*Initiative:*
Skinny Metal Man
Hiritus
Fendric
Cylantro
Xiao
Nurthk
Oliver
Raven
Ulsys
Tatlock_


----------



## dpdx (Nov 20, 2006)

As Fendric utters oaths that are in turn not meant for polite company, Hiritus steps forward and swings.

(Attack 16, damage 9).

Fendric, having finished swearing, and stepping back from the mechanical thing, comes upon a plan.

"Perhaps there is a deactivator upon it somewhere?"

Meanwhile, he draws his light flail and shield.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hiritus does not find it any easier than the rest to make contact with his opponent, as Fendric takes a few steps back.

Ulsys advances; Oliver makes a few deft stabs with his knives, but finds only empty air.

Dropping abruptly to one knee, the creature balls up and rolls forward between Raven and Xiao, standing upright again almost too quickly for the movement to be seen. Immediately, it swipes out toward Raven with its good arm. *(Raven: Attack 23, Damage 10)* 

Now that he has it in his sights, Tatlock wastes no time in sending a stone from his sling, _(readied action)_ but he aims low to keep his allies safe, and only kicks up dirt around the thing's metal feet.


*Initiative:*
Skinny Metal Man
Nurthk
Hiritus
Fendric
Cylantro
Xiao
Oliver
Raven
Ulsys
Tatlock


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro flies up and then forward. Then she moves her hands in arcane patterns while speaking the words of power. Three glowing missiles streak from her outstretched hand toward the metal man.

OOC:
Movement Action: 60 feet total. Fly up for 10 feet (half speed uses 20 feet of movement) then 40 feet toward the combat (normal speed uses 40 feet of movement).
Standard Action: Casting _magic missile_: 3d4+3 damage.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 22, 2006)

Nurthk exhaled and focused himself. Now was the time to put into practise something he'd been  testing for a while now. He had to take the pressure off Raven and this was his best bet. Nurthk emitted a low growl and launched an uncharacteristicly reckless series of attack upon the metal man.

[ooc: I'm not entirely sure how far the metal man has moved although it sounds as though it has. Nurthk will take a 5' step if that will bring him into melee, otherwise he'll take a move action and make only his first attack.

+2 if Nurthk is flanking, and +2 if only the first attack applies.

Attack rolls:
1st: to hit - 31; damage - 14 slashing, 4 fire
2nd: to hit - 27; damage - 5 slashing, 1 fire
3rd: to hit - 10; damage - 12 slashing, 4 fire
4th: to hit - 25; damage - 11 slashing, 3 fire]


----------



## dpdx (Nov 23, 2006)

Hiritus, struggling to adhere to his Code that requires he meet all challenges, and protect the weak, strides toward the creature as it passes him, but instead of swinging at it, looks (as Fendric suggested) for anything that might suggest the thing can be deactivated.

[5' Step toward Metal Man, and Spot. Hiritus Spot roll: 19 +2 = 21. Attempting to learn all he can about the machine. Also readying an action to back away from Metal Man should it approach him.]

Fendric, under no such compunction, trusts the actual combat to his companions, and instead, goes into the hole the creature came out of.

[Fendric: full movement action away from the creature and into the hole, towards the source of the screaming that precipitated the thing's arrival. Without a map, it's hard to tell, but I think there's room without getting crushed.]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 23, 2006)

*Raven, AC 18 HP 16/57*

Raven takes another battering strike, this time on his thigh. He hardly remains standing, but focusses on his attacker. He leans his entire weight in his swing, hoping to penetrate the creature's massive armor.

(ooc: Attack +31 dmg 14, +14 dmg 9 (critical confirm :  +31 dmg 6)
(AAAARGL , nat 20 on to hit, nat 20 on confirm against a bloody construct. What a waste of two perfectly good nat 20's. All I did is grab it's attention even more.   )


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hiritus steps in, looking over the creature for some sign of its workings. There is a somewhat triangular, knoblike protrusion on the back of the thing's neck which looks conspicuous -- it rests just between two of its "vertebrae," and has no obvious anatomical significance.

Heading into the cave, Fendric finds the bodies of two men, apparently bludgeoned to death, resting against a wall about 60 feet in. Throughout the cave itself there is a great mess of overturned racks, shelves, equipment strewn about... Several passageways have been closed off by debris.

Cylantro's _missile_ strikes the target, but it seems to take no notice.

Meanwhile, Raven's blade hits the creature hard. It reels from the waist up, but its legs remain firmly planted to the ground.

Nurthk steps back, waiting for the right opportunity, then lets loose with his assault. The first two blows connect, putting a number of rods and joints noticeably out of place. _(Gave him the flanking bonus, as well as Raven, since there are enough movement options between the two of them that it seems sensible.)_

Oliver attacks with his blades, but the thing evades deftly. Xiao slides a kick in toward the legs, attempting to bring the thing down, but the thing simply steps over the strike with an uncanny fluidity. Tatlock sends another sling bullet into the dirt.

The metal man swings at Raven twice more. *(Attack 14, Damage 10; Attack 21, Damage 4)*


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 23, 2006)

*Raven, AC 18, HP 12/57*

Raven evades one blow, but is too slow to dodge the afterswing. Still, he evades most of the damage.

Without wasting too much breath with warcries he smashes down on his opponent with his twohander, hoping to bring it down before it can land another blow.

( Attack 32, dmg 9, attack 13, dmg 9 (flanking allready calculated, and yes, another critical hit  attack 28 dmg 14  )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 24, 2006)

Nurthk growled and flecks of spit flew from his mouth. He said something incoherent in orcish before continuing swinging.

[ooc:Attack rolls:
1st: to hit - 16; damage - 13 slashing, 6 fire
2nd: to hit - 19; damage - 14 slashing, 6 fire
3rd: to hit - 27; damage - 6 slashing, 3 fire
4th: to hit - 19; damage - 7 slashing, 4 fire]


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2006)

OOC: Sorry so late...

Oliver's shoulders slump at the sight of the strange automaton. As he and the others dodge and weave trying - some unsuccessfully - he wracks his brain for some clue of what the thing is. "Get back you slack-wits! What in the Ninety-Nine Hells do you think you're doing?"

OOC: Oliver was eschewing his blades for the handy shovel. I don't have Ollie's sheet on me, but he's got most all of the Knowledge skills with a bonus of +4. Here's a selection of rolls.
K: Arcana = 6+4 = 10
K: Dungeoneering = 14+4 = 18
K: Nature = 7+11= 11
K: The Planes = 15+4 = 19


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 30, 2006)

Raven and Nurthk both land blows against the creature. At this point the thing is recognizably bent out of shape, and its movements have an ever more exaggerated character to them.

Oliver, racking his memory, can find no stories of such a creature. He's heard of animated metal before, true, but never of such speed...

The thing swings twice again at Raven. *(Attack 22, Damage 10; Attack 11, Damage 4)*


----------



## dpdx (Dec 1, 2006)

Hiritus lunges toward the thing's back with his longsword, to try and flick at the protruding knob upon it (an almost hopeless proposition, but one that he rolls an attack of 16 to, nonetheless).

Fendric looks back to see that the rest of the party is making some progress against the thing. Noting things in the cavern complex that he'd like to make a more thorough review of after the battle is concluded, he moves carefully back toward the rest of the party.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 1, 2006)

*Rave, HP 2/57, AC18*

Raven takes another hit in the side, the allready broken rib doing more damage to his lungs. Blood starts to trickle from the side of his mouth, and his vision is going dim.
He strikes again at the construct, but he is rapidly losing his strength.


(OOC : attack 23 dmg 11 attack 22 dmg 8
C'mon festy don't screw up your roll like I did mine   )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 1, 2006)

[ooc: I can't guarantee anything.  ]

Nurthk snarls like some kind of predator as his axes whirl streaks of flame around him in the air. The blades whip and lash cruel arcs as they strike sparks off the contructs metal hide.

[ooc: Attack Rolls
1st: to hit - 26 ; damage - 13 slashing, 5 fire
2nd: to hit - 19 ; damage - 14 slashing, 6 fire
3rd: to hit - 25 ; damage - 11 slashing, 6 fire
4th: to hit - 22 ; damage - 8 slashing, 1 fire]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 1, 2006)

Nurthk makes contact with his enemy, but nothing solid -- the twirling blades merely graze across the slick metal surfaces, knocking nothing out of place.

Hiritus has arguably less success with his sword, finding air, but also some insight: The thing takes special care to avoid the blow, bowing downwards in one quick reflex.

As Fendric returns, he sees that Xiao has recognized Hiritus' find. The monk leaps forward while the thing is still in its bow, straddling its back. Grasping its shoulders, he fights to stay on as it lunges quickly upright, and despite the thing's sudden and abrupt movements he somehow succeeds.

With the thing's focus shifted toward Xiao, Raven finds it almost easy to lay two strong shots across its torso. It is enough: Folding at its now grossly distorted midsection, the metal man cannot support Xiao's weight (or perhaps even its own) and ends up in a heap on the ground, its legs and upper torso still recognizable, but everything in between a writhing mass of misplaced rods, still bending at their joints, trying to sort themselves into some meaningful arrangement...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 2, 2006)

The construct was still moving so Nurthk lifted his axe, then looking at Xiao he lowered not wanting to accidently hit him, then he lifted it again as the construct moved more. This went on a couple more times until Nurthk calmed down, his rage lost while trying to think. Placing his doubleaxe down he leaned on it as he started panting from his previous physical exertion.

"What-" he wheezed, "-now?"

He eyed off the construct warily as it tried to move.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 4, 2006)

Raven coughs up another wad of blood. He walks over to the construct and kicks it a few times for good measure.

"I hate constructs. More like hammering at the forge then fighting."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

A bit miffed that her spell had no appreciable effect on the contruct, Cylantro quickly shakes off the feeling and continues to fly above the area enjoying her new spell. She is careful not to fly too high, as she is not quite sure exactly how long it will last. That's the problem with new spells with durations. You never know exactly how long they will last.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 5, 2006)

"Glory to the Radiant Light! May we _rest_ now!?"

Fendric, visibly irritated that he had no more healing for his companions after spending it mainly in vain upon the yellow scarf community, moves quickly to first Raven, then Nurthk and the others, stabilizing and binding wounds as much as he can (+11 to Heal, taking 20 on Raven and Nurthk, taking 10 on the others). 

As he works on his party, Fendric is still venting his spleen at the yellow-scarves:

"At least two others of yours are dead back there, yes! Do you have no one who can explain to us where something like that had come from? I am tending to my party, and then I am _retired_ for the night! You don't need me to carry away your dead!"

Hiritus dusts himself off, a little sheepish that not only was his attempt to deactivate the thing unsuccessful, but also that he had failed to land a blow. He reconciles his conscience with the fact that something would have to be sentient to issue or accept an honorable challenge. One cannot tilt at golems or windmills, he figures. As he makes sense of his world, he ventures into the cave with a few of the yellow-scarves, content to offer assistance.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2006)

Oliver slowly lowers the shovel he'd brandished with a white-knuckled grip. He hunched down to examine the metal thing as Fendric grumpily saw to fresh wounds. The priest was tired and taking it out on the yellow-scarves. Oliver would smooth things over after Fendric retired. Cylantro floated above, and Winkle squawked at her indignantly. He spared a glance for Nurthk and Raven, hoping the two would be okay through the night. The bloody gobs that Raven was coughing up weren't promising.

Oliver himself was weary to the bone, something broken deep inside him. After... At the confrontation on the beach. Something wasn't right. Like the shimmering wreck before the beleaguered group, twitching into stillness. 

"You there. Shut your gob and grab a shovel, I'm going to take a closer look at this thing."  

Oliver called over some of the other young men to watch over the construct as he examined it, making sure they were armed with shovels and lengths of clubbing wood in case it moved again. Keyed up as they were, Oliver was very careful to not move suddenly. He warily lifted each limb in turn marveling at the cleverness of the craftsmanship and wondering who would make such a thing and to what purpose. He carefully avoided the knob at the base of its neck, fearing that even damaged the thing could reactivate and lay into them again.

_There's always a smith's mark... Where is it? _ He searches the creature head to foot, trying to find some sign of origin or manufacture.

OOC: Again, no sheet. Can't seem to find it.  :\ But I remember maxing out Search. 
Search: 13 + 12 = 25


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 12, 2006)

The yellow-scarves are cautious about approaching the cave; they seem at least as astonished by the metal arrival as your party, perhaps even moreso. After all, it's shown up in their home.

Oliver, meanwhile, finds what appears to be the insignia of the thing's maker low down on the knob Hiritus first noted. It is the shape of a "t", split with a line down the center and flanked by two diamond-shaped pock marks on each of the lower quadrants. It is not one that he recognizes. _(I rolled Oli's knowledge: arcana check, but if anyone else has the skill, feel free to roll as well.)_

A few yards away, Tatlock begins to edge his way back amongst the group. Abruptly, the metal thing sits upright and flails with its shoulders, but it has not made sense enough of its arms again just yet to strike. It is enough to drop Tat from his feet with alarm, however.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 12, 2006)

Nurthk hasn't quite yet caught his breath, and his expression sours as the construct starts moving.

"For the duty of Cuthbert!" he says in exasperation, "Is there a way to stop this thing or must we simply beat it as long as we wish to remain here?"


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 12, 2006)

Raven painfully crawl back to his feet, using his sword more for support then to make a threathening gesture.

"Farlanghs testicles.. This will hurt."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Oliver, meanwhile, finds what appears to be the insignia of the thing's maker low down on the knob Hiritus first noted. It is the shape of a "t", split with a line down the center and flanked by two diamond-shaped pock marks on each of the lower quadrants. It is not one that he recognizes. _(I rolled Oli's knowledge: arcana check, but if anyone else has the skill, feel free to roll as well.)_




Seeing Oliver examining the symbol on the metal man. So, she decides to land and see if she recognizes it.

OOC: Knowledge (arcana) 27


----------



## dpdx (Dec 14, 2006)

As Hiritus continues to help the yellow-scarves with their somber deed, Fendric is in the midst of a hissy fit the likes of which the highest Diplomacy check would barely temper.

"May the Light Most Radiant, Sear It Into Your Feeble Brains Like a Roasted Rabbit upon an Open Spit, will everyone Please! go topside once the dead are ported! Unless someone with a particularly sharp axe would like to sever that... Metalman  from its head and destructive limbs, I am NOT remaining down in this Pit Mine with this, this... thrice-cursed abomination of the _Dwem_ most foul!"

Glowering and hurling epithets in Elven, Fendric starts the procession to the surface.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 14, 2006)

Cylantro recognizes the insignia, but it's a bit of an esoteric one. It belongs to the renowned artificer Armot Thelen, who served the kingship of Tourne some 400 years ago.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 15, 2006)

Raven looks around, and seeing noone come to aid he shrugs and staggers to the metal man, chopping down with his sword with all his might, but stumbles and allmost slips, only now realising he is leaving a trail of red bootprints.

OOC : attack 13 dmg 10, attack 10 dmg 14


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2006)

Nurthk brings up his axe.

"Hold up, Raven. You've done more than your share. Sit this one out," he says, stepping over and laying one of the axe heads into the machine.

[ooc: Attack Roll:
to hit - 18 ; damage - 6 slashing, 4 fire /ooc]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 15, 2006)

It turns out to be a fairly trivial matter to send the thing back into its heap; but still it does remain moving, trying to form itself again.

Meanwhile, the scarves search the cave for more survivors, but find none. After a short time, though, one does come jogging back with news.

"There's a tunnel in the rock that I haven't seen before... I mean, a man-made one. Back there," he gestures, "just around the bend. It must have been sealed off, before the earthquake..."

(Also, *XP:

Raven 1200
Nurthk 700
Cyl 550
Fendric 650
Oliver 650
Xiao 100*)


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 16, 2006)

When the thing stops moving, Raven takes a pickaxe to it, seperating it in several pieces, and throwing them in seperate places, a few in the sea, a few in a crevice, and he tosses a few in differen corners of the cave, rolling a few large stones on them.

"Whatever is in those caves, it'll have to wait till the morning. I don't know about the lot of you, but I don't fancy getting jumped in my sleep by one of those things, so I'll go camping outside."

Raven exits the cave, and finds a sheltered space a bit higher, somewhere where you can watch the surroundings should any of those walking nightmares return.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2006)

"If it's still raining you won't want to sleep outside with those injuries," Nurthk said after heping Raven dismantle the contruct, "See if Hiritus or... well, Fendric may not be in the mood to look at injuries at present. I'll check anyway."

Nurthk trots over to where Fendric is having his rant.

"Fendric, Raven needs looking to," he says.

After Fendric gets the message Nurthk goes outside, looking around to see if it's still raining and whether it would be too damp out to comfortably camp.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 17, 2006)

[_Fendric was actually having his rant inside the cave, where the most yellow-scarves could be chastised. But no matter._ ]

Fendric looks up at Nurthk. "I am out of healing, and I have already treated that wound! Tell me he did not-"

The cleric notes that Nurthk is not in a position to argue on behalf of Raven's inability to leave grievous injuries unexacerbated.

"Very well."

He stands up, and follows Nurthk back down to where the metal man is twitching about. Seeing Raven, he walks up to where the woodsman has staked out his excellent vantage point.

[Another take 20 Heal check for Raven, which should be sufficient for Fendric to give him a stern talking-to, if he wanted to.]

"Is everything all right? Excellent. Now you must rest, and I too must rest, or I cannot HEAL anyone to full health in the morning. Do not reinjure yourself tonight. Hiritus and I both are out of healing."

This last sentence seems to remind him of something, and Fendric looks at Raven again.

"Thank you for forcibly deactivating the vexing metal man, and for taking the brunt of its punishment. I still do not understand how a group that seemed to have no problem accosting us would fail to defend itself against that infernal machine, but of such details are heroes made. You did very well."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2006)

(ooc: Oops, I'll fix that.  )


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 17, 2006)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "Thank you for forcibly deactivating the vexing metal man, and for taking the brunt of its punishment. I still do not understand how a group that seemed to have no problem accosting us would fail to defend itself against that infernal machine, but of such details are heroes made. You did very well."




"naah, I was too bloody worried that it might get to the rest of the group, since I was about the only one that didn't get hurt earlier today. All I did there was fire a bunch of arrows. Either way, let's get some sleep, I'd rather pitch a tent outside then stay in here."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

*Examining the contruct:*

Cylantro scraches her head. "Hmmm. This is odd. The symbol on that thing is from the renowned artificer Armot Thelen. He served the kingship of Tourne about 400 years ago." She pauses as if in deep thought. "That thing must be really old."

*At the mention of sleeping:*

"When we are ready to sleep, I have a new spell prepared I wish to try out."

OOC: When ready, she'll cast: _Tiny Hut_; Effect: 20 ft. sphere centered on her; Duration: 12 hours [D].


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 18, 2006)

Raven finds separating the pieces of the thing harder than he'd imagined. After enough effort to ruin the pickaxe, the metal man has been bent out of shape enough to become an unrecognizable mass, but this still moves, apparently still trying to find its natural shape.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 19, 2006)

Cylantro said:
			
		

> "When we are ready to sleep, I have a new spell prepared I wish to try out."



Hiritus, having done all he can (or wishes to) for the scarves, returns just in time to hear this comment. Summoning the extent of his intelligence, he replies to the sorceress:

"Oh, Fendric can't be put to sleep magically, and besides, we've all worked hard enough we probably don't need to have _that_ cast on us today, anyway. But thanks for offering!"


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2006)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Raven finds separating the pieces of the thing harder than he'd imagined. After enough effort to ruin the pickaxe, the metal man has been bent out of shape enough to become an unrecognizable mass, but this still moves, apparently still trying to find its natural shape.





"Bugger. Is there an off-switch on this thing? Let's get it outside, see if it keeps reforming when it's away from this cave."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 19, 2006)

Dragging the thing outside and about has no noticable effect on either its desire or capacity to reform.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> Hiritus, having done all he can (or wishes to) for the scarves, returns just in time to hear this comment. Summoning the extent of his intelligence, he replies to the sorceress:
> 
> "Oh, Fendric can't be put to sleep magically, and besides, we've all worked hard enough we probably don't need to have _that_ cast on us today, anyway. But thanks for offering!"




"I apologize for the misunderstanding. It is a spell that will create a magical shelter of sorts. It will protect us from the weather."

OOC: Planned on casting it outside. It is supposed to hold the caster plus 9 medium sized individuals.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 20, 2006)

[She better be smiling. ]

Hiritus, visibly chagrined to have made such a mistake, follows Cylantro's apology with his own.

"No, that was my fault, Cylantro. I'm sorry I misunderstood you."

Fendric, topside when Raven brings the metal man out, smiles.

"Splendid idea! Though you shouldn't exert yourself like that until I can heal you, really, Raven. You were going to pitch that thing down the cliff and into the surf, yes?"


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 20, 2006)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [She better be smiling. ]
> 
> Hiritus, visibly chagrined to have made such a mistake, follows Cylantro's apology with his own.
> 
> ...




"Euuhm, well, if you want a dripping wet pissed of construct pounding at our door in the middle of the night, that would do the trick.
I have no clue whatsoever on how to deal with that thing. Toss it down a crevice and put as much boulders between that thing and us, and maybe check out the rest of the cave in the morning to see if there's an 'off' switch somewhere in those ruins? We can't let it roam the countryside, that's for sure."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2006)

"Hey Cylantro, where was that symbol on this thing you were talking about? Four hundred and something years old?" Nurthk asks, studying the mess of metal as it tries to rearrange itself into a functional form.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Cylantro : Female Human*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Hey Cylantro, where was that symbol on this thing you were talking about? Four hundred and something years old?" Nurthk asks, studying the mess of metal as it tries to rearrange itself into a functional form.




Cylantro points out the insignia low down on the knob Hiritus first noted. It is the shape of a "t", split with a line down the center and flanked by two diamond-shaped pock marks on each of the lower quadrants. "There!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2006)

"Cheers," Nurthk thanks his learned colleague and proceeds to yank and twist at the knob, trying to pry it loose.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 22, 2006)

The knob doesn't seem willing to move... There is just the _slightest_ bit of give when you turn it counter-clockwise, but beyond that, it seems firmly attached to the thing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 22, 2006)

Nurthk begins focusing his efforts on trying to turn the knob counter-clockwise.

"So Raven, I heard them discussing the little symbol on this knob here and I came up with an idea," he begins explaining.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 22, 2006)

Raven sits next to Nurthk with a big hammer in his hand.

DOIINGGG

"Sure you do"


DOIINGG


"This better work"


DOIINGG

"'cause I don't fancy"

DOIINGG

"Sitting out here all night"

DOIINGG


"Smashing this awfull goddamn piece of"

DOIINGG

"metal crap to bits"

DOIINGG

"And watch it build itself up again."

DOIINGG

"Tatlock" He yells.

DOIINGG

"Remember how I told you about excercising."

DOIINGG

"to get some muscle on your frame?"

DOIINGG

"Well tonight is your lucky night."

DOIINGG

"Here you go, keep hitting it untill it stops reassembling."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 27, 2006)

No amount of force Nurthk can muster seems to get the knob to turn substantially. Raven's repeated hammerings, however, do achieve the intended effect of keeping the thing out of operation.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 2, 2007)

Fendric, wishing he had a _Silence_ handy for Raven's hammering, studies the metal man for the first time.

"Perhaps a cr- PERHAPS A CROWBAR WOULD DISLODGE THAT METAL NUBBIN. IF ONE COULD PRY IT AWA- RAVEN! WERE YOU PLANNING ON SLEEPING ANYTIME SOON? SHALL WE LET THE OTHERS HANDLE DISASSEMBLY?

The cleric looks hopeful. 

Meanwhile, Hiritus follows any scarves who've moved to investigate the tunnel on foot, in hopes that he might convince them to seal it for now, until the morning.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2007)

Oliver mulls over the name that Cylantro dredged up out of her thrice-cursed wizard's brain and eventually resigns himself to sleep on it, hoping for insight in dreams or reflection come the morning. He staggers as his blood cools and the aches of a tired old man settle in to his joints. He winces with every blow of Raven's axe. 

He shouts 'Stop!' or something like it in every language he knows, which is most languages spoken by any group of folk large enough to have anything resembling civilization.

Not really expecting that to work he starts on another tack, "Let me see what I can do by way of preoccupying our dynamo friend here."

He'd never seen the like of such a mechanism - creature? For it seemed to have the will of a living thing - before. He sets to work, rubbing his eyes and identifies several parts with roughly the same mass. He taps several stout Yellow Scarves and Tatlock for the dubious honor of holding these parts. He instructs them to stand equadistant from one another in a circle around the main wreck of the mechanical creature. "Hold tight, lads. Raven! RAVEN! Hold off." He observes the behavior of the parts, which one tugs the most or first and also the behavior of the central trunk of the thing as well.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2007)

Nurthk eventually gives up after he thinks he has pulled a muscle in his arm.

"Well, so much for a trophy," he says with a shrug and wanders off to find a place to sleep, leaving Oliver to mess with the machine.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2007)

Oliver's plan seems to work, after a few natural advancements in technique; for one, the twisting metal seems destined to pinch and potentially rend off fingers, but pressing a few sticks down onto it in the right places has the same effect. The scarves work in shifts, and seem relatively adept at the task: Only twice are you woken in the night by the loud hammering of their work to beat it back out of shape after having lost control of it.

Come morning, the thing has shown no sign of slowing down in its efforts. Tatlock seems exhausted by his part in the process, but makes no complaint about it. As the sun rises, you have the opportunity to note with certainty that your travel has become more northward than westward as you make your way around the sea.

_(OOC: Game is four years old today. Happy birthday game!)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 4, 2007)

[_Awesome. Congrats, everybody, and thank you, GP, for the best PbP I've ever had the pleasure to be a part of. _]

Fendric enjoys an elven reverie, and seems thankful that his half-elven blood affords him the opportunity. As Hiritus slumbers on, the cleric tends to his prayers.

Fendric's re-entrance coincides with Hiritus' awakening, and as the scarves and others rise, Fendric looks for his companions.

[_This is the first time in a while, anyway, that anyone in the party went to sleep with any damage yet unhealed, but I've checked with my CRB 3.5, and the normal rule is 1 HP for each level for a full night of rest. I believe that puts Fendric at full health in the morning, and Hiritus as well. _]


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 4, 2007)

Raven wakes up sore as hell, and more then a little grouchy. While his breathing no longer has a bubly rasp to it, he still starts the day by coughing like a madman and holding his sides 'till the pain stops (woohoo 9/57 hitpoints). He takes his anger out on the metal thing, giving it a few good kicks to enlighten his foul mood.

"Allright. Let's find the controller for this thing. Tatlock, go get some sleep."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2007)

Nurthk wakes bright and early, and sorts through his equipment to see what is still intact since the particularly chaotic fight with the thunder birds. He wanders off for a time to gather some breakfast, but after eating spends a lot of time considering what to do with Gale's riding gear. He eventually decides to leave the decision until later and helps the others with the dilemna of the construct.

"I remember last night someone suggested we dump it in the ocean," he says, "Perhaps we could try that, let the saltwater deal with it."

Nurthk's ulterior motive was that he hoped to find his hat, slim as the odds were, while hanging around the water's edge.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 5, 2007)

Before Raven can exert himself any more against the metal man, Fendric marches right up to him and grabbing his arm, casts furiously.

[_Cure Critical Wounds_ on Raven: 40 HP healed.]

After doing so, he turns to Nurthk, and asks:

"My friend, are you in need of any healing? I should think you might still be injured. 

And by the way, yes, it was I who suggested the sea deal with that... thing. However, our woodsman felt that leaving that thing alone in the ocean might actually help it to recover."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 5, 2007)

Nurthk looks closely at the construct, "Maybe you're right, it's not as though I know much about these things.

"I'm more or less fine, Fendric, but thanks for the offer. I must have had a stroke of strange luck yesterday, because the worst injury I received was the bruising from being thrown down a slick sloped and almost being crushed under my horse. Everything cleared up overnight. An unusual turn of events for me since I like being in the thick of things."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 5, 2007)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Before Raven can exert himself any more against the metal man, Fendric marches right up to him and grabbing his arm, casts furiously.
> 
> [_Cure Critical Wounds_ on Raven: 40 HP healed.]
> 
> ...





"Thanks, Fendric. That feels a lot better." Raven says. "And no, my thoughts went more like : if we leave it in the sea it will eventually repair itself. We will probably be long gone, but it'll still try to get on land and return here, killing everyone in it's path, be they fishermen, merchants, miners, women or children. That was what I was trying to avoid."

"Anyway, tea's ready, we've got some bread, and there's still some stew left. The faster we've found a way to disable that thing, the faster we can get out of here."

He checks his sword for damage after the fight, then selects a string and strings his bow.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 6, 2007)

Raven said:
			
		

> "Thanks, Fendric. That feels a lot better." Raven says. "And no, my thoughts went more like : if we leave it in the sea it will eventually repair itself. We will probably be long gone, but it'll still try to get on land and return here, killing everyone in it's path, be they fishermen, merchants, miners, women or children. That was what I was trying to avoid."
> 
> "Anyway, tea's ready, we've got some bread, and there's still some stew left. The faster we've found a way to disable that thing, the faster we can get out of here."





			
				Nurthk said:
			
		

> "Maybe you're right, it's not as though I know much about these things.
> 
> "I'm more or less fine, Fendric, but thanks for the offer. I must have had a stroke of strange luck yesterday, because the worst injury I received was the bruising from being thrown down a slick sloped and almost being crushed under my horse. Everything cleared up overnight. An unusual turn of events for me since I like being in the thick of things."



"Then you may or may not appreciate when I say this, my dear friends, but our hosts found a tunnel going further back, or so Hiritus tells me. That thing came from there, most assuredly, and we are mostly recovered from the events of yesterday, and at full spell complements, Radiant Light Be Praised."

Hiritus, drawn by the smell of breakfast, most likely, chimes in.

"That's right - we can pound on that thing some more, probably to no avail, or we can take the tunnel back and maybe shut it off at the source. I haven't gone caving... ever."

Hiritus stops talking long enough to notice that Raven is still bleeding.

"Shall I?" he asks Raven.

Before Raven can respond, Fendric interjects. "No, brother, I shall finish." 

[_Fendric casts Cure Light Wounds on Raven for exactly 8 hp - whew!_]

"So," continues Hiritus as he noshes on one of his last pieces of bread, "Tourne, or go down?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2007)

"If anyone remembers what I was saying yesterday I believe we have a time limit in getting to Tourne. Getting there and finishing our task would make me feel much better about returning and checking the caves. If the metal man seems to be a greater concern then we go into the deeper sections of the cave and put off the letter," Nurthk was curious to see people's decisions.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 6, 2007)

"I'll take you all cavin'. you'll love it, especially when you run out of torches, get lost, follow sounds whitch you think is metalsmithing but turns out to be a battle between Dwarven berserkers and a bunch of gnolls. Took those stumpies two friggin months before they decided that I was actually helping them when i took out the gnoll chief with an arrow through the eye, not robbing them of gloriouos combat."
He smiles.
"But that's a story for another time. I say we go to the cave, turn off this monstrosity before it tries to break my ribs again, and then continue on with the letters."


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2007)

Morning brings stiff joints and sore muscles to Oliver. He shuffles out of the magic shelter that Cylantro provided, grumbling thanks. 

He finds the Yellow Scarves still at the work of keeping the contraption stymied. Eventually the others converge on the strange scene. He watches for a while, shakes his head, "As curious as I am about this... automaton, the letters entrusted to Fendric are his business and, by extension, our business. Or mine, at least," He pauses and clears his throat, "I won't speak for the rest of you. I think we could stand to experiment a bit with the automaton, see if we can disable it without seeking out more trouble." He looks pointedly at Raven, bushy eyebrows drawn together, somehow looking more stately than the day before. But still cantankerous.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 11, 2007)

"I do not wish to remain here a Light's Whisper longer than I already have," pronounces Fendric as he tends to wounded of his own party. 

"Whether that is enough to overcome our morbid fascination with protecting a group of my fellow sun-worshippers that have proven themselves mostly self-sufficient is another question. I certainly would not suspect that this is the last and only abomination of the dwem, but it must rest upon our gracious hosts ultimately to deal with it and all subsequent: we cannot remain here indefinitely, so the weaning must perhaps start now."

Hiritus swallows a small bite of tack, but says nothing. Fendric notices this.

"Shall I presume that you are of the subterranean opinion, Brother?"

"Subtewha-? Oh. Well, it's only that something like that golem could only have been made at a forge, right? If we found that forge, it might have weapons that we could use... But Tourne's fine with me, too."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 22, 2007)

For the most part, the scarves hang back as you deliberate, busy with the task of rebuilding what they can, performing rites for the dead, and simply trying to determine what _their_ plan of action is, at this point. Eventually, one man does stop forward to interrupt you -- an older fellow, compared to the bulk of this clan, but with no apparent role of leadership beyond that -- and to offer his own advice.

"Thanks on all you, and no doubt. But if your talk is what I'm hearing, there's no need for it. Go where there you're needed; our troubles can be ours, and they'll be handled. When everyone's well and rested, _we'll_ check in the hole, and if there's another rod-man, we'll have numbers on it. As for this one..." He looks back at the group still stationed there, knocking the thing around at regular intervals. "If that's the only way we can find to handle it, well, that's what we'll keep on doing. But we've some smarts among us, too, and I give us a fair draw at figuring something better."

_(By the way, last I counted, everyone but Raven was wearing a scarf. Let me know if and/or when this ceases to be the case.)_


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 22, 2007)

Raven listens to the man. "Fair enough." He says and turns to the other. '"If they wanna handle it, fine."


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2007)

"I'd counsel against going deeper into the cave. Rested or otherwise." He shrugs, "But you do seem to have that thing well in hand." He looks over at the young men who have devised a crude set of rules and points as they bat the automaton carcass around.

"Thanks, lads, for the shelter. And the supplies before." He turns to trudge out of the cave and calls over his shoulder, "Don't take any wooden ducats." 

On an impulse, he holds out his arm at Winkle who blinks impassively, ostentatiously settling feathers on his gleaming white chest before hopping, with a flare of wings, onto the old man's arm. The bird's weight quickly tires the old man's arm and with some fluttering - and a lot of muttering - the bird settles onto Oliver's shoulder.

Outside he squints into the glare of the sun. Whistler ambles over, cropping vainly at the tough sea grass. Oliver pats the horse and gives Bastrop's ears a rub. He takes a deep breath, smelling the surf. The surf that tried to kill them. He looks up the rocky slope. 

"I don't know about you lot, but I'm getting well above the tide."


----------



## dpdx (Jan 24, 2007)

Fendric and Hiritus say their goodbyes to the scarves, and congregate with the rest of the party.

"We are resolved, then. We shall make our excursion to Tourne to deliver these last two letters, and then we shall be free from obligation. Alas, I suspect we will have our hands full at that time with whatever the delivery of these letters will have wrought."

[_They're both wearing a yellow scarf, and expecting to head to Tourne._]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 26, 2007)

Nurthk seems satisfied at the decision to press on.

"The going may be a little slow, I lack enough coin to replace Gale," he explains.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 26, 2007)

"Raven, to Nurthk" Raven instructs his raven as he rides forward to scout the way ahead.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 27, 2007)

Hiritus, with Fendric also mounted aboard Justice, mentions:

"Remember Redrick said we shouldn't wear the scarves once we crossed into Tourne? I wonder if they've been fighting a border war with them."

Fendric, seething behind Hiritus, mutters:

"Remember also that whatever summoned those things at us this last day, lies in this direction as well, may the Radiant Light Burn the Breath from its Bosom!"


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2007)

Oliver looks down from the top of the cliff at the mounded rocks below. Gulls spar and cry at one another, trying to get at the dead flesh beneath the stones. He grits his teeth at the skittering creatures darting in and out of the voids between the stones. Crabs. He looks at Nurthk sadly, "I don't weigh much, you can ride with me and Whistler. I think we might both have to pack our armor onto Bastrop. Might not be the best idea." He clears his throat and scratches at his temple. 

"Fendric," Oliver grates, "We're headed north."  He emphasizes the direction with a thrust of his chin, "Those arrowhawks came from out over the water." He points off east.

"Has the Radiant Light revealed something to that you haven't shared?"


----------



## dpdx (Jan 29, 2007)

"Oliver..."

Hiritus accompanies his remark with a sideward glance. Fendric seems not to hear.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 29, 2007)

Heading north, the first's day's travel passes without incident, and so too does much of the second. As the sky begins to redden with evening, however, you sight a trio of riders cutting across the road. All three are dressed in kind, dark brown, well fit cloth underneath a heavy armor made from ruddy leather, bearing the golden tower (or, in this case, yellow) on both chest and shield. It is the mark of Tourne.

They stop, apparently sighting you as well. The two in the lead march forward a few paces, heads cocked; the third stays in place, only turning his horse sideways, keeping his head trained in your direction.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2007)

Sparky said:
			
		

> He looks at Nurthk sadly, "I don't weigh much, you can ride with me and Whistler. I think we might both have to pack our armor onto Bastrop. Might not be the best idea."




Nurthk follows Oliver's gaze to the rocks below. Gale was the second of three animals he had gotten killed since the journey's beginning. They weren't just any animals, but ones that had trusted him. It felt bad, and he couldn't help remembering the failed rescue.

Before he had the chance to ask himself any bothersome questions he responded to Oliver.

"Kind of you to offer, but knowing us we'll need our armour before too long. It's about time I started using my own legs anyway," Nurthk replies.


*      *      *      *      *      *


Upon sighting the horsemen Nurthk fiddles with his scarf.

"I suppose these are the guys who don't like scarves?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 29, 2007)

OOC : Raven was scouting ahead. If he spotted them before they spotted him, he'll go back, warn the others and try to hide about 30 feet away from the road, so he can attack them from the flank if things go nasty.
If they spotted him first (at a distance) he'll wait with an arrow nocked but not drawn or aimed. (yeah, he's a bit paranoid after being ambushed a few times   )


----------



## dpdx (Jan 29, 2007)

Nurthk said:
			
		

> "I suppose these are the guys who don't like scarves?"



"I would not suppose it differently, my good friend. Everyone! Scarves off!" Fendric offers urgently from behind Hiritus.

Hiritus, whose scarf is already off, eases Justice into a slow walk. "Welcome to Tourne..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 30, 2007)

Raven moves into hiding, apparently unseen by the riders. As they move to encounter the rest, the lead among them raises a hand rigd -- whether it is meant as "hello" or "halt" is unclear -- and then begins to approach. The second rider follows, keeping pace about six feet behid; the third maintains his position, horse standing perpendicular to the road.

"Hail," the lead mutters, flatly, barely audible above the hoofbeats of his approach. "You cross now into the Tourne. State your reason."


----------



## dpdx (Jan 31, 2007)

Fendric dismounts from behind Hiritus, and calls out to the border personnel, "I am Brother Fendric of Hedrogura, and our purpose in Tourne is for delivery of messages to Lord Kildre Vemaunt, and to Sir Rienne Vaustus. These are my companions, and we travel together."


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2007)

Oliver hadn't ever worn the scarf, a suspicious old coot, and hadn't needed prompting to put it away when they were headed into Tourne. He notes that the rider calls it 'The' Tourne. Like a Tourne was a kingdom or a steppe or something like that. He cocks his head to study them as they approach.

The wind, the grass, the calls of birds and bugs all seem suddenly loud. Oliver's attention is riveted by some clumps of grass that have grown up in ruts in the road. Grown there despite the passage of wagons and people and beasts of burden. He looks up at the rider, his thick bushy eyebrows raised.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 1, 2007)

"Lord Vemaunt _and_ Sir Vaustus?" The question is almost rhetorical, and it is unclear whether he is doubtful or simply curious. After considering it for a moment, he merely shrugs, nods, and continues. 

He surveys the group, dull but wide eyes peering out from beneath his leather cap. "Have you Crown's consent?" He looks, and seeing a lack of recognition, continues. "Arm and armor are fine on open road out here, but in the cities and through Hyronne you'll need to forfeit, or get a note of consent."

He reaches into his saddlebags, pulling forth an olive-green sash. The cloth is thinning and frayed, and stained with many subtle hues (perhaps it wasn't quite so olive to begin with?). It is laced briefly through a plain copper medallion, which bears the mark of Tourne as well.

"The Crest and Crown of Tourne extend permission to travel our dominion," he says, with the steady monotone of too-practiced recitation, "on condition that you abide its laws, and commit no ill act upon it, nor advance the interest of its enemies, and that you pursue your stated purpose expeditiously, and linger not after its ends have been achieved."

"Have you any question?" he asks, finally, holding out the sash in offer toward Fendric.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2007)

Oliver watches Fendric for his response. _Trouble has followed in our wake - or we're keeping just one step ahead of it - no matter what our intentions. Hope that's good enough._


----------



## dpdx (Feb 2, 2007)

Fendric walks calmly toward the border patrolman, holding his hand out to accept the sash, and Hiritus watching closely. "Light Be With You, stalwart defender! If we are attacked while upon Tournean soil, and if we defend ourselves in a manner commensurate with the threat, I expect this is within the bounds of acceptable conduct, is it not?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 2, 2007)

The border guard smiles a little. "You're quite right, and apt-spoken. I imagine like words are chiselled in the stone." Thinking it over for a moment, he adds: "Excepting if you've made a provocation, or a challenge, of course."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 2, 2007)

"Certainly that is fair, good sir. I expect also I am to wear this as a designated visitor to Tourne," Fendric says as he reaches for the sash. "We would get this, 'note of consent' how, exactly?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 5, 2007)

"You'd need to talk to a nobleman or his officers for that." He raises a curious eye: "Do you expect to need one?"

The rider farthest behind him executes a sharp double-tug on his horse's reins; it turns about in a full circle, then a half-circle, assuming a crossward stance in the opposite direction.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 6, 2007)

"Actually, the majority of our conflicts have so far taken place outside," Fendric continues conversationally, "so I suspect we may not need one. Although, the prospect of finding a place to store our arms and armor while delivering Lord Thedoric's letters seems a small bit daunting, I must say. Unless, of course, we can leave it loaded aboard. Which reminds me, is there a village nearby where we might procure additional horses?"

"Ah, but you are busy men, and you do not wish to hear me prattle on. Radiant Light Be With You, and I believe you wish me to wear this." Fendric takes the sash after what must seem like an eternity.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 9, 2007)

"If you're worried about storing your goods while in the towns and cities, I'd send one in ahead of the rest to speak to the local _vogt_, and try to make arrangements to have the held for you. I understand it's fairly custom to arrange such, but I've never dealt in it myself, so don't rely on my word there." He scratches his throat -- the friction between his stubbled neckflesh and calloused fingers is audible -- then continues. "As for horses, you'll get burned a bit on price in Kivhurt, but it's nearest. For your route, I'd wait the extra day and buy in Maddel, where you can find a deal."



> "Ah, but you are busy men, and you do not wish to hear me prattle on. Radiant Light Be With You, and I believe you wish me to wear this."




He grins. "Indeed. It'll save you mark by any other patrols, and it'll help the guards know your purpose. And of the prattle, think nothing... We're rare of new face out here, you can imagine. Merchants come by see, and the Tourne sees few other visitors."

...

It is just less than another day, at the start of a new sunset, before what must be Kivhurt can be seen on the horizon. The city -- a small city, but a city to be sure -- appears to have been piled atop a strange rising crest that reaches out into the shoreline. There are some huts and fishing boats to be found along the coast on approach to the city, but surprisingly few; whatever population this city oversees seems to prefer to remain within its walls.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 9, 2007)

Raven waits quietly untill the border patrol is gone, then rejoins the group; He chuckles. "In the land of the blind, one-eye is king. They couldn't keep a henyard safe from a fox, prancing around on the highways."

******

"I don't like this" Raven mutters. What are they all afraid of that they huddle behind the city walls? "

"We'll soon find out. But preferably with our bellies full and a foaming tankard in front of our nose."
He grins from ear to ear. "Say Hiritus, wasn't it Fendric's turn to buy the beers? I distinctly seem to recall him retiring to his rooms just before it was his turn to buy last time." He turns to Fendric. "Not that I accuse you of having a somewhat tight grip on your purse-strings, my good friend. Not al all." He tries to keep his face as innocent as possible, whistling innocently.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2007)

"I'm not so sure they were blind, Raven. Did anyone else notice how they warmed up to us after the man in the back turned a circle?" He casts a sidelong look at Fendric. "Not to cast any aspersions on your fabled congeniality, Fendric, but I think we were scried."

 ***

The walled city comes in to view and Oliver also enjoys a brief daydream of good food and fine ale. "So, shall I go ahead to make our arrangements?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2007)

"Sounds fine by me," Nurthk responds, unopposed to the idea.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 14, 2007)

"Two's better then one. Besides, in your old age you shouldn't be left alone too long. Might forget the way back and such." Raven says with a concerned look on his face. "I'll join you, just to be safe."


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2007)

Oliver seems to be deciding whether to bristle or not at Raven's comments about his age. He chooses the high road. Sort of. "One condition, keep your ever lovin' mouth shut. If I recall correctly, your notion of bargaining leaves a lot to be desired." 

He spends a moment cataloging the wishes of the others for their arrangements and then heads off down the road with Raven. He calls over his shoulder, "We'll meet you back out at the gate when we're finished. Try not to lurk too suspiciously. I think this lot in the city may be a little leery." He purses his lips worriedly and looks meaningfully at Nurthk, who's parentage would make him suspect in many settlements. And Fendric too. Who just seemed to attract trouble by the barrow load.

Once out of earshot, he cocks his head at Raven, white eyebrows waggling, "So, just want to get that nose in a tankard sooner rather than later, eh?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

As Oliver and Raven ride away, Cylantro turns to the others. "So! Where should we wait?" As if answering her question, Ginger looks up and meows at her mistress. Cylantro shakes her head and meows back at the cat. Ginger, who seems to be content with the answer she got lays her head back down.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 17, 2007)

> The walled city comes in to view and Oliver also enjoys a brief daydream of good food and fine ale. "So, shall I go ahead to make our arrangements?"



"We should proceed together, so that we enjoy the protection this affords," replies Fendric, indicating the sash.

"I thought the second town was where we wouldn't get fleeced," Hiritus offers as they ride along.

"This is true, brother, but an overnight stay in the first town will not set us back too far, I should hope."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 17, 2007)

Raven casts a sidelong look to Oliver, the two of them riding a head of the others.
"Looks like we'll have to sneak out if we want to fleece some locals with a dice game. Maybe later, when Fendric's asleep and Hiritus starts to feel the beers. Never met a paladin who could hold his drinks like rthat one. We'll have to double up to drink him under the table. Maybe if we prod Nurthk a little."

Raven falls back a little 'till he rides next to nurthk.

"Say Nurthk," he says with a twinkle in his eye, "Hiritus seemed a little cocky the other night when we were drinking. Now me and Oliver 's got a little bet, me saying you can drink Hiritus under the table and still be able to sing all twelve verses of 'the wizard 's got a stick with a knob on the it', him paying all the drinks if you make it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 18, 2007)

Nurthk smiles and raises an eyebrow.

"I'm liking the sound of that," he admits, "It's been a while since I heard 'The Wizard's Stick', but I think I could belt it out alright once I had some drink in me. If not, well, it's as good a time as any to get hammered drunk. I may not have enough money to get a new horse but I've got enough to drink until I forget I need one."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 18, 2007)

"Nurthk, " Raven says, "It seems that I've allways underestimated you. That is one of the finer excuses I've heard to go on a drinking binge since quite a long time. The first round's on me."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 19, 2007)

Proceeding toward the city, you quickly find its southwestern gate -- a narrow entryway, perhaps wide enough for two horses aside, stationed with four men facing outward, and what looks to be four faced inward as well. They are dressed in a manner distinct from the riders who approached you earlier, cloth of a deep red lain loosely over rusty chain armors which show many lines of mismatched links... The apparent lead among them (the only one with a helmet; two have heavy leather caps, the other welcomes the wind) steps forward as soon as you come within twenty yards; two fall in from behind him in a short line before the gate, crossing halberds above the entrance; and the last grabs lazily at a hook attached to a chain, which leads up to some gear mechanism which disappears behind the stone of the enclosure. The portcullis creaks one sharp, hoarse syllable outward. It echoes back from the lowland, like two old beggars calling out to one another in the dark.

"Hold, there," calls the lead. His stubble is not yet long enugh to be a beard, but it is close. "Do you intend to walk so armed like that into our city? That's _forbidde_."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 21, 2007)

[What time's it looking like from the sun as we approach this place?]

A few tens of yards behind the "advance party", the Pelorites notice the guard behavior. At least, Fendric does.

"What do you suppose they want, Hiritus?"

"Oh, Raven's probably still nursing a wounded ego. I win _one_, one drinking contest, out of how many?, and-"

"The guards, brother! Oh, I know what it is. We must stow our weapons. Everyone, our weapons must be stowed inside the city!"

Fendric dumps his flail and shield in the backpack. But as he goes to take off the layers of armor, Hiritus is having none of it, at least for now. Looking around to the periphery of the gate outside the city, back to the guards, and around.

"Hang on, Fendric. Let's see what they told our greeting committee. We may wish to skip this place altogether."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 21, 2007)

"My bow is unstrung, and my sword is in it's scabbard. I plan to keep it that way. We come in peace, and seek no trouble." Raven says, looking the unkempt guard straight in the eye.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2007)

Nurthk frowns. He did not expect his situation to be a simple one, but he intended to try nonetheless. He started by beginning to unstring his longbow, but had no idea what he could do with not one but two double axes. He had been forced to carry his old axe himself after losing his horse. The thought occurred to him that he could put the money from selling his old axe towards purchasing a new horse.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2007)

Oliver nods at Raven's words. "Yes, we're newly arrived in the Tourne. We spoke to a patrol as we crossed the border." He gestures to Fendric's green sash. "They mentioned that we would have to make arrangements at each city as we entered. Despite our dubious appearance," he chuckles and indicates the others with a wave, patting at his dusty leathers. They puff obligingly. His hope is to align himself with the disheveled and piecemeal trappings of the guards, "We're not looking for trouble. We've been long on the road and this is the first town of any size we've seen in some days."

"Though it looks like you're expecting trouble...?" He looks off over his shoulder first one way and then the other as he trails off, searching for whatever trouble they may be on the lookout for.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 23, 2007)

_(OOC: Regarding time of day, about an hour after sunset.)_

"I don't doubt any of that," says the guard, flatly, "but you can't walk the city so armed. That's the Tourne's law, not mine, and it's not mine to negotiate, either. Even if I let you into the gate, you'd be locked up the first time a guard came across you, understand?"

Turning toward Oliver: "If you want to go emissary inward, unarmed, I'll scarve you and direct you to the nearest _vogtma-_ ...sheriff's stationing. It's not far, and you won't be away for long. They'll likely grant an offer to hold your weapons while you are in town."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 23, 2007)

Raven tosses his twohander to nurthk, and nods towards olver. "Let's go."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2007)

Nurthk snorted in amusement as he caught the two-handed sword. He meandered over to a comfortable looking tree stump and sat upon it, ready to wait.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2007)

It takes Oliver a while to divest himself of weapons. He grins weakly as he pulls dagger after dagger from the folds of his clothing. "I, uh, it's a rough road we travel," he offers by way of recognition. He stows the daggers and his shortswords in Bastrop's pack saddle, then lashes the crossbow to Whistler's saddle. He claps his hands together, dusting them off, "All right. We're ready."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 2, 2007)

Fendric, by now impatient with the dealings further forward, walks up to Nurthk, Oliver, Raven and the Town Watch, his flail and shield having been stashed in a saddlebag aboard Justice, but his sash still prominent atop the mantle he wears.

"Light Be With You, gentlemen! I am Brother Fendric of Hedrogura," he offers by way of greeting to the watchmen.

Looking at his compatriots, he asks:

"Comrades, are we making rest in this town?"


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2007)

Oliver holds up a forestalling hand to the guards and turns to Fendric, "Yes. It's well past sundown and we're travelling in an unfamiliar land," he glances meaningfully up at the walls."I appreciate your sense of urgency, Fendric, but would you mind stepping back with the others and waiting - quietly - with the others?"


----------



## dpdx (Mar 3, 2007)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Oliver holds up a forestalling hand to the guards and turns to Fendric, "Yes. It's well past sundown and we're travelling in an unfamiliar land," he glances meaningfully up at the walls."I appreciate your sense of urgency, Fendric, but would you mind stepping back with the others and waiting - quietly - with the others?"



Fendric grimaces at Oliver and says, wryly: "Certainly, Oliver. Be sure to let us know when we have your permission to proceed."

Spinning on his heel, he walks back toward Hiritus.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 9, 2007)

Sparky said:
			
		

> "Though it looks like you're expecting trouble...?" He looks off over his shoulder first one way and then the other as he trails off, searching for whatever trouble they may be on the lookout for.




"We're on locked duty since the fighting broke out in Malita," he says. Sensing this is news, he adds: "Happened the same day the Sails crossed on Eivanrach. Not an apt coincidence, but anyway, nothing we want coming into the Tourne."

...

Heading forward into the city, Oliver and Raven find it doesn't take long to find the vogt's offices, and there it takes only mention of the letters' recipients to gain storage for your weapons. Back at the entrance to town, the guards lead you to a cellar beneath the gatehouse, a dimly-lit stone room about fifteen feet square where five large chests rest awkwardly in a corner. They give you a key to one and leave you in privacy (surprisingly) to deposit your disallowed goods within.

_(Based on the guards' description, simple light melee weapons are acceptable -- although they request Oliver limit himself to carrying two daggers -- as are slings and darts, but any other weaponry is forbidden. Metal armor and all shields are also disallowed. The chest is quite large, there are a few lengths of chain hanging from hooks on the wall which can be used to secure oversized items to the lock, if need be -- in other words, with careful packing you should be quite able to store all your things.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2007)

Nurthk looks mildly irritated as he removes his chain shirt and places it into the container.

"If there was ever an ideal moment to get the drop on us..." he grumbles to those close by.

Minus his larger weaponry and armour he is left with a pair of silvered daggers. He leaves them under his coat and behind his back and contemplates buying a pair of normal daggers if possible while in town.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 10, 2007)

*Meanwhile, back OUTSIDE the walls...*

Fendric paces around, agitated, but nonetheless looking around vigilantly, as if he expects something to attack the Company of the White Dove while two of its stalwart fighters are in town "making arrangements." 

Hiritus watches Fendric stew and worry, while chuckling softly to himself.

"We're probably all right, here, Brother. It is pretty close to the town gate..."

"Nerull's Bunions! They are certainly taking long enough! We are as vulnerable here as we would be in that cave! 

Well, perhaps not. 

Cylantro! That spell you do, the one about the small bungelow for the night, is it available to you once per night?"

Before Cylantro can answer, the guards signal the group forward. Hiritus disappears with Justice behind a tree, and returns alone to join the others into the cellar. He is carrying Fendric's armor and shield, plus his own.

"Justice; she didn't think it was right to have our gear separate from the others."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 10, 2007)

_(In the interest of advancement, I'm going to move you all into Kivhurt and into a new thread all at once. The action continues in (Casual D&D V) The Tourne)_


----------

